# General Cricket thread



## WAJsal

I couldn't find any thread about Cricket, so i made one. Discuss Cricket, coming tours etc,etc. Share videos, images anything here. I wanted to make a thread on some great tribute videos i wanted to share. hope you guys enjoy. I know i have share the first video, but it's so cool i am forced to share it again and again...
@Slav Defence , @Jungibaaz ,@karakoram , @Aether ,@Secur , @Winchester ,@krash ,@AZADPAKISTAN2009 ,@WebMaster ,@fatman17 ,@Arsalan ,@Gufi ,@KURUMAYA ,@Menace2Society ,@Umair Nawaz ,@Sage , @Armstrong ,@Akheilos @AsianUnion ,@Areesh ,@Sulman Badshah and many other Cricket fans ......................
*Guy's first video is a must watch, the rest watch whenever you have the time to. Very good tributes.*
Pakistan Cricket - Moments in Time - Paper Machines Films | Facebook

Thank you each and every fan & family - Shahid Afridi Official | Facebook

Misbah Ul Haq: The Silent Guardian Forever - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook

Pakistan Cricket: We Heal as a Team- HD - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook

Wasim Akram- Life of a Legend - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook

Azhar Ali: The Dawn of a New Era-HD - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook

AB De Villiers: The Phenomenon - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook

FLASHBACK: Pakistan Cricket- Fight for... - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## WAJsal

@Jazzbot ,@Leader ,@notorious_eagle . It's a bit political but i thought it'd be best to share it here. Enjoy.
Larho Mujhay- Cornered Tiger Mix/Tribute - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook

Pakistan Cricket- Road to Redemption - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

First of all,
I would like to congratulate my fellow Pakistani cricket fans ,since international game play has returned after several years.
Anxious for other cricket team's visit.Any news and updates regarding with upcoming tours will be definitely appreciated.
Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

Slav Defence said:


> First of all,
> I would like to congratulate my fellow Pakistani cricket fans ,since international game play has returned after several years.
> Anxious for other cricket team's visit.Any news and updates regarding with upcoming tours will be definitely appreciated.
> Regards


First video is a must watch and share your thoughts.
Pakistan Cricket - Moments in Time - Paper Machines Films | Facebook
There were reports of Srilanka touring later this year. Hope for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## M.SAAD

damn man Cricket sucks now a days.


----------



## Sage

WAJsal said:


> I couldn't find any thread about Cricket, so i made one. Discuss Cricket, coming tours etc,etc. Share videos, images anything here. I wanted to make a thread on some great tribute videos i wanted to share. hope you guys enjoy. I know i have share the first video, but it's so cool i am forced to share it again and again...
> @Slav Defence , @Jungibaaz ,@karakoram , @Aether ,@Secur , @Winchester ,@krash ,@AZADPAKISTAN2009 ,@WebMaster ,@fatman17 ,@Arsalan ,@Gufi ,@KURUMAYA ,@Menace2Society ,@Umair Nawaz ,@Sage , @Armstrong ,@Akheilos @AsianUnion ,@Areesh ,@Sulman Badshah and many other Cricket fans ......................
> *Guy's first video is a must watch, the rest watch whenever you have the time to. Very good tributes.*
> Pakistan Cricket - Moments in Time - Paper Machines Films | Facebook
> Good move !
> Thank you each and every fan & family - Shahid Afridi Official | Facebook
> 
> Misbah Ul Haq: The Silent Guardian Forever - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> Pakistan Cricket: We Heal as a Team- HD - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> Wasim Akram- Life of a Legend - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> Azhar Ali: The Dawn of a New Era-HD - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> AB De Villiers: The Phenomenon - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> FLASHBACK: Pakistan Cricket- Fight for... - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

WAJsal said:


> I couldn't find any thread about Cricket, so i made one. Discuss Cricket, coming tours etc,etc. Share videos, images anything here. I wanted to make a thread on some great tribute videos i wanted to share. hope you guys enjoy. I know i have share the first video, but it's so cool i am forced to share it again and again...
> @Slav Defence , @Jungibaaz ,@karakoram , @Aether ,@Secur , @Winchester ,@krash ,@AZADPAKISTAN2009 ,@WebMaster ,@fatman17 ,@Arsalan ,@Gufi ,@KURUMAYA ,@Menace2Society ,@Umair Nawaz ,@Sage , @Armstrong ,@Akheilos @AsianUnion ,@Areesh ,@Sulman Badshah and many other Cricket fans ......................
> *Guy's first video is a must watch, the rest watch whenever you have the time to. Very good tributes.*
> Pakistan Cricket - Moments in Time - Paper Machines Films | Facebook
> 
> Thank you each and every fan & family - Shahid Afridi Official | Facebook
> 
> Misbah Ul Haq: The Silent Guardian Forever - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> Pakistan Cricket: We Heal as a Team- HD - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> Wasim Akram- Life of a Legend - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> Azhar Ali: The Dawn of a New Era-HD - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> AB De Villiers: The Phenomenon - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> FLASHBACK: Pakistan Cricket- Fight for... - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook



The indie producers are better than the ones ones sitting in PTV sports.

If Ali Chughtai and Shaf Hussain were put in charge of television marketing they would do a much better job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Menace2Society said:


> The indie producers are better than the ones ones sitting in PTV sports.
> 
> If Ali Chughtai and Shaf Hussain were put in charge of television marketing they would do a much better job.


PTV is using the same cameras it had once bought in the nineteens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

@Menace2Society ,@KURUMAYA ,@Sulman Badshah ,@Sage and other cricket fans.
Guy's many websites reporting that Amir might get selected for the series against West indies and Zimbabwe. Is possible and if true can't wait.


----------



## Menace2Society

WAJsal said:


> @Menace2Society ,@KURUMAYA ,@Sulman Badshah ,@Sage and other cricket fans.
> Guy's many websites reporting that Amir might get selected for the series against West indies and Zimbabwe. Is possible and if true can't wait.



His ban finishes in September so any games after he is available. With our current bowling performances, I am sure Waqar is itching to have him back in the team.

I am glad Waqar is in charge, he made Amir and only he can rebuild him back.

I am more excited at the prospect of Asif making a return, it take a little longer but his worth outweighs all the gold in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

Menace2Society said:


> I am more excited at the prospect of Asif making a return, it take a little longer but his worth outweighs all the gold in the world.


Asif was one of the reasons why i started watching Cricket. His art was almost unmatched, that of legends like Waqar Younis and Wasim Akram etc, etc. A very very good bowler indeed. Would love to see him back.
Suppose this fixing saga never happened, we would have an un-matched bowling attack. Irfan, Asif, Amir, Junaid, Wahab, Ajmal, Yasir. Sad event. 


Menace2Society said:


> I am glad Waqar is in charge, he made Amir and only he can rebuild him back.


Amir himself has done most of the work, just need's that confidence coaches and team member's give. I hope he get's a chance, he deserves one.



chauvunist said:


>


ICC is messed up. First they cleared him, now this. Don't get this shit. He is a fine bowler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

No Asif please even though he was better than anyone i have seen with the new ball but the guy was a crook....he hasn't even apologized for his _kartut. _
I can't see teams inviting Pakistan if we take Asif and Butt back.
This clean image that has been catefully built over the last half decade will be gone. 
Aamir is a special case and he has by and large the sympathy of the cricketing community.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Winchester said:


> No Asif please even though he was better than anyone i have seen with the new ball but the guy was a crook....he hasn't even apologized for his _kartut._


Agreed. Very sad to see.


Winchester said:


> Aamir is a special case and he has by and large the sympathy of the cricketing community.


He was too young. He deserves a chance. Good to see ICC coordinating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

@Menace2Society ,@Winchester ,@chauvunist ,@KURUMAYA ,@Green Angel 
This squad in coming time will be so good to see.
Shahzad
Azhar Ali
Hafeez
Haris Sohail
Babar Azam
Shoaib Malik
Sarfaraz
Ajmal
Irafan
Amir
Wahab
Golden stuff.
All are good players. One can only hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

WAJsal said:


> @Menace2Society ,@Winchester ,@chauvunist ,@KURUMAYA ,@Green Angel
> This squad in coming time will be so good to see.
> Shahzad
> Azhar Ali
> Hafeez
> Haris Sohail
> Babar Azam
> Shoaib Malik
> Sarfaraz
> Ajmal
> Irafan
> Amir
> Wahab
> Golden stuff.
> All are good players. One can only hope.



Indeed,but i would like to see Haris Sohail instead of Babur Azam because he is consistent and calm,a requisite for middle order batsman..Plus he can bowl as well at times ..Plus Rizwan is a gem we have found

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

chauvunist said:


> Indeed,but i would like to see Haris Sohail instead of Babur Azam because he is consistent and calm,a requisite for middle order batsman..Plus he can bowl as well at times ..Plus Rizwan is a gem we have found


Babar Azam's domestic record is magnificent. Thus the reason for selection. Haris is a gem we have found, very consistent. Needs to learn how to convert his 50's into 100's. A very good player indeed. Rizwan is also good. Did you see his dive in the first game. Lovely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

WAJsal said:


> Babar Azam's domestic record is magnificent. Thus the reason for selection. Haris is a gem we have found, very consistent. Needs to learn how to convert his 50's into 100's. A very good player indeed. Rizwan is also good. Did you see his dive in the first game. Lovely.



I love Rizwan's atheletecism plus he is a very dynamic Batsman..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

In 2016 Pakistan is going to tour Eng, Aus and Nzl....Hafeez and Malik will be found out there against the likes of Starc and the jury is out on Ahmed Shehzad too 
But the upcoming batting talent looks promising with Azhar, Haris, Babar, Rizwan and Sohaib. 

Replace Ajmal with Yasir Shah.
Fast bowling is a concern with just Amir and Wahab.
Irfan breaks down too often plus he is 34.




WAJsal said:


> @Menace2Society ,@Winchester ,@chauvunist ,@KURUMAYA ,@Green Angel
> This squad in coming time will be so good to see.
> Shahzad
> Azhar Ali
> Hafeez
> Haris Sohail
> Babar Azam
> Shoaib Malik
> Sarfaraz
> Ajmal
> Irafan
> Amir
> Wahab
> Golden stuff.
> All are good players. One can only hope.


----------



## chauvunist

Winchester said:


> In 2016 Pakistan is going to tour Eng, Aus and Nzl....Hafeez and Malik will be found out there against the likes of Starc and the jury is out on Ahmed Shehzad too
> But the upcoming batting talent looks promising with Azhar, Haris, Babar, Rizwan and Sohaib.
> 
> Replace Ajmal with Yasir Shah.
> Fast bowling is a concern with just Amir and Wahab.
> Irfan breaks down too often plus he is 34.



I have high hopes from Rahat Ali..He can swing in to the right handers ..Though he needs to work a bit hard with his line and length..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

chauvunist said:


> I have high hopes from Rahat Ali..He can swing in to the right handers ..Though he needs to work a bit hard with his line and length..


 
He is a pathu.
Very weak mentally. 
We are struggling with our fast bowling. 
Junaid is club level now i don't know what has happened to him !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Winchester said:


> In 2016 Pakistan is going to tour Eng, Aus and Nzl....Hafeez and Malik will be found out there against the likes of Starc and the jury is out on Ahmed Shehzad too


Unlikely on Malik considering he is very experienced on those pitches. He has been consistently scoring runs in last couple of years in T20's in those pitches. Big Bash and other league i concur he will soon become an important part of this team. Hafeez could be. Shahzad needs to work on his weakness and attitude, other than that he is an A grade player. Can score those big run's. 


Winchester said:


> Junaid is club level now i don't know what has happened to him !


I still remember him against India. He demolished Indian teams top-order. He was making Kohli hop up and down, god knows what happened. Lost his swing i guess. 


chauvunist said:


> I have high hopes from Rahat Ali..He can swing in to the right handers ..Though he needs to work a bit hard with his line and length..


He can swing the new ball and reverse the old one. An art very tough to learn his line and length is an abuse to this skill. If he works on it, can be a goodish player. Well said mentality is very weak, won't last under pressure or in big games. Someone needs to roughen him up. 
Ajmal ko miss kkar raha hon yar. 
Who could have tough a player like Yasir would take over Ajmal in tests. I was fearing if Ajmal had gone who would take up this mantle of confusing the opposition. What a great find.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Did i not tell you Umer Akmal would fail, @KURUMAYA ? givign him chances is a disgrace in itself. Unless he improves his game, no chance. 
Other than that what a great game of cricket, first half of second innings i was about to leave, the Afridi hit some sixes, hope was alive. The rest is history. What a great game.
@Winchester ...

Why is Misbah hated? Why is he not in the same class as the likes of Imran Khan, Javed Miadad? has he not given his everything for the team? there were times when even our rivals respected him more than us. He became captain when Pakistan team had no respect. Is he not the reason team has been free of corruption allegations for such a long time or stupid rivalries in dressing room. In fact Misbah has made this team click as a unit and introduced a new trend. Questions are enough, no further description needed. 
@KURUMAYA ,@Winchester ,@Menace2Society ,@Devil Soul .....


----------



## Devil Soul

WAJsal said:


> Did i not tell you Umer Akmal would fail, @KURUMAYA ? givign him chances is a disgrace in itself. Unless he improves his game, no chance.
> Other than that what a great game of cricket, first half of second innings i was about to leave, the Afridi hit some sixes, hope was alive. The rest is history. What a great game.
> @Winchester ...
> 
> Why is Misbah hated? Why is he not in the same class as the likes of Imran Khan, Javed Miadad? has he not given his everything for the team? there were times when even our rivals respected him more than us. He became captain when Pakistan team had no respect. Is he not the reason team has been free of corruption allegations for such a long time or stupid rivalries in dressing room. In fact Misbah has made this team click as a unit and introduced a new trend. Questions are enough, no further description needed.
> @KURUMAYA ,@Winchester ,@Menace2Society ,@Devil Soul .....



Well one reason could be that when Misbah took over, the T20 topi drama started/was at its peak and he is not a T20 players, so the likes of Afridi were in more demand and people were going gaga over all these slog hits etc... Misbah is not an aggressive player by nature and more of the build the ing'g type of a guy and on times he was unable to come out of that shell, he was/has been/is the back bone of Pak middle order, one cant ignore the reality that for years this guy along with YK have helped out Pak on number of occasions.... he took over when the team was down & out...I totally agree with you that Misbah did not get the respect he deserved,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MBilal106

پی ٹی وی کو چاہیئے کہ کرکٹ کمنٹری کو اردو زبان میں نشر کرے۔


----------



## WAJsal

Devil Soul said:


> .I totally agree with you that Misbah did not get the respect he deserved,


It's because of people like him that people have started watching cricket again. Players are playing as a unit, playing as a unit. No controversies. sad to see him not getting the respect he deserves.


----------



## Devil Soul

WAJsal said:


> It's because of people like him that people have started watching cricket again. Players are playing as a unit, playing as a unit. No controversies. sad to see him not getting the respect he deserves.


The tradition of not giving the due respect continues.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Devil Soul said:


> The tradition of not giving the due respect continues.......


Yar it's great to see our batsmen clicking, in test especially. Young guys playing well, much needed. Azhar Ali, Sarfaraz, Shahzad.... Future looking bright.

Please use this thread, have general discussion here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

WAJsal said:


> Yar it's great to see our batsmen clicking, in test especially. Young guys playing well, much needed. Azhar Ali, Sarfaraz, Shahzad.... Future looking bright.
> 
> Please use this thread, have general discussion here.


Anwar Ali & Imad Wasim saved the skin of Afridi yesterday or else he would have been target for all the criticism for not playing Sarfaraz....inshort lynched by others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Devil Soul said:


> Anwar Ali & Imad Wasim saved the sink of Afridi yesterday or else he would have been target for all the criticism for not playing Sarfaraz....inshort lynched by others


I hate to see mountain load of criticism after loosing one game. OK to rest Sarfaraz, guy is playing all formats, for the love of. Nothing wrong in trying Rizwan. Our media needs attention.


----------



## Hyde

Misbah was indeed the greatest player we produced since last 10 years... No doubt in that

Younis Khan dates back to early 2000s or late 1990s and should have been equally respected. The captaincy skills of Misbah far supersedes this his rivals of Afridi, Younis and others and his batting skills has been true example of how to build a game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

WAJsal said:


> I hate to see mountain load of criticism after loosing one game. OK to rest Sarfaraz, guy is playing all formats, for the love of. Nothing wrong in trying Rizwan. Our media needs attention.


Well a perfect example of ... "Metha Metha Yum Yum, Karwa Karwa Tuh Tuh"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Aether said:


> Misbah was indeed the greatest player we produced since last 10 years... No doubt in that
> 
> Younis Khan dates back to early 2000s or late 1990s and should have been equally respected. The captaincy skills of Misbah far supersedes this his rivals of Afridi, Younis and others and his batting skills has been true example of how to build a game.


Well said. 
He has done a great job in keeping the team free of controversies too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Devil Soul said:


>


That six from Imad Wasim, lol. Ramiz Raja had lost his mind, shouting in excitement. What a great game of cricket.


----------



## Hyde

WAJsal said:


> Well said.
> He has done a great job in keeping the team free of controversies too.


He has been the face of Pakistan cricket.. When he tookover, Afridi had suddenly retired from Test Cricket during on-going cricket tournament in England in middle of the tournament... Salman Butt tookover and that famous match of spot-fixing took place.

Misbah made sure that no such controversies takes place forever and lead from the front like a true leader. We had lost our benchmark strength of the key batsmen and bowlers but it wasn't long to recover back from that set back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Aether said:


> He has been the face of Pakistan cricket.. When he tookover, Afridi had suddenly retired from Test Cricket during on-going cricket tournament in England in middle of the tournament... Salman Butt tookover and that famous match of spot-fixing took place.
> 
> Misbah made sure that no such controversies takes place forever and lead from the front like a true leader. We had lost our benchmark strength of the key batsmen and bowlers but it wasn't long to recover back from that set back.


And seeing him getting literally abused in the process was the worst thing to witness. He deserves to be rated in the same class as the likes of Imran Khan, if not higher. His services for Pakistan team will never be forgotten. He is one of the fewest who just doesn't know when to give up. Others give more respect to him than us Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAJsal said:


> And seeing him getting literally abused in the process was the worst thing to witness. He deserves to be rated in the same class as the likes of Imran Khan, if not higher. His services for Pakistan team will never be forgotten. He is one of the fewest who just doesn't know when to give up. Others give more respect to him than us Pakistanis.


You are right.

When Misbah had a team, He had not lost a single test match (or may be 1) for his first 10+ matches as a captain if my memory is correct. His performance was already regarded as the best in the history of Pakistan close to the best in the history of cricket.

Then so many players were sacked or retired and controversies chapter brought so much inconsistency and Misbah remained the lone performer in the team. We were witnessing matches like Pakistan 30/4 and Misbah batting alone and Pakistan reaching 220-250 and then losing it to opponents due to poor score. But the point to noitce is Misbah mostly performed in all those matches and brought us to respectable total. It is rest of the team which led us to defeat and tarnishing his captaincy record.

By the time he left, I think we had managed to build some sort of consistency in the team and despite the fact we have new faces once again, we are seeing the same tradition of punctuality amongst the young batch of lads The influence of Misbah in test has made the difference, Azhar Ali too is trying to copy Misbah in my opinion so his performance is also getting better and Afridi too stopped becoming part of controversies and focusing only on T-20

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Aether said:


> Then so many players were sacked or retired and controversies chapter brought so much inconsistency and Misbah remained the lone performer in the team. We were witnessing matches like Pakistan 30/4 and Misbah batting alone and Pakistan reaching 220-250 and then losing it to opponents due to poor score. But the point to noitce is Misbah mostly performed in all those matches and brought us to respectable total. It is rest of the team which led us to defeat and tarnishing his captaincy record.


True, same in ODI's. Note: currently the most successful captain in test.


Aether said:


> The influence of Misbah in test has made the difference, Azhar Ali too is trying to copy Misbah in my opinion so his


Misbah has developed a great player in Ahzar, good to see Azhar taking up Misbahs mantle, which is no easy job. Players like Haris, Azhar, Shehzad have also learnt a lot from Misbah. there is a sense of respect for each other in the dressing room, which too is great too see. And now we are bearing the fruits of all that hard-work. Team is playing very well in test. In time we can be a very competitive team in ODI's and T20's too.

@Aether , a great player we have found in Sarfaraz, he is consistently scoring and wicket keeping is improving by the day. We had some serious wicket keeper problems. Good to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAJsal said:


> True, same in ODI's. Note: currently the most successful captain in test.
> 
> Misbah has developed a great player in Ahzar, good to see Azhar taking up Misbahs mantle, which is no easy job. Players like Haris, Azhar, Shehzad have also learnt a lot from Misbah. there is a sense of respect for each other in the dressing room, which too is great too see. And now we are bearing the fruits of all that hard-work. Team is playing very well in test. In time we can be a very competitive team in ODI's and T20's too.


Just few years back, all the analysts ruled out our chance of winning the test series against South Africa, Australia and England and we always surprised them after wining a test series against each of them. (I think just drawn the test series agaisnt South Africa but not sure). The ex-cricketers always took us lightly and ignored the talent and we were always there surprising them under Misbah's captaincy.

Remember Paksitan defeated England when they were number 1 ranked test team in the world. Pakistan managed to draw a test series against South Africa from winning position (if my memory is correct and I think they also won 1 series against SA) and also beaten Australia comprehensively.

Pakistan also defeated India, Sri Lanka (multiple times) and other countries but we were always not taken seriously before the series of SA, Aus and Eng so hence giving a special mention to them.



WAJsal said:


> Aether , a great player we have found in Sarfaraz, he is consistently scoring and wicket keeping is improving by the day. We had some serious wicket keeper problems. Good to see.


Totally agree with you,

I fail to understand the reason for not playing Sarfraz in every match. OK you want to make his back-up, but even Sarfraz is a new player and need chances. If his backup (Rizwan) performs well does that mean you will totally sideline Sarfraz in future? He has been the most consistent performer alongside Azhar Ali in both tests and ODIs.

If you want to experiment with extra bunch of players, then why not play him as a batsmen? He is been doing better than the likes of Akmals and the young talent being introduced in every series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Aether said:


> Just few years back, all the analysts ruled out our chance of winning the test series against South Africa, Australia and England and we always surprised them after wining a test series against each of them. (I think just drawn the test series agaisnt South Africa but not sure). The ex-cricketers always took us lightly and ignored the talent and we were always there surprising them under Misbah's captaincy.


Beat England 3-0, they were number 1 in the world. Tied with SA, 1-1, they were number 1 in the world. Beat Australia 2-0, they were number one in the world. 


Aether said:


> If you want to experiment with extra bunch of players, then why not play him as a batsmen? He is been doing better than the likes of Akmals and the young talent being introduced in every series.


Giving chances to the likes of Akmal is out of my understanding, his mentality is questioned a lot. I agree, in fact Rizwan shouldn't be played. Noman should take Akmals place in T20s. Noman is a power hitter, a clean hitter. Played really well in Domestic tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Devil Soul said:


>


Can't play 'em, ban 'em: ICC's logic. Bechara Hafeez, first they clear him, then they ban him.


----------



## Hyde

WAJsal said:


> Beat England 3-0, they were number 1 in the world. Tied with SA, 1-1, they were number 1 in the world. Beat Australia 2-0, they were number one in the world.
> 
> Giving chances to the likes of Akmal is out of my understanding, his mentality is questioned a lot. I agree, in fact Rizwan shouldn't be played. Noman should take Akmals place in T20s. Noman is a power hitter, a clean hitter. Played really well in Domestic tournament.


Thanks for the info

I think Rizwan hasn't performed bad either but when you have 2 players contending for the same spot, you should choose the best of out of the lot. I think Sarfraz deserves a permanent place either as a wicketkeeper or a genuine batsmen if the team wants to experiment with the wicketkeeping role even more. It is like AB de Villiers was a wicketkeeper and then they found Quaton de kock so they changed the role of De Villiers as a genuine batsmen and still playing de Kock as a wicketkeeper and whenever the need arises De Villiers replace him as a wicketkeeper to create one more place for extra batsmen or a bowler. Rizwan should be around but Sarfraz is the utmost priority

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

WAJsal said:


> Can't play 'em, ban 'em: ICC's logic. Bechara Hafeez, first they clear him, then they ban him.


The way ICC is taking action against Pak Spinner.....Shoaib Malik, might also face an enquiry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Aether said:


> I think Rizwan hasn't performed bad either but when you have 2 players contending for the same spot, you should choose the best of out of the lot. I think Sarfraz deserves a permanent place either as a wicketkeeper or a genuine batsmen if the team wants to experiment with the wicketkeeping role even more. It is like AB de Villiers was a wicketkeeper and then they found Quaton de kock so they changed the role of De Villiers as a genuine batsmen and still playing de Kock as a wicketkeeper and whenever the need arises De Villiers replace him as a wicketkeeper to create one more place for extra batsmen or a bowler. Rizwan should be around but Sarfraz is the utmost priority


True, they played Rizwan as a batsmen in ODI's. 


Devil Soul said:


> The way ICC is taking action against Pak Spinner.....Shoaib Malik, might also face an enquiry


And Yasir Shah, he is bowling very well in tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unleashed

WAJsal said:


> Shahzad
> Azhar Ali
> Hafeez
> Haris Sohail
> Babar Azam
> Shoaib Malik
> Sarfaraz
> Ajmal
> Irafan
> Amir
> Wahab


Seems a balance side, however, you can also consider Sohaib Maqood instead of Babar Azam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

unleashed said:


> Seems a balance side, however, you can also consider Sohaib Maqood instead of Babar Azam


Domestic record is too good. Anyone who performs deserves a place.


----------



## Haroon Qureshi

Watch Zim VS NZ. Zim 158/1 in 28.4 ovs. Chasing down 304.


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Sulman Badshah said:


> View attachment 243179


Coincidence, i don't think so. Wow, that is something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> Did i not tell you Umer Akmal would fail, @KURUMAYA ? givign him chances is a disgrace in itself. Unless he improves his game, no chance.
> Other than that what a great game of cricket, first half of second innings i was about to leave, the Afridi hit some sixes, hope was alive. The rest is history. What a great game.
> @Winchester ...
> 
> Why is Misbah hated? Why is he not in the same class as the likes of Imran Khan, Javed Miadad? has he not given his everything for the team? there were times when even our rivals respected him more than us. He became captain when Pakistan team had no respect. Is he not the reason team has been free of corruption allegations for such a long time or stupid rivalries in dressing room. In fact Misbah has made this team click as a unit and introduced a new trend. Questions are enough, no further description needed.
> @KURUMAYA ,@Winchester ,@Menace2Society ,@Devil Soul .....


 
Misbah deserves a lot of respect after the spot fixing scandal he basically held things together....he has made Pakistan into a formidable test team and practically unbeatable in U.A.E conditions. 
But it is also true that he was holding the one day team back with his style of play....consider Pakistan now being successful because what is Shoaib Malik doing now rotating the strike and keeping the innings going at a steady rate exactly what Misbah was unable to do so during his tenure...which resulted in Pakistan going down to 8th in the rankings. 
The tour to South Africa was also a blip in his captaincy where we lost 3-0 in the test series... 
His place in history is that after Imran he is Pakistan best captain in the highest form of the game *test match cricket and except Afridiots no one can take that away from him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Winchester said:


> Misbah deserves a lot of respect after the spot fixing scandal he basically held things together....he has made Pakistan into a formidable test team and practically unbeatable in U.A.E conditions.


My point exactly, non-Pakistani cricket fans have more respect for him than us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> Beat England 3-0, they were number 1 in the world. Tied with SA, 1-1, they were number 1 in the world. Beat Australia 2-0, they were number one in the world.
> 
> Giving chances to the likes of Akmal is out of my understanding, his mentality is questioned a lot. I agree, in fact Rizwan shouldn't be played. Noman should take Akmals place in T20s. Noman is a power hitter, a clean hitter. Played really well in Domestic tournament.


 
We should get Noman in place of Shehzad....you can't have Hafeez and Shehzad in the same team. 
Actually would much rather have Hafeez in the team even now. 
Shehzad wastes the power play overs and can't seem to rotate the strike and against good attacks he won't be able to get the loose balls. 
The next T-20 world cup is in India and we may have to face scores of around 200 given our bowling is not that strong anymore. 
We can't afford an opener who takes 15-20 bowls to get going and wastes the power play overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

chauvunist said:


>


blind goons attack Pakistani players only

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Winchester said:


> We should get Noman in place of Shehzad....you can't have Hafeez and Shehzad in the same team.
> Actually would much rather have Hafeez in the team even now.
> Shehzad wastes the power play overs and can't seem to rotate the strike and against good attacks he won't be able to get the loose balls.
> The next T-20 world cup is in India and we may have to face scores of around 200 given our bowling is not that strong anymore.
> We can't afford an opener who takes 15-20 bowls to get going and wastes the power play overs.


Shahzad deserves a spot in the team, his record in T20's is very good. Shahzad and Hafeez in my opinion are two settled players, they won't get dropped. Noman should be preferred over shitty Umer Akmal. Umer akmal should stop playing cricket until he get's his brain fixed. Chances over Chances, very annoying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

That commentary from last T20 game, Ramiz Raja lost his mind. 

@Aether watch this and share your thoughts:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=719140644850943





FLASHBACK : Under-19 World Cup 2006
@Sulman Badshah ,@Winchester .......

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sulman Badshah

WAJsal said:


> Under-19 World Cup 2006


Anwer ali bowled superbly in that match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Sulman Badshah said:


> Anwer ali bowled superbly in that match


Miss his swing, needs to get it back somehow.


----------



## Hyde

WAJsal said:


> That commentary from last T20 game, Ramiz Raja lost his mind.
> 
> @Aether watch this and share your thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=719140644850943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLASHBACK : Under-19 World Cup 2006
> @Sulman Badshah ,@Winchester .......


I will only be able to watch after I have wifi connection available... Working right now.. And the picture of Anwar Ali and Sarfaraz is amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Aether said:


> I will only be able to watch after I have wifi connection available... Working right now.. And the picture of Anwar Ali and Sarfaraz is amazing


chote si video hai. Must watch.


----------



## Hyde

WAJsal said:


> chote si video hai. Must watch.


watched it now... indeed there has always been something special about Pakistan

I didn't like Amir Khan's clip in the video, he surely does not deserve a footage in this great team... Very nice documentary... who is the presenter any idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1078704718808523


----------



## WAJsal

Aether said:


> watched it now... indeed there has always been something special about Pakistan
> 
> I didn't like Amir Khan's clip in the video, he surely does not deserve a footage in this great team... Very nice documentary... who is the presenter any idea?


Start of the video, Paper machines films. 


Aether said:


> I didn't like Amir Khan's clip in the video, he surely does not deserve a footage in this great team... Very nice documentary... who is the presenter any idea?


So you are agaisnt his inclusion. In my opinion, in fact majorities opinion he of all people deserves a chance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAJsal said:


> Start of the video, Paper machines films.
> 
> So you are agaisnt his inclusion. In my opinion, in fact majorities opinion he of all people deserves a chance.


May be the logic of killing somebody and coming out clean after life imprisonment applies to him but the tag of being a murderer/spot fixer will haunt him forever.

I always advocated life ban for Aamir but now the situation is different... We don't have the same team of players, same attitude and culture among the dressing room and the management is also different. May be he can be given one chance under strict conditions but I think such decision would principally be incorrect as it may tarnish the slowly build up good reputation of Pakistan and people will always refer to him about the face of spot fixing for as long as he plays. Pakistan team is already doing good without him and the team unity might be in danger after whole hearted induction of Amir alongside his past but it can be mere speculations and you probably not sure if nothing as such happens after he's given another chance


----------



## WAJsal

Aether said:


> May be the logic of killing somebody and coming out clean after life imprisonment applies to him but the tag of being a murderer/spot fixer will haunt him forever.


Once he has done his time, do we not let him back into our societies, thief would be a better tag. A thief caught in the act, note: he was manipulated, blackmailed, thus the reasons why people like Micheal Holding have long forgiven him and feel his sentence was harsh. Yes, his actions have saddened his fans(especially me, the way he bowled to Australia and England, ripping through batting orders with Asif, it was one of the best things to see adn that 2009 T20 world cup), we got to move on. 


Aether said:


> I always advocated life ban for Aamir but now the situation is different... We don't have the same team of players, same attitude and culture among the dressing room and the management is also different. May be he can be given one chance under strict conditions but I think such decision would principally be incorrect as it may tarnish the slowly build up good reputation of Pakistan and people will always refer to him about the face of spot fixing for as long as he plays. Pakistan team is already doing good without him and the team unity might be in danger after whole hearted induction of Amir alongside his past but it can be mere speculations and you probably not sure if nothing as such happens after he's given another chance


Nothing much happened in Domestic cricket, Big bash showed interest in signing him, as his ban was soon to be lifted. Of all people Waqar Younis would be the most disappointed by Amir, if he has forgiven him, so should the team, which i think they already have.


----------



## Musafir117

@WAJsal or any other 
Pak vs Zim vs WI is triangle series which postpone or in doubt? Any new move about it?


----------



## WAJsal

KURUMAYA said:


> @WAJsal or any other
> Pak vs Zim vs WI is triangle series which postpone or in doubt? Any new move about it?


No more tri series, just Zimbabwe and Pakistan, i wonder what will happen if Pakistan loses in ODI's.
Zimbabwe confirm new dates for Pakistan series | Cricket | ESPN Cricinfo


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

England wins the Ashes series. Australia unable to match England(who would have thought). England batting better, bowling much better. Clark's last game of International Cricket. Last game left. Your thoughts on the series yet?
@Jungibaaz ,@Winchester ,@Aether ,@KURUMAYA @Arsalan ......



WAJsal said:


> ,@Aether


Ever get the time to, do go through the OP. Some very interesting videos and etc, etc.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAJsal said:


> England wins the Ashes series. Australia unable to match England(who would have thought). England batting better, bowling much better. Clark's last game of International Cricket. Last game left. Your thoughts on the series yet?
> 
> Ever get the time to, do go through the OP. Some very interesting videos and etc, etc.....


Aussies were probably too confident before the tournament and they took England lightly. Their overconfidence led them to 0-1 defeat and then they crushed England badly... Their confident was back once again and then they kept on making horrible mistakes and couldn't believe pathetic performance themselves. Before they could gather themselves up, it was already too late

I think Aussies might win the last test as England might be extra-confident in the last test and Australians will be playing like a wounded tiger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Aether said:


> I think Aussies might win the last test as England might be extra-confident in the last test and Australians will be playing like a wounded tiger


True, they should play Fawad instead of Nathan Lyon, should give him a chance. Will be a good contest, last test. 


Aether said:


> Aussies were probably too confident before the tournament and they took England lightly. Their overconfidence led them to 0-1 defeat and then they crushed England badly..


Well said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Styx

feel sorry for Clarke, such a fine player going out at his lowest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAJsal said:


> True, they should play Fawad instead of Nathan Lyon, should give him a chance. Will be a good contest, last test.
> 
> Well said.


Not sure about Fawad Khan but Aussies as a unit will definitely bounce back and surprise everybody. They just can't be out of the game, ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Aether said:


> Not sure about Fawad Khan


Played really well in Australia's domestic cup, might get a chance.


Aether said:


> will definitely bounce back and surprise everybody. They just can't be out of the game, ever


True, let's wait and watch. I think what was more humiliating was the way the lost the series. Very poor cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

WAJsal said:


> Played really well in Australia's domestic cup, might get a chance.
> 
> True, let's wait and watch. I think what was more humiliating was the way the lost the series. Very poor cricket.


I have heard a lot about Fawad Khan but never really watched him playing. I trust your opinion.... I hope Aussies will select him for the next match an then we all can see him performing

In either case, all my support is for England and I wish them very best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Aether said:


> I have heard a lot about Fawad Khan but never really watched him playing. I trust your opinion.... I hope Aussies will select him for the next match an then we all can see him performing


We have next series with Zimbabwe, what'll happen if we lose an ODI against them. Out of champions trophy?


----------



## Hyde

WAJsal said:


> We have next series with Zimbabwe, what'll happen if we lose an ODI against them. Out of champions trophy?


I think the decider will be against Pakistan vs West Indies...

We still have slim chance of saving the spot at Champions Trophy if we lost against Zimbabwe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> England wins the Ashes series. Australia unable to match England(who would have thought). England batting better, bowling much better. Clark's last game of International Cricket. Last game left. Your thoughts on the series yet?
> @Jungibaaz ,@Winchester ,@Aether ,@KURUMAYA @Arsalan ......
> 
> 
> Ever get the time to, do go through the OP. Some very interesting videos and etc, etc.....


 
These Aussie players can't play the moving ball plus don't have the temperament to stuck it out in the middle... 
In Australia they are used to the pace and bounce but no lateral movement so the likes of Warner would smash you just staying on the back foot in those conditions. 
In the UAE too they couldn't handle the spin so just tried to hit it out and failed miserably. 
Except S.A maybe no other country now-a-days is capable enough to survive in foreign conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Winchester said:


> These Aussie players can't play the moving ball plus don't have the temperament to stuck it out in the middle...
> In Australia they are used to the pace and bounce but no lateral movement so the likes of Warner would smash you just staying on the back foot in those conditions.
> In the UAE too they couldn't handle the spin so just tried to hit it out and failed miserably.
> Except S.A maybe no other country now-a-days is capable enough to survive in foreign conditions.


I think if Pakistan tours foreign countries more often, i don't see why we can't. We have some capable players and a settled test team, our bowling is strong(speaking in test format). I think in a couple of years we too can match that standard. 
On topic: good analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> We have next series with Zimbabwe, what'll happen if we lose an ODI against them. Out of champions trophy?


No we are safe i think 
By the time we play Zimbabwe the spots for champions trophy will be decided. 
The only concern albeit a slim one is India inviting Westindies and losing the series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Winchester said:


> The only concern albeit a slim one is India inviting Westindies and losing the series.


Is the series confirmed?


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> I think if Pakistan tours foreign countries more often, i don't see why we can't. We have some capable players and a settled test team, our bowling is strong(speaking in test format). I think in a couple of years we too can match that standard.
> On topic: good analysis.


 
Pakistan did tour SA and lost 3-0 
Although with Azhar and Asad we have two players who have goodish techniques. 
Pakistan have a tough 2016 touring Nzl, Eng and Aus so i guess we will find out soon.



WAJsal said:


> Is the series confirmed?


Nup very slim chances 
But can't trust the BCCI....the WICB would be trying their best to covince them.


----------



## WAJsal

Winchester said:


> Pakistan have a tough 2016 touring Nzl, Eng and Aus so i guess we will find out soon.


good tours, we need to play more on foreign soil, especially NZ and England. 


Winchester said:


> Pakistan did tour SA and lost 3-0


That was long ago, currently we are playing some good Cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

PSL starting next year, but in UAE or Qatar , what's the point. Anyway very welcome. 
@Aether ,@Winchester .......


----------



## Hyde

WAJsal said:


> PSL starting next year, but in UAE or Qatar , what's the point. Anyway very welcome.
> @Aether ,@Winchester .......


PSL starts every next year... We have been hearing this since the launch of IPL. Sometimes they don't find enough sponsors in the end, sometimes they postpone citing security reasons and sometimes they would not be able to squeeze in with rest of the on going tournaments.

I know PSL might just happen this time as they have probably used up all the possible excuses but it is not to be surprised if it's postponed again at the very last moment.

PSL will only be a success if it manages to sell something already not covered by Big Bash, IPL or Super League. PSL will need to give away big money to attract foreign players and PCB being the 4th richest cricketing board in the world also often backed/intervened by the Government of Pakistan has the capacity to fetch in some money from its internal resources but the longer sustanability of such tournament relies on the long term sponsorship.

I know Pakistani-American billionaire, Shahid Khan once expressed his desire to buy a franchise in PSL in a video tweet and some Media groups such as Geo and Ary might want to stake a claim at PSL but it is yet to be seen who else can truly invest in franchising in PSL. I know some Banks might do that such as Bank Alfalah who sponsors cricket tournaments in Pakistan but I am not sure if that is enough support PCB is looking for as they had all these interested stakeholders in mind before they postponed PSL last year and I am just speculating as I am not sure if any of these giants have interest in sponsoring PSL in the first place.

The future of PSL will be decided after it launched the first tournament successfully

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Aether said:


> PSL starts every next year... We have been hearing this since the launch of IPL. Sometimes they don't find enough sponsors in the end, sometimes they postpone citing security reasons and sometimes they would not be able to squeeze in with rest of the on going tournaments.


I have been waiting for a long time now, really stupid to see this happening every year. 


Aether said:


> I know PSL might just happen this time as they have probably used up all the possible excuses but it is not to be surprised if it's postponed again at the very last moment.


True. 


Aether said:


> PSL will only be a success if it manages to sell something already not covered by Big Bash, IPL or Super League. PSL will need to give away big money to attract foreign players and PCB being the 4th richest cricketing board in the world also often backed/intervened by the Government of Pakistan has the capacity to fetch in some money from its internal resources but the longer sustanability of such tournament relies on the long term sponsorship.


PCB needs to start it, sure there will be set backs at start, no profit, in fact loss but a couple of years later things will run smooth, have to give it a go, kick start it. 


Aether said:


> I know Pakistani-American billionaire, Shahid Khan once expressed his desire to buy a franchise in PSL in a video tweet and some Media groups such as Geo and Ary might want to stake a claim at PSL but it is yet to be seen who else can truly invest in franchising in PSL. I know some Banks might do that such as Bank Alfalah who sponsors cricket tournaments in Pakistan but I am not sure if that is enough support PCB is looking for as they had all these interested stakeholders in mind before they postponed PSL last year and I am just speculating as I am not sure if any of these giants have interest in sponsoring PSL in the first place


Sponsorship wise there is a huge potential, take Haier for example, there are many other companies who would want to sponsor, lets wait and see. 


Aether said:


> The future of PSL will be decided after it launched the first tournament successfully


True, though i'd love to see it happening in Pakistan. 
PCB announce contract categories for PSL players | ARY NEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> PSL starting next year, but in UAE or Qatar , what's the point. Anyway very welcome.
> @Aether ,@Winchester .......


 
Holding the first edition in the U.A.E makes sense if we want to attract the top stars plus there is a successful precedent when IPL was held there. 

Qatar could be a disaster...we have to compete against the likes of Big Bash, the CPL and the about to be held franchise T-20 in England...empty stadiums which we would get in Qatar would kill the buzz of the league. 

I also hope the franchises are city based and not province based with each province getting a team...it would be hard for fans to connect with teams in that way. 

All successful leagues are city based hopefully the babus at the PCB realize this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Winchester said:


> Holding the first edition in the U.A.E makes sense if we want to attract the top stars plus there is a successful precedent when IPL was held there.


true.


Winchester said:


> I also hope the franchises are city based and not province based with each province getting a team...it would be hard for fans to connect with teams in that way.


Same here.


----------



## Jazzbot

SL is turning it on against Ind in Galle test. Defending just 175 runs, they have got Ind in all sorts of troubles at 78/7. 


*From Cricinfo:*

India scoring at under two an over. They have been going on and on about aggression under their new leader as if they have invented the word, but when it mattered, they have caved in meekly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Jazzbot said:


> SL is turning it on against Ind in Galle test. Defending just 175 runs, they have got Ind in all sorts of troubles at 78/7.
> 
> 
> *From Cricinfo:*
> 
> India scoring at under two an over. They have been going on and on about aggression under their new leader as if they have invented the word, but when it mattered, they have caved in meekly.


yeh to lol ho gya, India was playing so well throughout the game.
88/8 latest score, lol.

I still cannot find the reason why they play Rohit Sharma for, has a very vulnerable technique, don't remember the last time he scored some runs in tests. This is not fair, playing him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

WAJsal said:


> yeh to lol ho gya, India was playing so well throughout the game.
> 88/8 latest score, lol.




Rehane is the only hope for india right now, still 85 runs required with only 2 wickets in hand. Looks impossible though as the ball is spinning a lot and SL spinners have taken the bull by its horns..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Jazzbot said:


> Rehane is the only hope for india right now, still 85 runs required with only 2 wickets in hand. Looks impossible though as the ball is spinning a lot and SL spinners have taken the bull by its horns..


This is what you would call complicating things for yourself, Srilanka favorites from here for sure.


----------



## Jazzbot

WAJsal said:


> This is what you would call complicating things for yourself, Srilanka favorites from here for sure.




Match is done and dusted, Rehane gone. SL need just one wicket with ind still 64 runs behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Out, kya bat hai. India throws this one away.


----------



## karakoram

Herath seven razes India for 112 | Cricket | ESPN Cricinfo

After having made 300 look like 150 against Pakistan recently, Sri Lanka were back to their ways of making targets of under-200 look like 350-plus by choking the life out of India's chase. Their bowlers had failed to build any pressure in the first innings, but on the fourth day, with the win a possibility, they hardly released it. India needed 153 to win with nine wickets in hand at the start of the day, Rangana Herath and Tharindu Kaushal bowled them to a sensational win. Not counting the forfeiture of The Oval Test in 2006, this 192 was the eight-highest first-innings turned around into a Test win.
Dropped in the last match and lacking the bite in the first innings, Herath put more body into the ball, bowled hardly a bad ball in 21 overs, went past Bishan Bedi to become the third-most successful left-arm spinner in Test history, and registered the second-best figures in Galle. This was a return to what Sri Lanka do really well: runs to play with, in-and-out fields so they are both attacking and defending at the same time, and their spinners landing everything on a penny.

The Galle International Stadium is an open venue with few stands in a sparsely populated city, but India would have felt there was no air to breathe on the fourth day. A day earlier they were almost certain of a win, but a turnaround began their inexplicable resistance to DRS and an excellent counterattack by Dinesh Chandimal. If that turnaround was unexpected, on the final day it was predictable that Sri Lanka would make India work hard for every run on a turning pitch. Eventually India did not work hard enough, in terms of applying themselves technically, folding for their lowest total against Sri Lanka.

Working extremely hard was a 37-year-old portly spinner, fighting sore knees and a dodgy back, realising he needed to spin the ball harder to make a helpful pitch respond to him. And he did so emphatically. Having taken out KL Rahul on day three, Herath removed nightwatchman Ishant Sharma with the first ball he bowled in the morning. In an 18-over spell that followed, either side of lunch, he bowled just two half-volleys, one short ball and taking six wickets for just 35 runs. In the face of Herath's unerring accuracy, the India batsmen seemed to overplay the threat of the arm ball, either staying leg side of the ball or pushing out in front of the pad.

Herath still managed to produce a wicket each of four kinds: Ishant Sharma was out lbw although he might have been hit outside the line, Rohit Sharma was bowled staying beside the line of the ball, Wriddhiman Saha was stumped when beaten by one that dipped on him and ripped past him, Harbhajan Singh sensationally caught pad-bat, R Ashwin caught at mid-on in a desperate attempt to break the shackles, and finally Ajinkya Rahane through an edge to slip to end India's final resistance.

Credit was also due to Dhammika Prasad and Nuwan Pradeep, who tested the overnight batsmen thoroughly. Ishant, the nightwatchman, was dropped at second slip in Pradeep's first over, but Pradeep's bigger impact was in beating the first-innings centurion Shikhar Dhawan outside off on three occasions with balls that held their line.

Dhawan, batting with a bruised hand, went to discipline over bravado. With Ishant as the other batsman, runs hardly came. Dhawan was exemplary in avoiding temptation, taking 36 balls to add to his overnight score of 13. Anything wide outside off Dhawan didn't go after, and the quicks didn't offer him anything on the pads. Dhawan was in a way the rock of the collapsing innings, but there could be a counter argument to playing yourself into a shell.

After Herath got rid of Ishant with his first ball of the day, Rohit didn't get to face a bowler other than Herath. It can be argued that had Dhawan been more urgent he could have possibly opened up the easier end for Rohit. That, though, is no excuse for having your front foot outside leg when playing a forward-defensive to a ball pitched middle and turning to off. Nor does it absolve Virat Kohli, still looking for a win as a captain, of a rookie mistake of playing an offbreak well in front of his body with hard hands. When he did that to the last ball of the first over bowled by Tharindu Kaushal, he offered Kaushal Silva a sharp catch at short leg, and gave the error-prone Kaushal just the start he needed.

At 45 for 4, the pressure became unbearable for India. Even though Ajinkya Rahane looked solid and India still needed only 122, Dhawan became edgy after all the hard work in the first hour. In the 20th over the day, he shaped up to reverse-sweep Kaushal, saw the ball was not there, looked for a regulation sweep, and in the end patted it back. The next ball he managed a leading edge on a leg-side half-volley to give Kaushal a sharp return catch. That is the risk you always run when you defend for so long without scoring many runs.

India's last recognised pair was in with 116 still required. And Herath was in no mood to offer easy runs. Even when Rahane got shots away, the trademark Sri Lankan in-and-out field meant he didn't get boundaries. And then Herath produced a gem for Saha, dragging him out with a flighted delivery, and getting it to turn and bounce alarmingly. Dinesh Chandimal, the man responsible for making India bat again, made a good rib-high collection and stumped Saha.

The best piece of fielding, though, was reserved for the last wicket of the first session, a wicket that betrayed India's muddled thinking. When Harbhajan was promoted ahead of Ashwin, you would have thought he would have been asked to pinch-hit and see if India could knock Sri Lanka off their rhythm. Harbhajan, though, failed to play a shot in anger and was caught superbly diving forward by Silva off a tame forward-defensive.

After lunch Ashwin tried to do what Harbhajan should have done, but fell to an unusually wide mid-on, another example of how it seems there are more than 11 fielders on the field when you are struggling. Rahane and Amit Mishra then added 21 in what was not only the highest but the most assured partnership of the innings. Herath finally got one on target to turn and take Rahane's edge, and with 74 runs still required it was only going to be a matter of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Osman Samiuddin is by far the best contemporary cricket writer we have from Pakistan

Here is a gem about Pakistan cricket he wrote in the guardian last year

Exploring the soul of the Pakistan cricket team | Sport | The Guardian

@WAJsal @Aether a must read

Also this one from Ahmer Naqvi about Sana Mir

The fast bowling larki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Winchester said:


> Osman Samiuddin is by far the best contemporary cricket writer we have from Pakistan


I agree, he has been doing a good job writing for Cricinfo. I have read this piece in particular before.

*"In the press box I turned to Shahid Hashmi, the AFP sports stringer for Pakistan, and we both silently acknowledged a possibility. We did it knowingly, but without knowing precisely what we were being knowing about...."*
There is a sense of peculiarity, i think a very attached fan like myself and you can too feel such undefined moments. For example the South African tour, where we won the ODI series, i hope you guy's remember it, there was just a sense of belief, a sense of giving everything in your heart; even so the game looked like it was in South Africa's hands, AB playing like a beast that he does, Saeed Ajmal plays his magic, get crucial wicket at crucial times, him with Afridi and Hafeez, at the time they were known for containing runs in the middle part of the innings, they kept the hopes alive. If memory serves me right(talking about the second ODI) Saeed Ajmal bowled the second last over, a beautiful over, contained them. Last over to Junaid Khan, the best of yorker you would ever see, down to last bowl and till the match ended i could not believe my eyes, as to what i had witnessed, it was beyond interpretation.....
Then there is recent game vs Srilanka(3rd test match, another one of those cornered tiger moments) , or take world cup game vs South Africa, who in the world could have thought that we would defend 221(if i am correct). That spell from all bowlers, it was a team effort, you know some wickets fell in a hurry, Miller got out, and i could sense it, i could sense it, man we have got this.
This the beauty of Pakistan Cricket, this is a tradition of never giving up and never back down and i hope it continues down to generations to come....

*“See this is the tradition of Sharjah. Twenty-five runs are needed and [Abdul] Razzaq and Azhar Mahmood come and take four wickets, three wickets, or Wasim Akram comes on and puts in a spell … this is a tradition we keep alive.”*
That superb display of reverse swing, my word. My word, what a game, who could have thought.
*"There is music, not heard but felt, a beat somewhere in the background, rising, unrelenting..."*
So ravishing.
*“You put your right foot here, left foot there, unfold your hands and stand ready for a catch. The ball will come right into your hands and you just grab it.” Next ball the last remaining English hope Johnny Wardle prodded Fazal’s leg-cutter straight to Shujauddin, who didn’t need to move."*
This sense of belief is beyond my understanding, seems like he knew what the Batsmen was going to do...what devilry is this?
@Aether , your thoughts....
@Arsalan , feel free to share your thoughts, refer to the article posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*An interesting stat: *
Most wickets obtained by clean bowling a batsman in ODIs. 
Pakistanis 1st, 2nd and 4th on the list.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Since 2012, Bangladeshi test opening pair Tamim Iqbal and Imrul kayes has highest opening partnership average among all opening pairs ( At least 5 innings)
They scored 784 runs in 10 innings with average of 87.11

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Your thoughts?
ICC: Salman Butt and Muhammad Asif can resume cricket from September 1 | The News Teller
ICC being to lenient on Slaman Butt and Asif, good to see PCB responding and giving clear comments that they will not be made a part of the team any time soon.
If Amir does well in domestic T20 he might get selected for Zimbabwe series 
While we are at it, what say you guys to the art that Asif possessed, it is such a shame to see him wasting his gifts. He made the ball sign, not only talk. What a shame.
@Aether ,@Winchester ,@Jazzbot ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

You do not want to hit the ball too far away, lol.@Jazzbot ,@Winchester....





A game of cricket being played in the beautiful Hunza Valley

Packed schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archie

Jazzbot said:


> *An interesting stat: *
> Most wickets obtained by clean bowling a batsman in ODIs.
> Pakistanis 1st, 2nd and 4th on the list.



I can understand waqar and wasim, but Lala,
And where is Kaptaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

WAJsal said:


> Your thoughts?
> ICC: Salman Butt and Muhammad Asif can resume cricket from September 1 | The News Teller
> ICC being to lenient on Slaman Butt and Asif, good to see PCB responding and giving clear comments that they will not be made a part of the team any time soon.
> If Amir does well in domestic T20 he might get selected for Zimbabwe series
> While we are at it, what say you guys to the art that Asif possessed, it is such a shame to see him wasting his gifts. He made the ball sign, not only talk. What a shame.
> @Aether ,@Winchester ,@Jazzbot ......






A big no for Salman and Asif, they were so arrogant to accept their role in match fixing scandal and battled it till the end. When they were punished, only then Salman accepted his wrong doings. Asif still hasn't apologized to public or regretted his wrong doings.

PCB should keep Butt & Asif away from National Team..



Archie said:


> I can understand waqar and wasim, but Lala,
> And where is Kaptaan




I'm more surprised about Shoaib Akhtar, don't know why he isn't in the list. He had very high percentage of clean bowling the batsmen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## adeelqureshi65

Amir ko cricket me aana chahye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karakoram

adeelqureshi65 said:


> Amir ko cricket me aana chahye


amir Liaqat ko ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> You do not want to hit the ball too far away, lol.@Jazzbot ,@Winchester....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A game of cricket being played in the beautiful Hunza Valley
> 
> Packed schedule.


 
Whats it like playing cricket at this altitude??? 
. 
. 
. 
For Dec it was the Indian series that Najam Sethi promised in exchange for the big 3 vote


----------



## WAJsal

Winchester said:


> Whats it like playing cricket at this altitude???


Tiring like hell, plus, if you hit a short towards the cover area, say goodbye to your ball. 


Winchester said:


> For Dec it was the Indian series that Najam Sethi promised in exchange for the big 3 vote


Canceled unfortunately, England series should be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> Tiring like hell, plus, if you hit a short towards the cover area, say goodbye to your ball.
> 
> Canceled unfortunately, England series should be good.


 
Yes but the real test would be in 2016 

Buhat bura phainta na par jae


----------



## WAJsal

Winchester said:


> Yes but the real test would be in 2016


I am quite confident, we are doing well in T20's and in general, i think we will play professional Cricket, but one can never know.


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> I am quite confident, we are doing well in T20's and in general, i think we will play professional Cricket, but one can never know.


 
The test matches on those tours will define our year
. 
. 
I see Pakistan competing but not winning in England, New Zealand or Australia 

But yeah lets see !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Winchester said:


> The test matches on those tours will define our year


If we emerge in Test Cricket, for years we will play professional Cricket, mark my words....
I agree we will compete a lot. I don't see why can't we win, i am quite confident in the likes of Azhar and Sarfaraz(Let's not forget Younus and Misbah and Haris Sohail) to survive in England and Australia, bowler have usually done well. I am quite optimistic, lets hope for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Guys PSL news here, @Devil Soul ,@ghazi52 ......Thank you, and tag.........

*Pakistan Super League to employ NFL-like draft system for player recruitment*




Young players will not only benefit from exposure to international stars but will also earn several times more than what they usually do in domestic events. PHOTO: APP

*KARACHI: After reports emerged that several international stars are interested in the Pakistan Super League (PSL),The Express Tribune has learnt that a draft system will be used for player recruitment rather than the auctions deployed by the Indian Premier League.*

There is also some good news for local players as they are likely to earn big during the 21-day event that will start from February 4. Young domestic players, placed in the emerging category, are in line to earn between $15,000 and $20,000 when they line up for the five franchises in Doha, Qatar.

A total of 70 international players from nine Test-playing countries and 17 international coaches — several boasting impressive World Cup and T20 league pedigree — will be shortlisted soon.

In the opening edition, each side will feature 12 Pakistan players and four foreign ones.

*Players to be picked through a draft system*

The players signing up for the first PSL edition in Doha would be bought by the franchises through a draft process for player induction; similar to what is in place in American National Football League (NFL).

The draft system was introduced in the NFL in 1936 and has been successfully deployed as an alternate to auctioning players.

Players will be divided across five categories — Platinum, Diamond, Gold, Silver, and Emerging. A ballot will decide which team gets to pick the first player, with a specific number of players up for grabs from each category.

The player auction system has never been implemented in Pakistan and in an effort to keep a check on the spending; the much safer and balanced draft system is being used.

*Bangladesh, SL leagues highlight pitfalls*

The PSL team — under the chairmanship of PCB executive committee head Najam Sethi and seasoned banker Salman Sarwar Butt — has vowed to deliver ‘the biggest and most exciting product in Pakistan’s history’.

Their detractors though are not yet convinced. In recent years, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka both dabbled in T20 leagues of their own but failed to sustain the tournaments due to inept management and financial corruption.

The opening edition of the PSL thus has a lot to prove, especially in terms of the viability of such an event in Pakistani economics.

A successful PSL can revolutionise sports in Pakistan; the series is set to introduce the franchise system to investors in the country. For at least the first version, the franchises have been told their spending on playing and coaching staff cannot exceed $1 million.

The franchises have also been offered a share out of PCB’s revenue streams. This includes money from broadcasting rights, sponsorship rights, shirt sales, and ticket sales. Additionally, each franchise will have the option of selling its own sponsorship rights including shirt logos.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 6th, 2015._

PSL would be good to see, good to see PCB taking full measures.....
Pakistan Super League: Pollard, Elliott, Dilshan touted as big signings
@Winchester ,@Jazzbot ......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Regarded as one of the best batsmen produced by Pakistan, simply a legend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> Guys PSL news here, @Devil Soul ,@ghazi52 ......Thank you, and tag.........
> 
> *Pakistan Super League to employ NFL-like draft system for player recruitment*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young players will not only benefit from exposure to international stars but will also earn several times more than what they usually do in domestic events. PHOTO: APP
> 
> *KARACHI: After reports emerged that several international stars are interested in the Pakistan Super League (PSL),The Express Tribune has learnt that a draft system will be used for player recruitment rather than the auctions deployed by the Indian Premier League.*
> 
> There is also some good news for local players as they are likely to earn big during the 21-day event that will start from February 4. Young domestic players, placed in the emerging category, are in line to earn between $15,000 and $20,000 when they line up for the five franchises in Doha, Qatar.
> 
> A total of 70 international players from nine Test-playing countries and 17 international coaches — several boasting impressive World Cup and T20 league pedigree — will be shortlisted soon.
> 
> In the opening edition, each side will feature 12 Pakistan players and four foreign ones.
> 
> *Players to be picked through a draft system*
> 
> The players signing up for the first PSL edition in Doha would be bought by the franchises through a draft process for player induction; similar to what is in place in American National Football League (NFL).
> 
> The draft system was introduced in the NFL in 1936 and has been successfully deployed as an alternate to auctioning players.
> 
> Players will be divided across five categories — Platinum, Diamond, Gold, Silver, and Emerging. A ballot will decide which team gets to pick the first player, with a specific number of players up for grabs from each category.
> 
> The player auction system has never been implemented in Pakistan and in an effort to keep a check on the spending; the much safer and balanced draft system is being used.
> 
> *Bangladesh, SL leagues highlight pitfalls*
> 
> The PSL team — under the chairmanship of PCB executive committee head Najam Sethi and seasoned banker Salman Sarwar Butt — has vowed to deliver ‘the biggest and most exciting product in Pakistan’s history’.
> 
> Their detractors though are not yet convinced. In recent years, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka both dabbled in T20 leagues of their own but failed to sustain the tournaments due to inept management and financial corruption.
> 
> The opening edition of the PSL thus has a lot to prove, especially in terms of the viability of such an event in Pakistani economics.
> 
> A successful PSL can revolutionise sports in Pakistan; the series is set to introduce the franchise system to investors in the country. For at least the first version, the franchises have been told their spending on playing and coaching staff cannot exceed $1 million.
> 
> The franchises have also been offered a share out of PCB’s revenue streams. This includes money from broadcasting rights, sponsorship rights, shirt sales, and ticket sales. Additionally, each franchise will have the option of selling its own sponsorship rights including shirt logos.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, September 6th, 2015._
> 
> PSL would be good to see, good to see PCB taking full measures.....
> Pakistan Super League: Pollard, Elliott, Dilshan touted as big signings
> @Winchester ,@Jazzbot ......


 

I don't know man Qatar has just about 80-90k Pakistanis and almost all of them from the labor class. 

To expect them to come to the stadium every day for 2 weeks is a bit too much so you will most likely see empty or half filled stadiums for most of the tournament.

The irony is that you can only fill the grounds if Indians living in Qatar join in the fun too but that is highly unlikely. 

Plus i was going through a cricket forum and they posted about the pitch being dry and slow meaning we won't see exciting cricket just low scoring games. 

Maybe its the pessimist Pakistani in me but U.A.E was perfect for this but Najam Sethi and Co. messed this up for Pakistan cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Winchester said:


> I don't know man Qatar has just about 80-90k Pakistanis and almost all of them from the labor class.
> 
> To expect them to come to the stadium every day for 2 weeks is a bit too much so you will most likely see empty or half filled stadiums for most of the tournament.
> 
> The irony is that you can only fill the grounds if Indians living in Qatar join in the fun too but that is highly unlikely.


Qatar is quite good, in terms of generating money. No grounds will not be empty and etc, etc... Let's hope for the best, Asians will come.


Winchester said:


> Maybe its the pessimist Pakistani in me but U.A.E was perfect for this but Najam Sethi and Co. messed this up for Pakistan cricket.


UAE was too expensive, i guess. 


Winchester said:


> Plus i was going through a cricket forum and they posted about the pitch being dry and slow meaning we won't see exciting cricket just low scoring games.


First couple of seasons we need to make it through, survive really. Let's hope for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Epic moment when Bangladesh won series against India and DJ trolled India by playing Bachche ab Bachcha nah rahein Ad 
listen carefully at 53 sec 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1646209228959305

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Taskin ahmed LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

*Amir's technique far superior than Wasim: Ian Pont*




Pont believes Amir, still just 23, has his best years in front of him. PHOTO: AFP

Former England cricketer and renowned fast-bowling coach Ian Pont has termed Muhammad Amir’s technique to be better than the legend Wasim Akram.

In his blog for _PakPassion, _Pont said: “Mohammad Amir is quite simply, one of the finest left-arm prospects I have ever seen.

“He has a strong, repeatable action that helps him be consistent in release of the ball. He is biomechanically efficient in other words, which is something that technical coaches purr over.

Pont further added that Amir’s natural action is prone to lesser injuries.

“We are all seeking bowlers who can achieve this as it means a lowering of potential injuries as well as an increase in accuracy and speed. Amir’s pace (around 140 kph/87 mph) is plenty to cause problems and he could be even faster.

“Now, still just 23, he has his best years in front of him. But what makes him such a great bowler is the fact that he has a great strong wrist position – meaning he can shape and swing a cricket ball at pace.”

While drawing comparison between the youngster and the great Wasim, Pont opined that Amir can be as good as the legend himself, even better.

“Clearly parallels will be drawn with Wasim Akram and the fact that Wasim will have mentored Amir at some point is inevitable.

“However, Amir has the potential to be just every bit as good as Wasim in my view. And that’s because he has a far better action than Wasim had. His technique as a fast swing bowler is superior. The only thing it seems that can stop Mohammad Amir is himself.”

The bowling coach also suggested Muhammad Asif how he can be more efficient if he makes a comeback.

“Mohammad Asif is a different animal,” said Pont.

“Firstly he is now 32 and it will be difficult for him to prove himself against the other young quicks who have filled the void in his time away. He could do it, but it will be harder.

He also doesn’t quite posses the same firepower pace as Amir but is able to extract good seam movement from the surface. I always felt watching Asif that if there was something in the pitch he would find it. And in that respect, he is much more of a traditional, seam up, hit the deck type of international bowler in the role of a Caddick, McGrath or Siddle type of bowler.

“I would like to see him gain an extra yard of pace and this would be done by trying to avoid a collapsed/bent front leg and ‘throwing away’ his non-bowling arm too early. As a front on bowler, he would benefit too from a slightly faster run up and better alignment with his arm pull (he pulls the ball sometimes from the leg side). All of these factors would help him hit the bat harder without losing his assets, thus making him a more dangerous bowler.

“I don’t know if he would ever be someone to take on this type of work. Even if he didn’t, he still has great skill levels.”
Amir's technique far superior than Wasim: Ian Pont - The Express Tribune

@Winchester ......
Somewhat agree with him, considering back in the days when he was basically 17 his rhythm was his greatest strength, so fluent, all in one motion, something fast bowlers die for really. Really liked him, shame he got into troubles, he surely was the next Wasim(i agree no one can be in the same league as him), for me he Amir was very exciting, let's hope for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> *Amir's technique far superior than Wasim: Ian Pont*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pont believes Amir, still just 23, has his best years in front of him. PHOTO: AFP
> 
> Former England cricketer and renowned fast-bowling coach Ian Pont has termed Muhammad Amir’s technique to be better than the legend Wasim Akram.
> 
> In his blog for _PakPassion, _Pont said: “Mohammad Amir is quite simply, one of the finest left-arm prospects I have ever seen.
> 
> “He has a strong, repeatable action that helps him be consistent in release of the ball. He is biomechanically efficient in other words, which is something that technical coaches purr over.
> 
> Pont further added that Amir’s natural action is prone to lesser injuries.
> 
> “We are all seeking bowlers who can achieve this as it means a lowering of potential injuries as well as an increase in accuracy and speed. Amir’s pace (around 140 kph/87 mph) is plenty to cause problems and he could be even faster.
> 
> “Now, still just 23, he has his best years in front of him. But what makes him such a great bowler is the fact that he has a great strong wrist position – meaning he can shape and swing a cricket ball at pace.”
> 
> While drawing comparison between the youngster and the great Wasim, Pont opined that Amir can be as good as the legend himself, even better.
> 
> “Clearly parallels will be drawn with Wasim Akram and the fact that Wasim will have mentored Amir at some point is inevitable.
> 
> “However, Amir has the potential to be just every bit as good as Wasim in my view. And that’s because he has a far better action than Wasim had. His technique as a fast swing bowler is superior. The only thing it seems that can stop Mohammad Amir is himself.”
> 
> The bowling coach also suggested Muhammad Asif how he can be more efficient if he makes a comeback.
> 
> “Mohammad Asif is a different animal,” said Pont.
> 
> “Firstly he is now 32 and it will be difficult for him to prove himself against the other young quicks who have filled the void in his time away. He could do it, but it will be harder.
> 
> He also doesn’t quite posses the same firepower pace as Amir but is able to extract good seam movement from the surface. I always felt watching Asif that if there was something in the pitch he would find it. And in that respect, he is much more of a traditional, seam up, hit the deck type of international bowler in the role of a Caddick, McGrath or Siddle type of bowler.
> 
> “I would like to see him gain an extra yard of pace and this would be done by trying to avoid a collapsed/bent front leg and ‘throwing away’ his non-bowling arm too early. As a front on bowler, he would benefit too from a slightly faster run up and better alignment with his arm pull (he pulls the ball sometimes from the leg side). All of these factors would help him hit the bat harder without losing his assets, thus making him a more dangerous bowler.
> 
> “I don’t know if he would ever be someone to take on this type of work. Even if he didn’t, he still has great skill levels.”
> Amir's technique far superior than Wasim: Ian Pont - The Express Tribune
> 
> @Winchester ......
> Somewhat agree with him, considering back in the days when he was basically 17 his rhythm was his greatest strength, so fluent, all in one motion, something fast bowlers die for really. Really liked him, shame he got into troubles, he surely was the next Wasim(i agree no one can be in the same league as him), for me he Amir was very exciting, let's hope for the best.


Need to ease him back....no rush 

If we play it smart...can get at least 10 years from him. 

If anything good came from that 5 year ban it was the fact that with the amount of work load he was carrying at such a young age he would have surely broken down.....so potentially he was saved from a very serious back injury.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Genie

wasn't Akram much faster?


----------



## WAJsal

Tiger Genie said:


> wasn't Akram much faster?


Akram was much better too, but Amir could clock 147 KPH, had potential.


----------



## WAJsal

Michael Holding says Amir has served his ban and deserves another chance

“I have seen people who do things which have cost others their lives, like reckless driving, drink-driving, reckless accidents with machinery, yet they are given another opportunity in life to come back and make good. Whatever sentence they are given, whatever term they are given, after that they are given another chance to re-start their life and make good.”

“I can totally understand people not wanting him back especially those people in Pakistan who will be saying that he has embarrassed the country and yes you don’t want someone who has embarrassed your country to get off lightly.”

“But why can't Amir's life be repaired and he be given another chance? He’s not taken a man’s life.”







@Winchester ,@nForce , i can't wait to see him ripping trough batting orders, especially Australia, England ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nForce

WAJsal said:


> Michael Holding says Amir has served his ban and deserves another chance
> 
> “I have seen people who do things which have cost others their lives, like reckless driving, drink-driving, reckless accidents with machinery, yet they are given another opportunity in life to come back and make good. Whatever sentence they are given, whatever term they are given, after that they are given another chance to re-start their life and make good.”
> 
> “I can totally understand people not wanting him back especially those people in Pakistan who will be saying that he has embarrassed the country and yes you don’t want someone who has embarrassed your country to get off lightly.”
> 
> “But why can't Amir's life be repaired and he be given another chance? He’s not taken a man’s life.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Winchester ,@nForce , i can't wait to see him ripping trough batting orders, especially Australia, England ...



Good to see him back.. I always liked fast bowlers, used to have a poster of Wasim Akram in my bedroom back in my ancestral home. He lost some valuable years, but bygones are bygones. Wish him all the best.



Tiger Genie said:


> wasn't Akram much faster?


Akram used to be very fast.. But later in his career, he understood, being just fast will not do, unless you are bowling in proper length. So he reduced his speed, shortened his run up too. That gave him better control over his line and length.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

nForce said:


> Good to see him back.. I always liked fast bowlers, used to have a poster of Wasim Akram in my bedroom back in my ancestral home. He lost some valuable years, but bygones are bygones. Wish him all the best.


Action is the same, true hasn't got the same rhythm, won't take much time though. He was the reason along with Asif i started watching Cricket, was a great shame what happened but Amir's ban should have been less than 5 years, he was literally manipulated. Choro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

132 foreign players including KP, Gayle, Pollard, A Russell, Dwayne Bravo, Shakib, Malinga, Narine & Matthews have signed up for the PSL

PSL will offer up to $1 million in prize money. Each franchise will be able to draft players & coaches within a budget of $1 million ‪#‎PSL‬

24 matches will be played in the first edition of the PSL & the players will be selected through a draft process in December ‪#‎Cricket‬ #PSL

Five teams - Quetta, Karachi, Peshawar, Lahore, and Islamabad will compete in the first edition of the Pakistan Super League #Cricket #PSL

@Winchester ,@Jazzbot ,@IrbiS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IrbiS

WAJsal said:


> 132 foreign players including KP, Gayle, Pollard, A Russell, Dwayne Bravo, Shakib, Malinga, Narine & Matthews have signed up for the PSL
> 
> PSL will offer up to $1 million in prize money. Each franchise will be able to draft players & coaches within a budget of $1 million ‪#‎PSL‬
> 
> 24 matches will be played in the first edition of the PSL & the players will be selected through a draft process in December ‪#‎Cricket‬ #PSL
> 
> Five teams - Quetta, Karachi, Peshawar, Lahore, and Islamabad will compete in the first edition of the Pakistan Super League #Cricket #PSL
> 
> @Winchester ,@Jazzbot ,@IrbiS




132 players  Good news


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> 132 foreign players including KP, Gayle, Pollard, A Russell, Dwayne Bravo, Shakib, Malinga, Narine & Matthews have signed up for the PSL
> 
> PSL will offer up to $1 million in prize money. Each franchise will be able to draft players & coaches within a budget of $1 million ‪#‎PSL‬
> 
> 24 matches will be played in the first edition of the PSL & the players will be selected through a draft process in December ‪#‎Cricket‬ #PSL
> 
> Five teams - Quetta, Karachi, Peshawar, Lahore, and Islamabad will compete in the first edition of the Pakistan Super League #Cricket #PSL
> 
> @Winchester ,@Jazzbot ,@IrbiS


 
And its in the U.A.E 

With PCB itself handling the production so no more Geo Super and PTV Sports crap 

Signs are good initially...... 

Which team will you support???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

IrbiS said:


> 132 players  Good news


In draft, 132 players good news. 


Winchester said:


> Which team will you support???


Always been a Sialkot fan, will support my cities team-Karachi. You?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> In draft, 132 players good news.
> 
> Always been a Sialkot fan, will support my cities team-Karachi. You?


 
Not Karachi and Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Jabran

Good Effort (y)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Soumya Sarkar and Liton kumar das are posing for Puja festival photo shoot lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Musafir117



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

During practice session ahead of Zimbabwe series

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Now it is 12 wins out of 17, making it 70.59% win.
Look at that, how many matches other countries play. Bangladesh has only 1 remaining ODI match in this year, others still have many matches to play in this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Last night when Mustafizur was bowling LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeslieEngel

Good to see a thread related to Cricket. Its an Inspiration for all the Pakistani fans.


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................................



....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*‘Merit being ignored in team selection’*
MOHAMMAD YAQOOB — UPDATED ABOUT AN HOUR AGO



Shahid Afridi talks to Sohail Tanvir during the third T20 between Pakistan and England in Sharjah on November 30, 2015. — AFP/File
LAHORE: Despite the Pakistan team management unhappy with fitness levels of several players, most of them are getting regularly selected in the One-day International and Twenty20 teams thanks to support in the power corridors, well-informed sources told Dawn on Wednesday.

The players aren’t maintaining their fitness levels while they’re also not following the instructions of fielding coach-cum-trainer Grant Luden.

“Some players namely Anwar Ali, Umar Akmal and Sarfraz Ahmad are also gaining weight,” the sources said.

They added that the case of opener Ahmed Shehzad, once tipped as the next T20 captain during Najam Sethi’s tenure as PCB chairman, is worsening.

“It’s becoming very difficult for the team management to handle him,” the sources added.

It has also emerged that head coach Waqar Younis wasn’t happy with the selectors’ insistence to include Younis Khan for the recent ODI series against England as it resulted in Asad Shafiq being ignored.

Chief selector Haroon Rasheed flew to the UAE to convince Waqar to include Younis for the series.

Pakistan lost the ODI series 1-3 with Younis announcing his retirement from the limited-overs format after the first match.

According to the central contract, Younis had no right to announce the retirement during the series but instead of taking any action against him PCB chairman Shaharyar Khan elevated the middle-order batsman to be his advisor alongside Pakistan Test captain Misbah-ul-Haq.

*Limited-overs decline*
The loss to England meant Pakistan slipped to eighth in the ICC ODI rankings.

The decline in the ODI rankings showed when no Pakistan player was included in ICC’s ODI Team of the Year which was announced on Wednesday.

Pakistan has been struggling in the ODI format for the last year and half, exiting this year’s World Cup in the quarter-finals stage.

However, there has been no reaction to the dip in form with nobody willing to shoulder the responsibility for the team’s losses.

The ODI series defeat followed a 3-0 whitewash in the T20 series, raising several question marks over the team’s make-up ahead of next years’ ICC World Twenty20.

Sources, meanwhile, attributed the T20 series loss to captain Shahid Afridi supporting the selection of players he prefers.

And while the players he’s supporting haven’t performed consistently, neither the selectors nor Afridi are willing to drop them from the upcoming assignments.

“If the same attitude continues, it won’t be possible for Pakistan to field a strong team at the next year’s ICC World T20 duly on merit,” sources said.

“Every stakeholder in Pakistan cricket — the team management, selection committee and captain — has their blue-eyed boys and they’ve used their influence to keep them in the team, ruining the structure of selection on merit.”

_Published in Dawn, December 3rd, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Babu999

We still have talent in Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................
*Younis, Yasir, Sarfraz make it to ICC’s Test Team of the Year 2015*





Pakistan's batsman Younis Khan celebrates scoring a century during the first day's play of the first Test against Sri Lanka in Galle on August 6, 2014. — AP/File
The ICC on Wednesday announced its Test and ODI Teams of the Year, as chosen by a specially appointed selection panel chaired by the ICC’s Cricket Committee chairman and former India captain Anil Kumble.

The qualification period ran from September 18th 2014 to September 13th 2015 and the selection panel included past greats of the world game including former West Indies fast bowler Ian Bishop, ex England batsman Mark Butcher, former Australia women’s captain Belinda Clark and G Viswanath, Deputy Editor of The Hindu & Sportstar.

Three Pakistan players, Younis Khan, wicket-keeper Sarfraz Ahmed and leg-spinner Yasir Shah were included in the ICC’s Test side.

*ICC Test Team of the Year 2015:*

David Warner (Aus)


Alastair Cook (Eng) (captain)


Kane Williamson (NZ)


Younis Khan (Pak)


Steven Smith (Aus)


Joe Root (Eng)


Sarfraz Ahmed (Pak) (wicketkeeper)


Stuart Broad (Eng)


Trent Boult (NZ)


Yasir Shah (Pak)


Josh Hazlewood (Aus)


12th: Ravichandran Ashwin (Ind)






The ICC Test Team of the Year 2015


Alastair Cook has been named as the captain of the side that includes two other Englishmen, Stuart Broad and Joe Root. This is the fifth time since 2009 that Broad has been selected in the ICC Test Team of the Year having previously been included in 2009, 2011, 2012 and 2014. For Cook, this is his fourth selection and his second as captain having achieved that feat in 2013.

Steven Smith is one of three Australian players selected alongside opener David Warner, for the second successive year, and pace bowler Josh Hazlewood.

New Zealand duo Trent Boult and Kane Williamson make up the starting team, with India’s Ravichandran Ashwin named as 12th man.

However, no Pakistani cricketer managed to be a part of the ICC’s ODI team of the year.

*ICC ODI Team of the Year 2015:*

Tillakaratne Dilshan (SL)


Hashim Amla (SA)


Kumar Sangakkara (SL) (wicketkeeper)


AB de Villiers (SA) (captain)


Steven Smith (Aus)


Ross Taylor (NZ)


Trent Boult (NZ)


Mohammed Shami (Ind)


Mitchell Starc (Aus)


Mustafizur Rahman (Bang)


Imran Tahir (SA)


12th: Joe Root (Eng)

The Chairman of the ICC Awards Selection Panel, Anil Kumble, said: “I would like to congratulate all the players for their selection in the Test and ODI teams of the year. It is an achievement for each of them to be proud of and recognition for their good performances in the qualifying period.

“Team selection is one of the toughest jobs and when you have a large pool of outstanding players to select from in a 12-month period then it becomes even more difficult. It was a particularly busy year, with a series of stellar performances throughout the Test and ODI formats, not least in a hugely successful ICC Cricket World Cup 2015, which has greatly enhanced the popularity and profile of the game internationally.

“Testament to the quality of cricket played is the calibre of players to have missed out on selection. While selecting these squads, the selectors considered various combinations and took into account several factors in overall performances. Congratulations to all of the players on their selections.” — ICC

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

ghazi52 said:


> ............................................................................
> *Younis, Yasir, Sarfraz make it to ICC’s Test Team of the Year 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan's batsman Younis Khan celebrates scoring a century during the first day's play of the first Test against Sri Lanka in Galle on August 6, 2014. — AP/File
> The ICC on Wednesday announced its Test and ODI Teams of the Year, as chosen by a specially appointed selection panel chaired by the ICC’s Cricket Committee chairman and former India captain Anil Kumble.
> 
> The qualification period ran from September 18th 2014 to September 13th 2015 and the selection panel included past greats of the world game including former West Indies fast bowler Ian Bishop, ex England batsman Mark Butcher, former Australia women’s captain Belinda Clark and G Viswanath, Deputy Editor of The Hindu & Sportstar.
> 
> Three Pakistan players, Younis Khan, wicket-keeper Sarfraz Ahmed and leg-spinner Yasir Shah were included in the ICC’s Test side.
> 
> *ICC Test Team of the Year 2015:*
> 
> David Warner (Aus)
> 
> 
> Alastair Cook (Eng) (captain)
> 
> 
> Kane Williamson (NZ)
> 
> 
> Younis Khan (Pak)
> 
> 
> Steven Smith (Aus)
> 
> 
> Joe Root (Eng)
> 
> 
> Sarfraz Ahmed (Pak) (wicketkeeper)
> 
> 
> Stuart Broad (Eng)
> 
> 
> Trent Boult (NZ)
> 
> 
> Yasir Shah (Pak)
> 
> 
> Josh Hazlewood (Aus)
> 
> 
> 12th: Ravichandran Ashwin (Ind)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ICC Test Team of the Year 2015
> 
> 
> Alastair Cook has been named as the captain of the side that includes two other Englishmen, Stuart Broad and Joe Root. This is the fifth time since 2009 that Broad has been selected in the ICC Test Team of the Year having previously been included in 2009, 2011, 2012 and 2014. For Cook, this is his fourth selection and his second as captain having achieved that feat in 2013.
> 
> Steven Smith is one of three Australian players selected alongside opener David Warner, for the second successive year, and pace bowler Josh Hazlewood.
> 
> New Zealand duo Trent Boult and Kane Williamson make up the starting team, with India’s Ravichandran Ashwin named as 12th man.
> 
> However, no Pakistani cricketer managed to be a part of the ICC’s ODI team of the year.
> 
> *ICC ODI Team of the Year 2015:*
> 
> Tillakaratne Dilshan (SL)
> 
> 
> Hashim Amla (SA)
> 
> 
> Kumar Sangakkara (SL) (wicketkeeper)
> 
> 
> AB de Villiers (SA) (captain)
> 
> 
> Steven Smith (Aus)
> 
> 
> Ross Taylor (NZ)
> 
> 
> Trent Boult (NZ)
> 
> 
> Mohammed Shami (Ind)
> 
> 
> Mitchell Starc (Aus)
> 
> 
> Mustafizur Rahman (Bang)
> 
> 
> Imran Tahir (SA)
> 
> 
> 12th: Joe Root (Eng)
> The Chairman of the ICC Awards Selection Panel, Anil Kumble, said: “I would like to congratulate all the players for their selection in the Test and ODI teams of the year. It is an achievement for each of them to be proud of and recognition for their good performances in the qualifying period.
> 
> “Team selection is one of the toughest jobs and when you have a large pool of outstanding players to select from in a 12-month period then it becomes even more difficult. It was a particularly busy year, with a series of stellar performances throughout the Test and ODI formats, not least in a hugely successful ICC Cricket World Cup 2015, which has greatly enhanced the popularity and profile of the game internationally.
> 
> “Testament to the quality of cricket played is the calibre of players to have missed out on selection. While selecting these squads, the selectors considered various combinations and took into account several factors in overall performances. Congratulations to all of the players on their selections.” — ICC
> 
> ..


How the hell does Misbah miss out? 

@BDforever , @Winchester , saw Amir bowling yesterday, such a delightful moment. He was bowling his heart out. He's still got it, little more practice and he will be as deadly as ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

WAJsal said:


> How the hell does Misbah miss out?
> 
> @BDforever , @Winchester , saw Amir bowling yesterday, such a delightful moment. He was bowling his heart out. He's still got it, little more practice and he will be as deadly as ever.


so far Top 8 wicket taking bowlers.
except Shakib, all are fast bowlers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................................
*Butt, Asif cleared to play domestic one-day Cup*





Amir, Asif and Butt have all expressed a desire to eventually return to the national side. — AP/file
Salman Butt and Mohammad Asif will play the domestic one-day cup at the start of the new year after the two players complete their rehabilitation in February 2016, the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) announced on Friday.

The players were cleared by the International Cricket Council (ICC) to return to the sport on September 2 after serving five-year bans for bowling no-balls to order during a Test match in England in 2010. But the PCB put in place a six-month rehabilitation program before the duo could feature in top-flight domestic cricket.

Asif and Butt were signed on as non-executive 17th grade employees by Water and Power Development Authority and both of them have been travelling with the team but have not played any cricket yet. PCB had wanted to regulate Asif and Butt's return as tightly as possible, and at the time the two of them still had some rehab work left to do.

“We have decided to allow them to play the one-day cup starting after the ongoing first-class tournament in January,” a PCB spokesman told.

“By the end of Quaid-e-Azam trophy (the premier first-class tournament in Pakistan) they would have finished all of their rehab programmes and they will be free to resume their domestic cricket. The [one-day] tournament is slotted in the second week of the January.”

In February 2011 an anti-corruption tribunal of the ICC imposed a ban of five years on Mohammad Amir, seven years on Asif -- of which the final two years were conditionally suspended -- and 10 years on Butt -- of which the final five years were conditionally suspended.

They were charged with violating the ICC code of conduct by receiving money in return for arranging deliberate no-balls during the Lord's Test against England.

Amir has already made a steady, return to domestic cricket and also featured in the Bangladesh Premier League. Amir, Asif and Butt have all expressed a desire to eventually return to the national side.

But on Thursday it was only Amir who received the backing of not only the Pakistan coach but also the PCB chairman.

“He (Amir) has served his punishment and he deserves to come back in the (cricketing) community and enhance his profession,” Waqar said in a press conference outside the Gaddafi Stadium in Lahore.

In Bangladesh's Twenty20 league, the left-arm fast bowler has taken nine wickets in seven matches for Chittagong Vikings, and he impressed Waqar.

“He is in very good form ... he has proved to the ICC and he has proved to the PCB that he is on the right track, and it's our responsibility that we should give him another opportunity,” Waqar said.

..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Devil Soul said:


> *‘Merit being ignored in team selection’*
> MOHAMMAD YAQOOB — UPDATED ABOUT AN HOUR AGO
> 
> 
> 
> Shahid Afridi talks to Sohail Tanvir during the third T20 between Pakistan and England in Sharjah on November 30, 2015. — AFP/File
> LAHORE: Despite the Pakistan team management unhappy with fitness levels of several players, most of them are getting regularly selected in the One-day International and Twenty20 teams thanks to support in the power corridors, well-informed sources told Dawn on Wednesday.
> 
> The players aren’t maintaining their fitness levels while they’re also not following the instructions of fielding coach-cum-trainer Grant Luden.
> 
> “Some players namely Anwar Ali, Umar Akmal and Sarfraz Ahmad are also gaining weight,” the sources said.
> 
> They added that the case of opener Ahmed Shehzad, once tipped as the next T20 captain during Najam Sethi’s tenure as PCB chairman, is worsening.
> 
> “It’s becoming very difficult for the team management to handle him,” the sources added.
> 
> It has also emerged that head coach Waqar Younis wasn’t happy with the selectors’ insistence to include Younis Khan for the recent ODI series against England as it resulted in Asad Shafiq being ignored.
> 
> Chief selector Haroon Rasheed flew to the UAE to convince Waqar to include Younis for the series.
> 
> Pakistan lost the ODI series 1-3 with Younis announcing his retirement from the limited-overs format after the first match.
> 
> According to the central contract, Younis had no right to announce the retirement during the series but instead of taking any action against him PCB chairman Shaharyar Khan elevated the middle-order batsman to be his advisor alongside Pakistan Test captain Misbah-ul-Haq.
> 
> *Limited-overs decline*
> The loss to England meant Pakistan slipped to eighth in the ICC ODI rankings.
> 
> The decline in the ODI rankings showed when no Pakistan player was included in ICC’s ODI Team of the Year which was announced on Wednesday.
> 
> Pakistan has been struggling in the ODI format for the last year and half, exiting this year’s World Cup in the quarter-finals stage.
> 
> However, there has been no reaction to the dip in form with nobody willing to shoulder the responsibility for the team’s losses.
> 
> The ODI series defeat followed a 3-0 whitewash in the T20 series, raising several question marks over the team’s make-up ahead of next years’ ICC World Twenty20.
> 
> Sources, meanwhile, attributed the T20 series loss to captain Shahid Afridi supporting the selection of players he prefers.
> 
> And while the players he’s supporting haven’t performed consistently, neither the selectors nor Afridi are willing to drop them from the upcoming assignments.
> 
> “If the same attitude continues, it won’t be possible for Pakistan to field a strong team at the next year’s ICC World T20 duly on merit,” sources said.
> 
> “Every stakeholder in Pakistan cricket — the team management, selection committee and captain — has their blue-eyed boys and they’ve used their influence to keep them in the team, ruining the structure of selection on merit.”
> 
> _Published in Dawn, December 3rd, 2015_





I noticed that fat Tond , Umar Akmal was carrying , he could not sit downin time to play the sweep shot


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................................................
*‘Amir likely to be included in Pakistan ‘A’ squad for England Lions series’*





“The objective is to test Amir's bowling and attitude before the World T20.” — AFP
Mohammad Amir may be back in Pakistan colours as early as next week after the board and team management agreed to induct the 23-year-old fast bowler in the ‘A’ team for its Twenty20 series against England Lions.

According to a reliable source in the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB), Amir's progress after returning to the game from a five-year spot-fixing ban had boosted his chances of being fast tracked to the national side.

Pakistan coach Waqar Younis had a detailed discussion on Amir's future with PCB chairman Shaharyar Khan on Thursday, and said “we are all on the same page” about the young fast bowler's future in international cricket.

“He (Amir) has served his punishment and he deserves to come back in the (cricketing) community and enhance his profession,” Waqar said.

And it emerged on Friday that the team management had already taken a decision to include Amir not just in the Pakistan 'A' side but also in the Pakistan Super League (PSL) draft list.

“Amir's performances in the domestic matches and the Bangladesh Premier League (BPL) have impressed the team management. In the absence of a top class fast bowler in the ranks before the World Twenty20, Shahid Afridi and Waqar Younis cannot ignore the left-armer anymore,” the source told Dawn.

“The plan is to not only give Amir a trial run in the 'A' games but also the India series, if it takes place. The objective is to test Amir's bowling and attitude before the World T20.”

With the England Lions series starting on December 7, and the BPL wrapping up on December 15, it remains to be seen how the PCB will work out the logistics of Amir's return to the Pakistan 'A' side.

Amir was tipped as one of the most talented young fast bowlers when he was jailed in 2011 after admitting bowling no balls the previous summer against England at Lord's in exchange for cash.

His captain Salman Butt and fellow bowler Mohammad Asif were jailed for similar offences.

The International Cricket Council (ICC) lifted all sanctions on the trio in September, making them eligible for domestic and international matches.

And Amir's performances since returning to the field have forced even the PCB chief to take notice.

“It seems that (Amir's) performance in the last four, five months is very good and he is knocking at the door to be considered,” Khan told reporters on Thursday.

“We will tell him that your attitude should be correct because people will be looking at your behaviour,” he added.

Since his return, Amir has taken 22 wickets in the Grade II tournament before capturing an impressive 34 in the four qualifying matches of the Quaid-e-Azam trophy.

He then grabbed 17 wickets in Pakistan's premier first-class tournament, the Quaid-e-Azam trophy.

In the Bangladesh Premier League, featuring for the Chittagong Vikings, Amir has picked up 11 wickets from 8 matches at an average of 14.45.

But Amir's path to the national side may not be so smooth after the PCB chairman admitted on Thursday that the Pakistan dressing room was divided on the bowler's return.

Pakistan allrounder Mohammad Hafeez reportedly even turned down an offer to play for Chittagong Vikings as he felt uncomfortable to share the dressing room with Amir.

The 23-year-old's first challenge, however, would be to perform on the big stage once again if he gets picked in the playing eleven for the five-match T20 series against England Lions, the first of which starts on Monday.

.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> How the hell does Misbah miss out?
> 
> @BDforever , @Winchester , saw Amir bowling yesterday, such a delightful moment. He was bowling his heart out. He's still got it, little more practice and he will be as deadly as ever.


 
Head and Shoulders above our current so called fast bowlers 

Seeing Anwar Ali open the bowling for us with his 125 km/hr trundlers makes my blood boil

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Winchester said:


> Seeing Anwar Ali open the bowling for us with his 125 km/hr trundlers makes my blood boil


I know right...He should be selected, Amir needs to regain his full rhythm. He was so good to watch back in the days, that pace that swing, that bounce, that class. He had a talent, most importantly he was a smart bowler who delivered. We seriously need him. Our test side with Amir in , that'd be epic.


----------



## MastanKhan

WAJsal said:


> How the hell does Misbah miss out?
> 
> @BDforever , @Winchester , saw Amir bowling yesterday, such a delightful moment. He was bowling his heart out. He's still got it, little more practice and he will be as deadly as ever.



Hi,

I like the fire in him---he is mad---he is angry---I love it---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

MastanKhan said:


> I like the fire in him---he is mad---he is angry---I love it---.


He has got the fire Wasim, Waqar had, Akhtar carried it. I love it too, make sure to watch the highlights to watch his bowling, it's such a joy. We seriously need someone of his class and attitude in the team, hoping for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

@MastanKhan ,@BDforever ,@Winchester ,@Jazzbot .....respect, Hafeez deserves it. Good example of letting the ball doo the talking.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=947113782003339

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

WAJsal said:


> @MastanKhan ,@BDforever ,@Winchester ,@Jazzbot .....respect, Hafeez deserves it. Good example of letting the ball doo the talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=947113782003339


can't see thing, FB is banned here


----------



## WAJsal

BDforever said:


> can't see thing, FB is banned here


 WTH, why? It's Amir getting Hafeez.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> @MastanKhan ,@BDforever ,@Winchester ,@Jazzbot .....respect, Hafeez deserves it. Good example of letting the ball doo the talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=947113782003339


 
Hafeez is one of the most if not the most mentally weak players I have seen 

You could sense he was afraid 

Good aggression from Amir 

Enough of these docile two bit bowlers like Anwar Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jazzbot

WAJsal said:


> @MastanKhan ,@BDforever ,@Winchester ,@Jazzbot .....respect, Hafeez deserves it. Good example of letting the ball doo the talking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=947113782003339





Quite a statement from Aamir, loving it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

@WAJsal lovely bowling, innit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Jazzbot said:


> @WAJsal lovely bowling, innit?


Innit man, lol. Look at that swing! man i am loving it, that swing, that's the Amir we know. Far better than any bowler we have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

WAJsal said:


> Innit man, lol. Look at that swing! man i am loving it, that swing, that's the Amir we know. Far better than any bowler we have.





Can't wait to see Aamir along with Irfan and Wahab, enough with Anwar, Tanveer, Rahat and Ehsan Adil..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1529533784035972

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Raja.Pakistani said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1529533784035972




I agree with Yuvraj...Most of the Pakistan crickets of this generation are very nice players..They always plays by their heart..Its a delightful to see Pakistan and their bowlers bowling in a rhythm...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Kaniska said:


> I agree with Yuvraj...Most of the Pakistan crickets of this generation are very nice players..They always plays by their heart..Its a delightful to see Pakistan and their bowlers bowling in a rhythm...


Yuvi is good open hearted guy and he has no attitude problem likohli and some others


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................................
*Dharamsala: The sleepy hill station which will host the Pakistan-India firecracker*

 



The Himachal Pradesh Cricket Association Stadium in Dharamsala has a capacity of 23,000. — AFP
MUMBAI: The sleepy hill station of Dharamsala will host arch-rivals India and Pakistan at next year's cricket World Twenty20, while the final will be staged at the historic Eden Gardens in Kolkata, India, organisers said Friday.

The two teams will meet in the group stages on March 19 in remote Dharamsala in the Himalayan foothills whose stadium houses just 23,000 fans, the International Cricket Council (ICC) announced in Mumbai.

“The ICC and BCCI are fully committed and will work together to make this a memorable event,” said ICC chairman Shashank Manohar, who also heads the Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI).

India versus Pakistan is set to be one of the most anticipated clashes of the tournament but fans could find tickets hard to come by, with organisers overlooking larger stadiums in favour of Dharamsala, home to the Dalai Lama.

Located 1,162 metres (3,800 feet) above sea level, the pitch is lower than several South African international grounds and tends to have more grass than normal in India.

Interest in the Dalai Lama and Buddhist teachings have attracted foreigners to Dharamsala for decades, and its budget backpacker hostels and guesthouses are expected to be sold out when Pakistan and India play.

Eden Gardens, in comparison, can accommodate more than 60,000 spectators, while Mumbai's Wankhede Stadium, which is likely to have been ruled out because of security reasons for Pakistan, has a capacity of around 35,000.

“We, as hosts, are fully prepared to organise one of the most entertaining spectacles in world cricket,” said BCCI secretary Anurag Thakur, who is also president of the Himachal Pradesh Cricket Association which runs the Dharamsala stadium.

“Looking at the heat generated during the discussion on whether the series will be held between India and Pakistan... it needed cooler weather and Dharamsala gives the right atmosphere,” Indian media quoted Thakur as saying.

India, Pakistan, New Zealand and Australia are placed in Group 2 of the second round Super 10s stage, the ICC announced.

South Africa, England, West Indies and Sri Lanka are in Group 1. Two qualifying teams will join the Super 10s stage after the first round.

The second round gets under way with hosts India taking on New Zealand on March 15 in Nagpur, in the western state of Maharashtra.

Defending champions Sri Lanka begin the defence of their title against a qualifying team on March 17 in Kolkata.

*Fate of bilateral series remains uncertain*
India's foreign minister told her Pakistani counterpart that a thaw in relations between the two countries could also pave the way for a much-anticipated cricket series, Sartaj Aziz revealed on Friday.

Pakistan is awaiting the green light from New Delhi on the series, which cricket boards in both countries have agreed would consist of three one-day and two Twenty20 internationals set to be played in Sri Lanka in December-January.

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................



..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................
*PCB finally decides to give up on India series*





“
Our failure to materialise the series disappointed millions of cricket fans all over the world especially in India and Pakistan,” said the PCB chief. — Agencies/File

LAHORE: After failing to receive a reply from the Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI) on Saturday, the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has finally decided to close the chapter of India series.

The Board has however decided to announce its decision regarding giving up on the series on Monday.

PCB chairman Shaharyar Khan had sent an email to the BCCI on Thursday asking them to decide on the series in the next 48 hours, failing which they would decide against playing India.

“Yes, we haven’t received a reply from the BCCI till Saturday evening, therefore, we are closing this chapter now. We will, however, make an announcement in this regard by Monday,” Shaharyar told Dawn.

“We made every possible effort to play India and even changed the venue from the UAE to Sri Lanka on BCCI’s request but our efforts went in vain. We signed an MoU with the BCCI last year and were sincere in playing cricket with them,” he added.

“Our failure to materialise the series disappointed millions of cricket fans all over the world especially in India and Pakistan.”

He said the PCB would raise the issue both at the ICC and bilateral level to convey its sentiments that failure to play a series was not good for the game.

Shaharyar said the PCB had given maximum time to the BCCI for taking a decision and for that they kept extending the deadlines.

He added that the PCB should not be held responsible for cancellation of the series and said the Board could not make arrangements for the series on a short notice.

The BCCI had given its consent for the series but the Indian government has not given them go-ahead so far on political grounds despite Indian Foreign Minister Sushma Swaraj’s recent visit to Pakistan when she was accorded warm welcome.

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

*The quandary of Mohammad Amir's second innings*





Is it time to accept Mohammad Amir back as a regular feature in professional cricket? © AFP


Somewhere in Pakistan, someone is confused about the Mohammad Amir drama. This someone is a shocked Pakhtun after seeing and hearing different views and opinions about the return of Amir.

The Pakhtun wakes up in the morning, offers his prayers, eats his breakfast, wears the cultural Chitrali hat and shawl, and also puts the traditional sandals on. He goes for a walk in the dense winter fog early in the morning and thinks to himself, 'why do they want Amir back?'

The confused man doesn't find an answer to the question and keeps on walking. Then he asks himself, 'why don't they want Amir back? Well, he has brought shame to our country, our beloved homeland. There are enough reasons not to want him back to play for Pakistan and yet the majority wants him,' he thinks to himself, his bemusement increasing.

By this time, the Pakhtun has reached his rice fields, where a spectacular thought comes to his mind. The Pakhtun says to himself, "they want him back because they want to show they have forgiven him and want to give him another chance."

While on his way back to his house, the fog lightened and the sun produced the winter's warming heat. He thinks to himself, "Isn't allowing him back to live in Pakistan already a gesture of forgiving him? After all that he has done, allowing him to live in his country is big already that we have done. Then why do they want to forgive him again?"

Just as he reaches his home, he sits on the _charpayi_ (traditional bed in villages). He continues to wonder why Pakistan wants Amir back. He arrives at a conclusion that Shahid Afridi is going to retire soon. The great Imran Khan was a cricketer that came ages ago and went away from the game by making his country very proud. The days of Waqar and Wasim are long gone and the Inzamams, Saeed Anwars and Mohammad Yousufs were no longer playing for Pakistan. Javed Miandad and Saqlain Mushtaq were also long ago. Younis and Misbah are also only playing Test cricket and are on the verge of retirement. He says to himself, "they don't want Amir, they need him. Pakistan needs a cricketing hero once again for the coming generation and they all know, inside their hearts, that despite whatever Amir has done, he is the only one who can become their hero."

The Pakhtun takes off the shawl, chitrali hat and the traditional sandals. He drags a _charpayi_towards the area in his house where the sun is shining and just lays there and closes his eyes, "yes, that is the reason they want him back."

They know he is the one who can give them reasons to smile in the coming years.

@Winchester ,@Jazzbot .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

WAJsal said:


> *The quandary of Mohammad Amir's second innings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time to accept Mohammad Amir back as a regular feature in professional cricket? © AFP
> 
> 
> Somewhere in Pakistan, someone is confused about the Mohammad Amir drama. This someone is a shocked Pakhtun after seeing and hearing different views and opinions about the return of Amir.
> 
> The Pakhtun wakes up in the morning, offers his prayers, eats his breakfast, wears the cultural Chitrali hat and shawl, and also puts the traditional sandals on. He goes for a walk in the dense winter fog early in the morning and thinks to himself, 'why do they want Amir back?'
> 
> The confused man doesn't find an answer to the question and keeps on walking. Then he asks himself, 'why don't they want Amir back? Well, he has brought shame to our country, our beloved homeland. There are enough reasons not to want him back to play for Pakistan and yet the majority wants him,' he thinks to himself, his bemusement increasing.
> 
> By this time, the Pakhtun has reached his rice fields, where a spectacular thought comes to his mind. The Pakhtun says to himself, "they want him back because they want to show they have forgiven him and want to give him another chance."
> 
> While on his way back to his house, the fog lightened and the sun produced the winter's warming heat. He thinks to himself, "Isn't allowing him back to live in Pakistan already a gesture of forgiving him? After all that he has done, allowing him to live in his country is big already that we have done. Then why do they want to forgive him again?"
> 
> Just as he reaches his home, he sits on the _charpayi_ (traditional bed in villages). He continues to wonder why Pakistan wants Amir back. He arrives at a conclusion that Shahid Afridi is going to retire soon. The great Imran Khan was a cricketer that came ages ago and went away from the game by making his country very proud. The days of Waqar and Wasim are long gone and the Inzamams, Saeed Anwars and Mohammad Yousufs were no longer playing for Pakistan. Javed Miandad and Saqlain Mushtaq were also long ago. Younis and Misbah are also only playing Test cricket and are on the verge of retirement. He says to himself, "they don't want Amir, they need him. Pakistan needs a cricketing hero once again for the coming generation and they all know, inside their hearts, that despite whatever Amir has done, he is the only one who can become their hero."
> 
> The Pakhtun takes off the shawl, chitrali hat and the traditional sandals. He drags a _charpayi_towards the area in his house where the sun is shining and just lays there and closes his eyes, "yes, that is the reason they want him back."
> 
> They know he is the one who can give them reasons to smile in the coming years.
> 
> @Winchester ,@Jazzbot .....


 
Yup no star quality among the current generation 

Wahab is on/off but the rest.....meh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................
The Pakistan Team in 1977




..


----------



## WAJsal

Man, this was some bowling, don't think i'll ever forget, absolutely magical @Icarus ,@HRK ,@nair ,@Jazzbot , excellent article. He bowled his heart out, respect!


*Wahab v Watson, the fury and the folly*





"Are you holding a bat?"

When Shane Watson stalks in from the slips to lean in and spit those words at Wahab Riaz, does he know? Does he have any bloody idea, what he is really doing to Wahab, and 90 minutes later, to himself?

Australia had, at one stage, spoken in team meetings about easing off Kevin Pietersen verbally. "It fires him up," was Brett Lee's reasoning. They had not had this meeting about Wahab. When Mitchell Starc beats his edge with an outswinging yorker in the 39th over, the bowler slithers forward. He tells the batsman: "It's the white thing, you have to hit it." Wahab, already cranky at another middle-order meltdown from his team-mates, follows Starc down the pitch. He seethes at the bowler, complains to the umpires.

Next over, James Faulkner throws Wahab a stare. Brad Haddin, running close to the stumps to collect a return throw, sticks his own verbal shiv in Wahab's side. Watson's sledge is only one of many, but it's Watson's sledge Wahab remembers. Before the end of the night, Watson would know best of all, this is not a man worth ruffling; that Wahab's blood boils when you turn up the heat.

Eighteen overs and an innings break later, it is Wahab with the white thing in his hands. Third ball, he rushes David Warner into an uppercut, which settles in the palms of third man Rahat Ali. Tenth ball, Michael Clarke arches his creaking back and fends the white thing to Sohaib Maqsood at short leg.

The first ball to Watson would have flattened the batsman's grille. He dips beneath it with only a little discomfort, but for Wahab, ducking is tantamount to submission. He gets in Watson's face, claps him sarcastically. The next ball is 150kph, Watson dare not play.





Wahab Riaz smelled blood and did not stop © Getty Images

The next over is even more intense. Wahab is an inferno. The white thing is a meteor. Watson goes through series of evasive full-body spasms. His back and limbs are aping the shape of half the alphabet, but his mouth can form no words now. In the stands, 35,516 people all smell leather, voices hoarse, fidgeting, pumping fists from the edge of their seats. In the slips, Haris Sohail's face contorts at the climax of each delivery, sometimes with glee, other times with desperation. On occasion his eyes are filled with fear. Is he afraid for Watson?

Steven Smith, who is bending space-time to appear in a parallel universe from his partner, routinely takes a single early in the overs that follow and coolly observes the combat from the best vantage point in the world. Does he feel the heat pouring off Wahab? Is he enjoying the view?



All through the match, the cricket had not failed to be interesting. This spell is transcendental. Of the tens of thousands in the ground, there is only one protagonist, and one victim, but the cricket so good, all are drawn in. Wahab's anger is felt as keenly as Watson's timidity. So bent is Wahab on embarrassing Watson, he taunts him after every ball.

In one over, he does it so many times, it's as if Wahab rides a conveyor belt from the bowling crease into Watson's personal space. In the crowd, nothing of their exchange is heard, but its details are intimately understood. The Adelaide Oval playing surface covers acres of land. The stands themselves are vast and high. But in those moments, it's as if the whole stadium exists in the burning space between these two men.




"When I was batting Watson just came up to me and said, 'Are you holding a bat?' And that was going through my mind," Wahab later said. "I let him know that even he is having the bat, but he couldn't touch the ball. I know that nowadays, he's not good on the short ball. It was a plan of myself that we discussed in the team meeting."

Eventually, Watson is defeated. Having ducked, arched and hopped, he is eventually humiliated into playing a hook shot off the first ball of Wahab's fifth over. Australian crowds so often scream insults at foreign fielders lining up high catches, but in the seconds this top-edged ball hung in the air, the wind's rustling through the trees at the Cathedral End was heard in perfect silence. When Rahat spilt the simple chance, 35,000 yelped - more in relief than frustration. A sheepish Watson is avoiding gazes at the non-striker's end. A disbelieving Wahab is keeled over, mid pitch.

In the limp finish, an hour later, Australia cruise to the semi-final with six wickets in hand and 97 balls remaining. On the scoreboard, Wahab's figures read 9-0-54-2. Watson has 64 not out from 66. Few will remember in years to come, the ins and outs; that Pakistan had been bowled out for 213.

But few will forget the theatre, and the unbridled, oscillating emotion of this spell. Tattooed into their nerves will be the night a fast bowler filled a stadium with his fury; the half-hour their collective pulses raced in sync with a batsman's heart.
Wahab v Watson, the fury and the folly | Cricket | ESPN Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

WAJsal said:


> Man, this was some bowling, don't think i'll ever forget, absolutely magical @Icarus ,@HRK ,@nair ,@Jazzbot , excellent article. He bowled his heart out, respect!
> 
> 
> *Wahab v Watson, the fury and the folly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Are you holding a bat?"
> 
> When Shane Watson stalks in from the slips to lean in and spit those words at Wahab Riaz, does he know? Does he have any bloody idea, what he is really doing to Wahab, and 90 minutes later, to himself?
> 
> Australia had, at one stage, spoken in team meetings about easing off Kevin Pietersen verbally. "It fires him up," was Brett Lee's reasoning. They had not had this meeting about Wahab. When Mitchell Starc beats his edge with an outswinging yorker in the 39th over, the bowler slithers forward. He tells the batsman: "It's the white thing, you have to hit it." Wahab, already cranky at another middle-order meltdown from his team-mates, follows Starc down the pitch. He seethes at the bowler, complains to the umpires.
> 
> Next over, James Faulkner throws Wahab a stare. Brad Haddin, running close to the stumps to collect a return throw, sticks his own verbal shiv in Wahab's side. Watson's sledge is only one of many, but it's Watson's sledge Wahab remembers. Before the end of the night, Watson would know best of all, this is not a man worth ruffling; that Wahab's blood boils when you turn up the heat.
> 
> Eighteen overs and an innings break later, it is Wahab with the white thing in his hands. Third ball, he rushes David Warner into an uppercut, which settles in the palms of third man Rahat Ali. Tenth ball, Michael Clarke arches his creaking back and fends the white thing to Sohaib Maqsood at short leg.
> 
> The first ball to Watson would have flattened the batsman's grille. He dips beneath it with only a little discomfort, but for Wahab, ducking is tantamount to submission. He gets in Watson's face, claps him sarcastically. The next ball is 150kph, Watson dare not play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wahab Riaz smelled blood and did not stop © Getty Images
> 
> The next over is even more intense. Wahab is an inferno. The white thing is a meteor. Watson goes through series of evasive full-body spasms. His back and limbs are aping the shape of half the alphabet, but his mouth can form no words now. In the stands, 35,516 people all smell leather, voices hoarse, fidgeting, pumping fists from the edge of their seats. In the slips, Haris Sohail's face contorts at the climax of each delivery, sometimes with glee, other times with desperation. On occasion his eyes are filled with fear. Is he afraid for Watson?
> 
> Steven Smith, who is bending space-time to appear in a parallel universe from his partner, routinely takes a single early in the overs that follow and coolly observes the combat from the best vantage point in the world. Does he feel the heat pouring off Wahab? Is he enjoying the view?
> 
> 
> 
> All through the match, the cricket had not failed to be interesting. This spell is transcendental. Of the tens of thousands in the ground, there is only one protagonist, and one victim, but the cricket so good, all are drawn in. Wahab's anger is felt as keenly as Watson's timidity. So bent is Wahab on embarrassing Watson, he taunts him after every ball.
> 
> In one over, he does it so many times, it's as if Wahab rides a conveyor belt from the bowling crease into Watson's personal space. In the crowd, nothing of their exchange is heard, but its details are intimately understood. The Adelaide Oval playing surface covers acres of land. The stands themselves are vast and high. But in those moments, it's as if the whole stadium exists in the burning space between these two men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When I was batting Watson just came up to me and said, 'Are you holding a bat?' And that was going through my mind," Wahab later said. "I let him know that even he is having the bat, but he couldn't touch the ball. I know that nowadays, he's not good on the short ball. It was a plan of myself that we discussed in the team meeting."
> 
> Eventually, Watson is defeated. Having ducked, arched and hopped, he is eventually humiliated into playing a hook shot off the first ball of Wahab's fifth over. Australian crowds so often scream insults at foreign fielders lining up high catches, but in the seconds this top-edged ball hung in the air, the wind's rustling through the trees at the Cathedral End was heard in perfect silence. When Rahat spilt the simple chance, 35,000 yelped - more in relief than frustration. A sheepish Watson is avoiding gazes at the non-striker's end. A disbelieving Wahab is keeled over, mid pitch.
> 
> In the limp finish, an hour later, Australia cruise to the semi-final with six wickets in hand and 97 balls remaining. On the scoreboard, Wahab's figures read 9-0-54-2. Watson has 64 not out from 66. Few will remember in years to come, the ins and outs; that Pakistan had been bowled out for 213.
> 
> But few will forget the theatre, and the unbridled, oscillating emotion of this spell. Tattooed into their nerves will be the night a fast bowler filled a stadium with his fury; the half-hour their collective pulses raced in sync with a batsman's heart.
> Wahab v Watson, the fury and the folly | Cricket | ESPN Cricinfo



Incidents like this make this game interesting...... There are several such instances i remember...... One of Irfan pathans message to bret lee in Waca, and replied in the same coin by bret lee...... Famous Venktesh prasad and aamis sohail spat in bangalore......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................
*The cricket records that 2015 broke*

Individual records:






The number of consecutive centuries scored by Kumar Sangakkara in the World Cup; the most by any player








The number of deliveries AB de Villiers took to complete the fastest ever ODI half- century in the history of the game against West Indies at Johannesburg








The number of deliveries AB de Villiers took to complete the fastest century in the history of the game against West Indies at Johannesburg








The number of deliveries AB de Villiers took to complete the fastest score of 150 or more in the history of the game against West Indies in Sydney








The runs Bhuvneshwar Kumar conceded in his 10 overs in the final match of the five-match series against South Africa at the Wankhede Stadium in Mumbai, which is the second most expensive spell in ODI history


..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................






The number of deliveries Chris Gayle took to complete the fastest ever double-century in the history of the game against Zimbabwe at Canberra








Is the number of runs Chris Gayle scored against Zimbabwe in the World Cup on his way to the first-ever World Cup double-hundred








Martin Guptil scored 237 not out against West Indies in the quarter-final of the World Cup at Wellington, which is the second highest individual score by any batman in the ODI format. It is also the highest individual score in the World Cup.








The number of runs scored by Chris Gayle and Marlon Samuels for the second-wicket against Zimbabwe at Canberra, which is the highest ever partnership for any wicket in ODIs



*Team Records*






Was the number years it took Bangladesh to defeat Pakistan in any format of the game since their win in the 1999 World Cup. The Tigers went on to complete their first-ever whitewash over the Men in Green.

......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................







Was the margin of victory for Australia against Afghanistan in a World Cup group match at WACA; the second-biggest margin of defeat in terms of runs








Was the target England chased against New Zealand at Nottingham, which is the fifth highest run chase in ODIs








Was the amount of runs South Africa scored against West Indies at Johannesburg, which is the second highest score in ODIs








Was the aggregate amount of runs scored in a match between England and New Zealand, which was the third-highest aggregate score in an ODI match
...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

^^ Sad to see WI at the receiving end of most of the records in 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

*Mohammad Amir back in Pakistan limited-overs squads*






Fast bowler Mohammad Amir has been selected in Pakistan's ODI and T20s squads for the upcoming limited-overs tour of New Zealand. This is Amir's first national selection since serving out his ban for spot-fixing in the Lord's Test of 2010. His inclusion is subject to his visa coming through - given he has served time in jail for his role in the spot-fixing, obtaining a New Zealand visa might prove problematic - though the PCB is confident of not having issues on that front.

Azhar Ali, who had earlier attempted to quit his role as ODI captain to protest against Amir's return to the national radar, remains in charge of the one-day team. Mohammad Hafeez, who had joined Azhar in his protests, was selected in both squads.

Asad Shafiq returned for the one-dayers, after being dropped for the ODIs against England, Pakistan's previous assignment, which they lost 3-1 in the UAE in November. Legspinner Yasir Shah was the big name missing from the ODI squad, expectedly, given he is provisionally suspended after testing positive for a banned substance.

Fast bowler Umar Gul, who has missed out since the away limited-overs series against Bangladesh in April 2015, returned to the T20 squad. Middle-order batsman Saad Nasim also returned. Mohammad Irfan, Sohail Tanvir and Junaid Khan missed out in the shortest format, making way for Amir. Pakistan's previous T20 series was also against England, in the UAE, which they lost 3-0.

Haroon Rasheed, the PCB chief selector, said of Amir's selection: "Policy-making is the PCB's prerogative and after his clearance he was selected. We didn't have to axe any players [such as Irfan, Tanvir or Junaid] to force him in, but he imposed himself with his performance. In case Amir fails to get visa, we will name a replacement later.

"Irfan is in our plan and he is a proven talent but we wanted to try a different combination and hence dropped him. We wanted to try Umar Gul instead - we saw his domestic performance and understood that he is ready again, and now we want to see how good he can be at the top level."

According to Rasheed, Pakistan's biggest issue would be their fielding. "Both the squads are balanced but at the same time we will have to compete with a tougher opponent. New Zealand have excelled in every department of the game. Pakistan have to fight hard to give them a tough time. But we do have a good bowling armoury. The only reason I see we can lose is due to the fielding, which is a weak link. If we manage to pull ourselves up in the field, then I do not see any reason Pakistan will lose."

Pakistan named only two specialist openers - Ahmed Shehzad and Hafeez - but Rasheed said Sohaib Maqsood and Sarfraz Ahmed would be available to open if required. "Both Sohaib and Sarfraz are marked as an option for the opening slot and it's up to the team management to take a call if they want to use them in the top order." Maqsood's ability up the order was tested during the recent Pakistan A T20 series against England Lions, where he made 17, 40, 3, 38 and 40.

Pakistan play three T20s and three ODIs in New Zealand from January 15. The T20s will be played in Auckland, Hamilton and Wellington, before the ODIs kick off from January 25 in Wellington, Napier and Auckland.

Umar Farooq is ESPNcricinfo's Pakistan correspondent. @kalson


*Pakistan squads for NZ tour*
*ODIs:* Azhar Ali (capt), Ahmed Shehzad, Mohammad Hafeez, Shoaib Malik, Asad Shafiq, Babar Azam, Sohaib Maqsood, Zafar Gohar, Imad Wasim, Anwar Ali, Sarfraz Ahmed, Wahab Riaz, Rahat Ali, Mohammad Irfan, Mohammad Rizwan, Mohammad Amir

*T20s:* Shahid Afridi (capt), Ahmed Shehzad, Mohammad Hafeez, Sohaib Maqsood, Shoaib Malik, Umar Akmal, Iftikhar Ahmed, Imad Wasim, Anwar Ali, Aamer Yamin, Sarfraz Ahmed, Wahab Riaz, Umar Gul, Mohammad Rizwan, Saad Nasim, Mohammad Amir




*Happy new year hommies...*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................
*Aleem Dar’s story: The Gujranwala hero who once took on Wasim Akram*





“I promised my parents before leaving Gujranwala that I would become something big and I had to fulfill that promise.” — Reuters
_Aleem Dar became only the third member of the Elite Panel of ICC Umpires to reach the 100-Test mark when he took to the field to officiate in the second Test between South Africa and England on January 2, 2016 at Newlands. He joins the exclusive company of Steve Bucknor and Rudi Koertzen to have umpired in 100 or more Tests, to date._

Imagine the setting.

A tall, wiry Wasim Akram running into bowl at you on what is the biggest day of your fledgling cricket career.

Akram had a long, but very smooth run up unlike his latter years when he could create magic off a few yards.

Facing-off against him was batsman Aleem Dar.

The right-handed middle-order batsman survived the fast, bouncy test by Akram as both the teenagers were picked on the first day of trials for Lahore's Government Islamia College cricket team.

“Wasim Akram was the first one who got selected for bowling and I was the first batsman to be picked,” Dar says.

“I came to Lahore from Gujranwala got admission in Islamia College and played from there,” he adds.

Akram would be selected by the Pakistan team soon after and go onto become arguably the greatest left-arm fast bowler in history. Dar continued to put in the hard yards on the local circuit but soon realised he couldn't cut it at the top level.

“I really wanted to be a cricketer. I gave it my best shot,” says Dar.

“I played First-class a bit and also played at Grade II level. But, then I realised that it was tough for me to become an international cricketer.”

The setback separated Dar from his childhood dreams but he had promised his parents he would do something 'big' in life.

He vowed to become the best umpire in the world.

“I promised my parents before leaving Gujranwala that I would become something big and I had to fulfill that promise,” he says.

*Turning point: 2003 World Cup*
The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB), run by COO Majid Khan, President Khalid Mehmood at that time, initiated a program for First-class cricketers to become professional umpires.

“It was a good opportunity. Azhar Zaidi advised me to take it up, saying it was a good opportunity, and that I may get something out of it,” says Dar.

Since then Dar's never looked back and was lucky enough to get frequent opportunities to progress as an umpire.

He featured in his first international match just after a year's experience under his belt, during which he officiated First-class, Grade II and Under-19 matches.

“I started from my club, where Imran Nazir, Abdur Razzaq and other players were playing at the time,” says Dar.






Pakistani umpire Aleem Dar (C) approaches to the stumps after the Pool A 2015 Cricket World Cup match between Australia and England at the Melbourne Cricket Ground. — AFP


“I think I was extremely lucky to have been given the opportunity to officiate in an international match with only an year's experience.”

“Even if a Test cricketer comes to this field, he requires at least five to six years to complete the procedure and officiate in an international match,” he adds.

It did not take much time for Dar to become a World Cup umpire and he impressed the ICC on his very first tournament.

Aleem was flawless throughout the event and earned a place in the semi-final as the fourth umpire.

“The turning point of my umpiring career was the 2003 World Cup,” he says.

“ICC appreciated my performance and with only 12 matches worth of experience, I stayed there until the semi-final and was the fourth umpire in it.

“It was a huge achievement for me,” adds Dar.

Dar’s performances in the 2003 World Cup helped him achieve Test status and an England-Bangladesh fixture in October the same year became the first match he officiated.

Dar entered the ‘elite umpires’ category after that match and has maintained the honour since then.

The ICC conducts different tests to keep check on the umpires’ fitness for future assignments and that according to Dar, has pushed him to achieve extraordinary fitness and high levels of concentration.

“We still attend courses or you can say workshops twice a year conducted by the ICC. In those courses, we have our fitness tests, eye tests, hearing tests, which are quite tough,” he says.

The consecutive three-time ICC Umpire of the Year dedication has been key to his success.

“Every match is important for me. I officiate every match like it's my first one.”

*‘Aleem Dar from Pakistan’*
The 47-year-old says despite all the accolades, his proudest moment has been representing Pakistan.

“I can't explain the moment when I won the first award. For me, it felt like I had done something for my country.

“I had tears in my eyes, I never thought I would reach this level.”

Dar idolised West Indies umpire Steve Bucknor when he started his career and the Jhang-born official say anyone who wants to be successful needs an idol.

“I will say that not only this profession [umpiring], but, whatever profession you have, try to reach its peak, try to be the best in your respective field,” he says.

“Idolise someone, like when I started, I idolised Steve Bucknor. You need to have a role model for yourself.

“Watch cricket on television, try to give decision before the umpire whether it is LBW, some nick or anything else.

“No dream is too big for you.”

.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

2 matches(1in 2009, 1 in 2014), both won by Neitherlands LOL


----------



## CHD

*Amir granted New Zealand visa*
*




Mohammad Amir had served three months in jail for his role in the 2010 spot-fixing case © AFP


Fast bowler Mohammad Amir has been granted a visa by Immigration New Zealand (INZ) on Thursday and will travel with the Pakistan side for the limited-overs tour of New Zealand, which starts from January 15.

The PCB had earlier sought legal advice on whether Amir could get a visa as the bowler had served three months in jail for his role in the 2010 spot-fixing case and New Zealand has rules against granting visas to individuals with criminal convictions. Amir, who has been picked in the ODI and T20 squads for the tour, and will travel to New Zealand with the team on January 9.

"Immigration New Zealand can confirm that a visitor visa has been approved for Mohammad Amir to travel as part of the Pakistan Cricket Team set to tour New Zealand this month," Michael Carley, INZ area manager, told stuff.co.nz. "In making this decision, INZ considered factors including the support of the New Zealand and Pakistan Cricket Board and that Mr Amir had served his sentence for his previous actions."

New Zealand's immigration authority, on its website, states that, "People with criminal convictions or who have provided false or misleading information will not be granted a visa unless a character waiver is granted." It further specifies that, "In the case of character waivers, each application is considered on its individual merits and taking into account, for example, the seriousness of an offence, number of offences and how long ago the event/s occurred."

Carley said Amir's visa had been approved after taking into account the purpose of his visit to the country. "Taking into account all the circumstances and with full understanding of the purpose of his visit, a visa has been approved for Mr Amir," he said.

More to follow...

© ESPN Sports Media Ltd.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

*Mohammad Amir granted New Zealand visa*

Fast bowler Mohammad Amir has been granted a visa by Immigration New Zealand (INZ) on Thursday and will travel with the Pakistan side for the limited-overs tour of New Zealand, which starts from January 15. Amir, who has been picked in the ODI and T20 squads for the tour, will travel to New Zealand with the team on January 9.

The PCB had earlier sought legal advice on whether Amir could get a visa because the bowler had served three months in jail for his role in the 2010 spot-fixing case in England and New Zealand has rules against granting visas to individuals with criminal convictions.

"Immigration New Zealand can confirm that a visitor visa has been approved for Mohammad Amir to travel as part of the Pakistan Cricket Team set to tour New Zealand this month," Michael Carley, INZ area manager, told _stuff.co.nz_. "In making this decision, INZ considered factors including the support of the New Zealand and Pakistan Cricket Board and that Mr Amir had served his sentence for his previous actions."

New Zealand's immigration authority, on its website, states that, "People with criminal convictions or who have provided false or misleading information will not be granted a visa unless a character waiver is granted." It further specifies that, "In the case of character waivers, each application is considered on its individual merits and taking into account, for example, the seriousness of an offence, number of offences and how long ago the event/s occurred."

Carley said Amir's visa had been approved after taking into account the purpose of his visit to the country. "Taking into account all the circumstances and with full understanding of the purpose of his visit, a visa has been approved for Mr Amir," he said.

Amir's visa for England was rejected in 2014 and the PCB had feared that his case for New Zealand would be weak. It was also reported that the PCB were seeking legal advice from England and had roped in Amir's lawyer in case there was a need to present evidence again.

New Zealand captain Brendon McCullum had earlier backed Amir's inclusion in squad saying the pacer should be given a second chance and that he had no qualms playing against Amir, "He was a very young man at the time and he's gone through a sound rehabilitation program," McCullum had told AP. "If he gets out on the field against us, then you play against the man you're playing against, not a man who may have made some mistakes as a youngster."

NZC chief David White had also shown support for Amir's inclusion. "He was a very, very young man, a boy really. He showed remorse at the time, admitted to it," White said. "He's gone through all the rehabilitation and education as prescribed by the ICC. I'm personally comfortable with him coming to New Zealand and playing."

In November 2011, Amir - along with Salman Butt and Mohammad Asif - was sentenced in a London Court on charges conspiracy to accept corrupt payments and conspiracy to cheat at gambling after a plot was uncovered in a _News of the World_ sting operation to bowl deliberate no-balls in a Test against England in 2010.

Amir was given a six-month jail sentence and served half of it at the Portland Young Offenders Institution in Dorset. In January 2015, Amir was allowed to return to cricket ahead of schedule by the ICC. His five-year suspension period formally ended on September 1, 2015.

© ESPN Sports Media Ltd.

Mohammad Amir granted New Zealand visa | Cricket | ESPN Cricinfo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=963537707027613





@Winchester ,@Jazzbot , that swing, that pace, i am dying for this magic!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jazzbot

WAJsal said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=963537707027613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Winchester ,@Jazzbot , that swing, that pace, i am dying for this magic!




Amazing video, all eyes on his return to international cricket. Just few days more and we're gonna see him running towards batsmen with all the poise. Can't wait..


----------



## BDforever

Interesting IPL News

Tamim Iqbal, Mustafizur Rahman, Soumya Sarker & Taskin Ahmed has been selected for IPL auction, Which will be held on 9th February 2016. meanwhile Shakib Al Hasan remained in KKR


----------



## BDforever

lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

This NZ team is made of robots.. 

@WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

Jazzbot said:


> This NZ team is made of robots..
> 
> @WAJsal


These people are so tough to beat, not just cricketing wise, they are mentally very tough. They adapt very, change game plans; I knew this tour was going to be very tough. I have a feeling we will give them a tough time. They are a side to beat...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

WAJsal said:


> These people are so tough to beat, not just cricketing wise, they are mentally very tough. They adapt very, change game plans; I knew this tour was going to be very tough. I have a feeling we will give them a tough time. They are a side to beat...


We give kiwis run for money though


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

BDforever said:


> We give kiwis run for money though


Did i miss this? lol. Bangladesh needs to prove itself in Test and most importantly in big events...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

BDforever said:


> We give kiwis run for money though




Good luck doing that on their home grounds against their current team, when their top players are in top form.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Just watched some Highlights of Indian Syed Mustaq Ali Tournament matches.
I was specially watching Indian bowlers.
only 30% of fast bowling deliveries were 130km+ and only 6 deliveries passed 135km. Highest speed was 137.2 km, rest of them all are below 130km. One positive thing is some bowlers are good swing bowlers.


----------



## ninji191

.


----------



## JonAsad

ninji191 said:


> .


..


----------



## BDforever




----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................





..................


----------



## WAJsal

Extremly good bowling, boys he is coming back. If we give him some time to get back into rhythm, he'll be as good as ever. Unlucky to have to have not gotten much wickets. That swing! @Jazzbot ...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=973603459354371





http://www.espncricinfo.com/new-zealand-v-pakistan-2015-16/content/story/967481.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

WAJsal said:


> Extremly good bowling, boys he is coming back. If we give him some time to get back into rhythm, he'll be as good as ever. Unlucky to have to have not gotten much wickets. That swing! @Jazzbot ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=973603459354371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.espncricinfo.com/new-zealand-v-pakistan-2015-16/content/story/967481.html





Yea, he's been decent throughout NZ tour, but was tad unlucky on many occasions. Also most of the pitches were batting friendly, he'll do better on little more helpful pitches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

*End of the line for Ahmed Shehzad?*








As India’s Virat Kohli rises to the top of the International Cricket Council (ICC) T20 batting rankings, Ahmed Shehzad, who was dubbed as his ‘Pakistani version’ by many, continues his long run of poor form.

His last five outings making a terrible reading: 12, 13, 8, 9, 16, so much so that former captain and fast bowling great Wasim Akram said the batsman along with Sohaib Maqsood “have disappointed the nation a lot”.

In an apparent jibe at Shehzad’s advocates, Akram said the player “cannot be selected just on the basis of the talent” while deserving players on the domestic circuit sat on the bench.

Shehzad bears an uncanny resemblance to Kohli and even remodelled his game to look technically correct.

But that is where the comparisons should end. Kohli’s backed his swagger with solid numbers and averages 51 runs per ODI.

Back in 2009, when Shehzad made his international debut, he was one of the most highly-rated finds of Pakistan’s domestic circuit.

 

 

The right-hander made his first class debut in January 2007 and in March 2008 he was representing the Pakistan U-19s in the World Cup.

Thrashing opponent bowlers all around the ground was Shehzad’s forte as he piled runs against the likes of Australia and England in youth matches.

Consistent performances earned him an ODI cap in 2009 but in 71 ODIs, Shehzad averages just 33 runs per match and has bagged only six hundreds.

In the T20 format, despite being the only Pakistan batsman to have scored a century, the right-hander has struggled to emerge as a reliable player at the top of the Pakistan batting line.

Before the series against New Zealand, Shehzad was all-praise for the New Zealand brand of cricket. “They’re playing without any fear. There are no issues with their places. They're shuffling their players,” he said.

*The 24-year-old too was once a fearless batsman, before something went wrong between the ears. Former captain Aamir Sohail put it aptly.*

*“There is no pressure on Shehzad – or for that matter on Sohaib Maqsood as well. They both know that if they play a bad stroke or fall cheaply, they may be dropped for one game or series but they will be back again without making any effort to improve their skills or rectifying their problems. They know that they are indispensable and if that is the case, why would they work hard to fix their issues?” Sohail wrote in columns for Pakpassion.*





*Sohail then took it step further and turned the heat completely on the young batsman.*

*“If you analyse Ahmed Shehzad’s batting style, you see nothing in his game apart from a series of ugly cross-batted hoicks which can only get you so far.”*

But the real problem may lie in coaches attempting to transform Shehzad into a ‘proper’ batsman. Perhaps, he is just a ‘cross-batter slogger’ and he was pretty successful when he was doing just that as his some of his early international knocks show.

Time is, however, running out for the batsman and perhaps Pakistan too should decide what they want out of their ‘Kohli’. Pakistan fans should also make up their minds on who their ‘Kohli’ really is. Shehzad or Umar Akmal? Both have failed, unfortunately.

Despite their off-field camaraderie, T20 captain Shahid Afridi recently said Shehzad really needed to ‘prove his worth’.

As Pakistan prepare to name their World T20 squad, Afridi will be a brave captain to back the young star for a place in the lineup.

*Shehzad was a fearless batsman once*











@WAJsal @Color_Less_Sky @MaarKhoor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

Jazzbot said:


> *End of the line for Ahmed Shehzad?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As India’s Virat Kohli rises to the top of the International Cricket Council (ICC) T20 batting rankings, Ahmed Shehzad, who was dubbed as his ‘Pakistani version’ by many, continues his long run of poor form.
> 
> His last five outings making a terrible reading: 12, 13, 8, 9, 16, so much so that former captain and fast bowling great Wasim Akram said the batsman along with Sohaib Maqsood “have disappointed the nation a lot”.
> 
> In an apparent jibe at Shehzad’s advocates, Akram said the player “cannot be selected just on the basis of the talent” while deserving players on the domestic circuit sat on the bench.
> 
> Shehzad bears an uncanny resemblance to Kohli and even remodelled his game to look technically correct.
> 
> But that is where the comparisons should end. Kohli’s backed his swagger with solid numbers and averages 51 runs per ODI.
> 
> Back in 2009, when Shehzad made his international debut, he was one of the most highly-rated finds of Pakistan’s domestic circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right-hander made his first class debut in January 2007 and in March 2008 he was representing the Pakistan U-19s in the World Cup.
> 
> Thrashing opponent bowlers all around the ground was Shehzad’s forte as he piled runs against the likes of Australia and England in youth matches.
> 
> Consistent performances earned him an ODI cap in 2009 but in 71 ODIs, Shehzad averages just 33 runs per match and has bagged only six hundreds.
> 
> In the T20 format, despite being the only Pakistan batsman to have scored a century, the right-hander has struggled to emerge as a reliable player at the top of the Pakistan batting line.
> 
> Before the series against New Zealand, Shehzad was all-praise for the New Zealand brand of cricket. “They’re playing without any fear. There are no issues with their places. They're shuffling their players,” he said.
> 
> The 24-year-old too was once a fearless batsman, before something went wrong between the ears. Former captain Aamir Sohail put it aptly.
> 
> “There is no pressure on Shehzad – or for that matter on Sohaib Maqsood as well. They both know that if they play a bad stroke or fall cheaply, they may be dropped for one game or series but they will be back again without making any effort to improve their skills or rectifying their problems. They know that they are indispensable and if that is the case, why would they work hard to fix their issues?” Sohail wrote in columns for Pakpassion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sohail then took it step further and turned the heat completely on the young batsman.
> 
> “If you analyse Ahmed Shehzad’s batting style, you see nothing in his game apart from a series of ugly cross-batted hoicks which can only get you so far.”
> 
> But the real problem may lie in coaches attempting to transform Shehzad into a ‘proper’ batsman. Perhaps, he is just a ‘cross-batter slogger’ and he was pretty successful when he was doing just that as his some of his early international knocks show.
> 
> Time is, however, running out for the batsman and perhaps Pakistan too should decide what they want out of their ‘Kohli’. Pakistan fans should also make up their minds on who their ‘Kohli’ really is. Shehzad or Umar Akmal? Both have failed, unfortunately.
> 
> Despite their off-field camaraderie, T20 captain Shahid Afridi recently said Shehzad really needed to ‘prove his worth’.
> 
> As Pakistan prepare to name their World T20 squad, Afridi will be a brave captain to back the young star for a place in the lineup.
> 
> *Shehzad was a fearless batsman once*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WAJsal @Color_Less_Sky @MaarKhoor


Once they get famous and rich they lost the interest in game but Indians are as keen to their passion as the first day the debut. The person in focus the cheap duplicate copy have more interest in making cricketers Muslims rather then playing his own game. Jesy hukmaran wesi awaap wesy hi khiladi.


----------



## Jazzbot

MaarKhoor said:


> Once they get famous and rich they lost the interest in game but Indians are as keen to their passion as the first day the debut. The person in focus the cheap duplicate copy have more interest in making cricketers Muslims rather then playing his own game. Jesy hukmaran wesi awaap wesy hi khiladi.





I've been saying this a lot, the problem with Ahmed Shahzad is the Misbah's captaincy. You try to force an attacking player into doing tuk tuk, you end up ruining him. Ahmed Shahzad was a very attacking player in start, but under Misbah he soon started blocking every ball. In the end, you have got today's Ahmad Shahzad. Who can't hit the ball properly, and can't rotate the strike either. 

Also another problem with him is that whenever he tries to score quick runs, he goes aerial and finds a fielder most of the time. Unlike Kohli who keeps piling runs without taking much risk. Shahzad lacks timing the ball, so he finds it hard to put the ball in the gaps. Hence he has to go try aerial shots, but there too placement is a big issue. Recently against NZ, there was only one fielder on leg side boundary, Shahzad went over the in field and bullseye. He found the lone boundary fielder with 100% precision.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Jazzbot said:


> I've been saying this a lot, the problem with Ahmed Shahzad is the Misbah's captaincy. You try to force an attacking player into doing tuk tuk, you end up ruining him. Ahmed Shahzad was a very attacking player in start, but under Misbah he soon started blocking every ball. In the end, you have got today's Ahmad Shahzad. Who can't hit the ball properly, and can't rotate the strike either.
> 
> Also another problem with him is that whenever he tries to score quick runs, he goes aerial and finds a fielder most of the time. Unlike Kohli who keeps piling runs without taking much risk. Shahzad lacks timing the ball, so he finds it hard to put the ball in the gaps. Hence he has to go try aerial shots, but there too placement is a big issue. Recently against NZ, there was only one fielder on leg side boundary, Shahzad went over the in field and bullseye. He found the lone boundary fielder with 100% precision.


Never tries to change natural game of the player just advise that about shots and tries to build his character, in case of Ahmed Shehzad he end up being duplicate cheap copy of Kohli instead his early game is quite comparable even some shots were better then him.

I give you example of Imran Khan when he comes to know many players in the team can't speak English and feel hesitate to receive awards, he arrange tutor to teach players basic skill so that their confidence build and they feel comfortable in ground and outside but sorry no good Captain available after Imran, The most damage done by Inzimam who makes many players with the help of Saed jamati and our team looks like 7 rooza dars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Jazzbot said:


> But the real problem may lie in coaches attempting to transform Shehzad into a ‘proper’ batsman.




I believe this is the main cause of destroying natural talent and rendering new players confused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Can't find India Australia threads on here nor the India Australia posts on this thread.


----------



## WAJsal

Jazzbot said:


> *End of the line for Ahmed Shehzad?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As India’s Virat Kohli rises to the top of the International Cricket Council (ICC) T20 batting rankings, Ahmed Shehzad, who was dubbed as his ‘Pakistani version’ by many, continues his long run of poor form.
> 
> His last five outings making a terrible reading: 12, 13, 8, 9, 16, so much so that former captain and fast bowling great Wasim Akram said the batsman along with Sohaib Maqsood “have disappointed the nation a lot”.
> 
> In an apparent jibe at Shehzad’s advocates, Akram said the player “cannot be selected just on the basis of the talent” while deserving players on the domestic circuit sat on the bench.
> 
> Shehzad bears an uncanny resemblance to Kohli and even remodelled his game to look technically correct.
> 
> But that is where the comparisons should end. Kohli’s backed his swagger with solid numbers and averages 51 runs per ODI.
> 
> Back in 2009, when Shehzad made his international debut, he was one of the most highly-rated finds of Pakistan’s domestic circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The right-hander made his first class debut in January 2007 and in March 2008 he was representing the Pakistan U-19s in the World Cup.
> 
> Thrashing opponent bowlers all around the ground was Shehzad’s forte as he piled runs against the likes of Australia and England in youth matches.
> 
> Consistent performances earned him an ODI cap in 2009 but in 71 ODIs, Shehzad averages just 33 runs per match and has bagged only six hundreds.
> 
> In the T20 format, despite being the only Pakistan batsman to have scored a century, the right-hander has struggled to emerge as a reliable player at the top of the Pakistan batting line.
> 
> Before the series against New Zealand, Shehzad was all-praise for the New Zealand brand of cricket. “They’re playing without any fear. There are no issues with their places. They're shuffling their players,” he said.
> 
> *The 24-year-old too was once a fearless batsman, before something went wrong between the ears. Former captain Aamir Sohail put it aptly.*
> 
> *“There is no pressure on Shehzad – or for that matter on Sohaib Maqsood as well. They both know that if they play a bad stroke or fall cheaply, they may be dropped for one game or series but they will be back again without making any effort to improve their skills or rectifying their problems. They know that they are indispensable and if that is the case, why would they work hard to fix their issues?” Sohail wrote in columns for Pakpassion.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sohail then took it step further and turned the heat completely on the young batsman.*
> 
> *“If you analyse Ahmed Shehzad’s batting style, you see nothing in his game apart from a series of ugly cross-batted hoicks which can only get you so far.”*
> 
> But the real problem may lie in coaches attempting to transform Shehzad into a ‘proper’ batsman. Perhaps, he is just a ‘cross-batter slogger’ and he was pretty successful when he was doing just that as his some of his early international knocks show.
> 
> Time is, however, running out for the batsman and perhaps Pakistan too should decide what they want out of their ‘Kohli’. Pakistan fans should also make up their minds on who their ‘Kohli’ really is. Shehzad or Umar Akmal? Both have failed, unfortunately.
> 
> Despite their off-field camaraderie, T20 captain Shahid Afridi recently said Shehzad really needed to ‘prove his worth’.
> 
> As Pakistan prepare to name their World T20 squad, Afridi will be a brave captain to back the young star for a place in the lineup.
> 
> *Shehzad was a fearless batsman once*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WAJsal @Color_Less_Sky @MaarKhoor


Disagree with the title, i was hearing Rashid Latif on Game on hai. Shehzad has the potential to serve Pakistan, he has got all the skills. He needs to psychologically trained. His number 1 problem is copying Virat Kohl, trying to be like him. Rashid Latif made a great analysis about him. He can serve Pakistan for a good time. Hope he recovers in PSL, for now he shouldn't be in the team. 


Jazzbot said:


> I've been saying this a lot, the problem with Ahmed Shahzad is the Misbah's captaincy. You try to force an attacking player into doing tuk tuk, you end up ruining him. Ahmed Shahzad was a very attacking player in start, but under Misbah he soon started blocking every ball. In the end, you have got today's Ahmad Shahzad. Who can't hit the ball properly, and can't rotate the strike either.
> 
> Also another problem with him is that whenever he tries to score quick runs, he goes aerial and finds a fielder most of the time. Unlike Kohli who keeps piling runs without taking much risk. Shahzad lacks timing the ball, so he finds it hard to put the ball in the gaps. Hence he has to go try aerial shots, but there too placement is a big issue. Recently against NZ, there was only one fielder on leg side boundary, Shahzad went over the in field and bullseye. He found the lone boundary fielder with 100% precision.


I would blame the coach too. Misbah is hardly to be blamed in my opinion. Shehzad should have been taught to adapt to international Cricket and the demand of the team.



WAR-rior said:


> Can't find India Australia threads on here nor the India Australia posts on this thread.


Good series. Virat Kohli is a beast, averages 50 in T20 . India are in desperate need of good bowlers, Ashwin needs the support of Fast bowlers. Shami can play that role, he was injured, unfortunately.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

WAJsal said:


> Disagree with the title, i was hearing Rashid Latif on Game on hai. Shehzad has the potential to serve Pakistan, he has got all the skills. He needs to psychologically trained. His number 1 problem is copying Virat Kohl, trying to be like him. Rashid Latif made a great analysis about him. He can serve Pakistan for a good time. Hope he recovers in PSL, for now he shouldn't be in the team.
> 
> I would blame the coach too. Misbah is hardly to be blamed in my opinion. Shehzad should have been taught to adapt to international Cricket and the demand of the team.
> 
> 
> Good series. Virat Kohli is a beast, averages 50 in T20 . India are in desperate need of good bowlers, Ashwin needs the support of Fast bowlers. Shami can play that role, he was injured, unfortunately.


Indias next gen speedsters are some real talent. Refer the current U19 team. Though in Bangladesh the max wicket takers are the Indian seamers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

@Ammara Chaudhry @EAK @Ray_of_Hope @DesertFox97

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EAK

Zibago said:


> @Ammara Chaudhry @EAK @Ray_of_Hope @DesertFox97



LOLzzz.. yess very true .. The Famous Indian Banndrrii..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Zibago said:


> @Ammara Chaudhry @EAK @Ray_of_Hope @DesertFox97



That last one. HAHAHA. Recalling all those memes of this picture.


----------



## The Sandman

Zibago said:


> @Ammara Chaudhry @EAK @Ray_of_Hope @DesertFox97


Kyun dara rha akhr pic dikha ke bhai


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

Zibago said:


>


Is bandar ko to ham ny famous hi kr diya hy....LOL


----------



## WAJsal

Kohli praises ‘amazing’ Amir spell - Sport - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Kohli praises ‘amazing’ Amir spell - Sport - DAWN.COM


The other thread is closed, so taking the observation you made about Aamir. Well most Asian batsmen are not very confident against swing and when you can get to do that at 90+ miles per hour pace on good lines, well good luck to batsman.
I recall Wasim's interview (during last IPL i guess) and he mentioned that these days bowlers tend to reduce pace in order to be effective (read lower economy rates) but given rules these days, it means half a surrender. Similar observation was once made by Tony Grieg when he sited example of West Indian Pace battery of Holding, Garner, Marshal et al, those guys never sacrificed pace.
One striking thing about Aamir's spell yesterday was that he didn't bowl short stuff, instead used swing available. For comparison earlier when India was playing Australia, Shaun tait bowled at similar speeds (90-95 mph) but on truer surface, same Indian batting lineup whacked him all around. 
At this moment, Aamir is bowling like a dream, i hope for connoisseurs sake, he keeps fit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


>


Kohli already has a lot of fans here, made more i guess. Amir needs a series or two(needs Test Cricket) to perfect his swing and accuracy. I feel he has the potential of clocking 155 Kph, if a bowler can bowl at 150 consistently and swing it. He becomes a real asset. Look at Starc for example, how good is he?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nair

WAJsal said:


> i already has a lot of fans here, made more i guess. Amir needs a series or two(needs Test Cricket) to perfect his swing and accuracy. I feel he has the potential of clocking 155 Kph, if a bowler can bowl at 150 consistently and swing it. He becomes a real asset. Look at Starc for example, how good is he?



I watched his bowling, and believe me it was one of those spells which i would remember for a long time......But you know what, unknowingly everyone is putting pressure on this lad, and he will be under pressure to repeat this in the next game, and we all know how we south Asians treat our cricketers.... The distance from hero to zero is "a Ball" .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

nair said:


> I watched his bowling, and believe me it was one of those spells which i would remember for a long time......But you know what, unknowingly everyone is putting pressure on this lad, and he will be under pressure to repeat this in the next game, and we all know how we south Asians treat our cricketers.... The distance from hero to zero is "a Ball" .....


He has always had a fan following that has supported him. He has actually earned the support back, did that in New Zealand, bowled beautifully. But i totally agree with you, there will be days where he will be taken to the cleaners. Over expectations lead to disappointment; this guy has a tendency not to disappoint. Hope he does well. First bowl to Rohit was absolutely unplayable.


----------



## nair

WAJsal said:


> Over expectations lead to disappointment; this guy has a tendency not to disappoint



I hope so.... He has the talent, Consistency is one thing which we need to look, But bowing this well after a ban is commendable....



WAJsal said:


> First bowl to Rohit was absolutely unplayable.



His first over was almost unplayable..... But i think next game it would be totally different rohit infront of him, Rohit did not have the time to react or adjust, and i get a feel that Indians were not expecting this...... It will be interesting to see the finals if at all both qualify....


----------



## WAJsal

nair said:


> His first over was almost unplayable..... But i think next game it would be totally different rohit infront of him, Rohit did not have the time to react or adjust, and i get a feel that Indians were not expecting this...... It will be interesting to see the finals if at all both qualify....


Pitches should be adjusted, balance them. Final should be good, we need the batting to fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Pitches should be adjusted, balance them. Final should be good, we need the batting to fire.


Nice point, these days people flock stadiums to see batsman power hitting daylights out of bowlers and that is quite unfair. I mean you have a green pitch offering seam movement or a bouncy track and people already start complaining. This is not how a competitive sports should be played. Bowlers are part of game after all!
& important thing here is that a batsman would rather enjoy scoring 40-50 runs in such testing conditions rather than scoring a big hundred on flat track. In my memory most exciting encounters have been the low scoring ones and most memorable innings, even if in losing cause have come on trying conditions like Sachin's 137 in a loosing cause in 1999 test against Pakistan in Chennai on a rank turner against Saqlain and Mustaq Ahmed (argubly the best spinners of that time). Kohli's inning must rank pretty close to that.
As for final i'm sure, we will get to see a bald pitch and a high scoing encounter surely between whoever makes it to summit clash.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> In my memory most exciting encounters have been the low scoring ones and most memorable innings, even if in losing cause have come on trying conditions like Sachin's 137 in a loosing cause in 1999 test against Pakistan in Chennai on a rank turner against Saqlain and Mustaq Ahmed (argubly the best spinners of that time).


I remember Saqlain in an interview talking about that test and how tough it was, talked about how tough it was to get Sachin out and how he lined him up. Saqlain was a bowler who is in a class of his own, guy invented the Doosra on his rooftop, sensational. These days we have Ajay Jadeja with Saqlain and Rashid Latif on PTV, great show. One of the best really.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

Zibago said:


>



Frankly i loathe this new idea of putting a good looking dame in cricket shows. You don't need glamor to sell cricket


----------



## WAJsal

@anant_s ,100% correct, lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> @anant_s ,100% correct, lol...


Well he has been a joy to watch.
Hope to see him during World T20 shortly in India!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................





..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Exciting match between Aus and SA

http://cricketaustralia-a.akamaihd.....mp4?pubId=807051129001&videoId=4788885346001


----------



## Jazzbot



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## untitled

Jazzbot said:


>


Right arm watah fast


----------



## WAJsal

I like this image a lot, speaks for itself. The effort he gave that day is exemplary....
@anant_s ,@Jazzbot ,@Kambojaric ,@Areesh ....

"So much pain. So much hurt. Time to heal the wounds of the past."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAJsal

@anant_s , i literally thought Australia was going to win it. Watched the New Zealand innings, Big Mac started very well. Gee Starc bowled a magnificent unforgettable spell. Williamson is a champ to win it from that situation. Those yorkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

WAJsal said:


> I like this image a lot, speaks for itself. The effort he gave that day is exemplary....
> 
> "So much pain. So much hurt. Time to heal the wounds of the past."



True. The aggression from the bowlers is there. We just need our batsmen to put up a half decent score and then the game is on. Look at that game versus India in the Asia Cup. A team that scores 83 in T20 has more or less lost especially if it is facing the current Indian batting lineup, but our bowlers managed to make the game exciting nevertheless. I have few hopes from our boys in this world cup, but wouldn't be surprised if they put up a good performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> @anant_s , i literally thought Australia was going to win it. Watched the New Zealand innings, Big Mac started very well. Gee Starc bowled a magnificent unforgettable spell. Williamson is a champ to win it from that situation. Those yorkers.


The match you mention was really Australia's to win and they did.
Starc owing to his height, speed and swing he generates is unplayable (i mean really unplayable) at times and he now has a big responsibility after johnson retiring. As for other bowlers from Australia at the moment, i don't know if they are genuine match winners outside Australia especially here in sub-continent, where pitches don't help.
A word about New Zealand grounds. Being smallish in nature, they often produce results that look surreal especially for teams chasing.
Two of my favorite inning by Asian Batsman both against NZ in NZ are
Sachin's blistering 84 (off 49 balls) in Auckland, when he opened for first time





& of course this match winning knock (need to write when and where ) by Inzi bhai.




I was a class 7 student back then and heard this match on radio couldn't believe what commentary was saying. i'm sure fans in Pakistan, who had good luck of watching that match, still might be having fond memories of that innings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> The match you mention was really Australia's to win and they did.
> Starc owing to his height, speed and swing he generates is unplayable (i mean really unplayable) at times and he now has a big responsibility after johnson retiring. As for other bowlers from Australia at the moment, i don't know if they are genuine match winners outside Australia especially here in sub-continent, where pitches don't help.
> A word about New Zealand grounds. Being smallish in nature, they often produce results that look surreal especially for teams chasing.
> Two of my favorite inning by Asian Batsman both against NZ in NZ are
> Sachin's blistering 84 (off 49 balls) in Auckland, when he opened for first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & of course this match winning knock (need to write when and where ) by Inzi bhai.
> View attachment 298785
> 
> I was a class 7 student back then and heard this match on radio couldn't believe what commentary was saying. i'm sure fans in Pakistan, who had good luck of watching that match, still might be having fond memories of that innings.


Legends were made in the 1992 World cup. Spell by Wasim Akram, leadership of Imran, backed by Javed. It was a team of champions. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Spell by Wasim Akram


92 was special in many regards. Jonty's runout of Inzi, Greatbatch's power hitting, marked improvement in fielding standards and of course some amazing spell of fast bowling by Imran, Aquib and Imran himself. Back here in India, i remember kids of our group started diving around in matches (albeit with some really sorry results and injuries).
What a time it was really!


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> What a time it was really!


I am quite jealous now, seems like i have missed the golden years of Cricket. Truly started following Cricket in 2009 World Cup, watched the Semis and Finals and went down the Jinnah Avenue after the finals with my Father and Brother, the road was packed filled with people celebrating. That final is a night and a game i can't forget.


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> golden years of Cricket.


Every generation has its share of memories and this coke ad (aired way back in 96 during WC), probably describes best what cricket meant to a lot of kids back then in our part of world. Lack of equipment, grounds, even scolding from parents for devoting too much of time on game.. nothing could come between love of game and joy it brought.
The joy it still brings.
Here's to cricket lovers across the globe...





@nair @Levina @Atanz @PARIKRAMA @GURU DUTT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

WAJsal said:


> I like this image a lot, speaks for itself. The effort he gave that day is exemplary....
> @anant_s ,@Jazzbot ,@Kambojaric ,@Areesh ....
> 
> "So much pain. So much hurt. Time to heal the wounds of the past."



A brilliant spell it was. He made the rest of the boys to play with confidence, even if you're losing the game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

I found it to be quite great of Kohli, the way he has shown support for Amir is commendable. It's good to see such a behavior from Kohli, he has just earned more respect here in Pakistan. It's not just gifting a bat, it's a great gesture. I find his support for Amir to be very good. Seems like Kohli is a fan of Amir. It can be a good rivalry in making, certainly not like the one between Akhtar and Tendulkar, but 2.0 version of that. We wont see the best of battles unless these two play in test Cricket. Kohli vs Amir in UAE, Amir with a new red cherry-epic.
@anant_s , hope we see a good game. Pitch is too good, should be a high scoring game. Bowling first will be the preference.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


>


Sorry for seeing your post so late, was glued through the English chase. What a match we had at Mumbai today.
Yes the pitch at Eden is pretty batting friendly and slightly shorter boundaries should make for another run fest.
& as for the picture above, all i can say is in spite of all negative vibes coming from media, some crazy people across border each side, without an iota of doubt, future of cricket is in safe hands.
May we get to see many more epic encounters between teams, with sportsmanship spirit kept above all else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> Sorry for seeing your post so late, was glued through the English chase. What a match we had at Mumbai today.
> Yes the pitch at Eden is pretty batting friendly and slightly shorter boundaries should make for another run fest.
> & as for the picture above, all i can say is in spite of all negative vibes coming from media, some crazy people across border each side, without an iota of doubt, future of cricket is in safe hands.
> May we get to see many more epic encounters between teams, with sportsmanship spirit kept above all else.


The chase was epic. The start did it for the English, you knew they were in it with that start. Root is a beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Stakes crank up as India, Pakistan face off*






Who will be smiling after the game tomorrow? © Getty


The uncertainty is over, the security is in place and the focus is squarely on the cricket to follow. The dust has truly settled as India and Pakistan gear up to take on each other in yet another high-stakes World Cup clash at the Eden Gardens on Saturday (March 19). The stakes this time, however, will be a lot higher than expected.

The contrasting starts to their respective World T20 campaigns is bound to have a major repercussion when the two take on each other. For India, beyond the bragging rights in such big tournaments, a win will be key to keep their campaign alive. A heavy defeat in the low-scorer against New Zealand gave them a Net Run Rate (NRR) of -2.350. If by the end of the Super 10 stage, three teams in the group are tied on points, NRR will have a say in the fate of these sides.

For Pakistan, a win would snap their unending misery against their rivals in World Cups but the bigger picture will be the fact that they would've secured two wins against the two Asian sides of their group and will proceed with an added advantage when they face New Zealand and Australia, both in Mohali.

Form-wise, Shahid Afridi's men will need to carry a deep sense of self-belief that they are finally primed to break the elusive duck against their nemesis. India, on the other hand, have a lot to ponder over. While Ravichandran Ashwin preferred to brush aside the defeat to New Zealand as a bad day in office, India desperately need to recoup their A game that helped them become Asia Cup champions less than a month ago. Even in that tournament, the Indian batters, barring Virat Kohli, struggled to cope with the excessive pace of Mohammad Amir. Even on a slow burner at Eden, Amir, as evidenced in his performance against Afghanistan, could crank up the pace.

*When:* India vs Pakistan, 19 March, Group B - 7:00 PM IST

*Where:* Eden Gardens, Kolkata

*What to expect:* Kolkata is expected to be very warm, humid and partly cloudy on Saturday, with a minimum temperature of 26 degree Celsius. The wicket was a little on the slower side in the night game between Sri Lanka and Afghanistan but suited the batsmen a lot more. The wickets also aren't too generous towards spinners, like the Nagpur wicket, narrowing the tussle down to pure skill in the spin departments on either side.

*Team News:*

*India*

While pressure is a given in such encounters, Ashwin carried a sense of nonchalance into the pre-match press conference, stressing on the fact that the players are now used to such high-octane games. In practice, the most notable sight was of Mohammed Shami steaming in and beating Virat Kohli's bat with pace on several occasions. Shami was one of the best bowlers at the 2015 World Cup but has since spent more time on the doctor's table than at the pitch. An injury setback, a surgery and months of layoff later, the 26-year-old seems to be back to his original self. It will be interesting to see if Dhoni is tempted to draft Shami in for the marquee clash.

*Pakistan*

Barring any late, freak injuries or illnesses, Pakistan are unlikely to tamper with a winning combination. Ahmed Shehzad's excellent start to the tournament has given the team management a reason to revel in their decision to make a last-minute change to the squad. Mohammad Hafeez and Shoaib Malik have also been in the runs in the two games (including warm-up against Sri Lanka), with Umar Akmal yet to get a real shot at taking his Asia Cup T20 form forward. Among the bowlers, Imad Wasim's role could be crucial, given India's recent struggle against spin.

*The Who's Who in attendance:* An India-Pakistan encounter is never short of being a carnival. On Saturday, Eden Gardens will be graced by the presence of some of the best cricketers of yesteryears from either side of the border. Four World Cup winners - Imran Khan, Sachin Tendulkar, Sunil Gavaskar and Virender Sehwag - will add to the sheen of the highly-anticipated contest. Amitabh Bachchan, one of the biggest Bollywood actors in India, and Shafqat Amanat Ali Khan, a Pakistani classical singer, will render their voices for the two national anthems.

*What they said:*

"History change bhi hoti hai. We are confident. Probably this time, we are extra confident, because they (India) can go out of the tournament also. That's a plus for us. They will be under pressure." - Waqar Younis

"I think, if ever there is an international team that can put it (big loss) behind and go forward, then it's us. And it's not the first time it has happened to us. We have done it in the past." - Ravichandran Ashwin

*Did you know*

- India and Pakistan have met each other 10 times in World Cups across formats with India winning nine and one ending in a tie.

- Pakistan have won all their four limited-overs games (all four ODIs) against India at Kolkata.

- In the five World Cups across formats since Jan 2011, India have not lost more than one game in a series.

- Virat Kohli (199 runs) has scored the most for India against Pakistan in T20Is and Hafeez (151 runs) has the reverse tally.

- India lost their only T20I they played in Kolkata by six wickets against England in 2011.

- Shahid Afridi will be playing his 83rd and probably his last international match against India. Only Sachin Tendulkar (87) has featured more often in India-Pakistan encounters.

*Squads:*

*India:* Shikhar Dhawan, Rohit Sharma, Virat Kohli, Ajinkya Rahane, MS Dhoni, Yuvraj Singh, Suresh Raina, Ravindra Jadeja, Ravichandran Ashwin, Pawan Negi, Mohammed Shami, Ashish Nehra, Jasprit Bumrah, Harbhajan Singh, Hardik Pandya

*Pakistan:* Anwar Ali, Wahab Riaz, Shoaib Malik, Mohammad Irfan, Mohammad Amir, Imad Wasim, Shahid Afridi, Mohammad Hafeez, Mohammad Nawaz, Sarfraz Ahmed, Umar Akmal, Mohammad Sami, Sharjeel Khan, Khalid Latif, Ahmed Shehzad



© Cricbuzz

*Not Good News Weather Wise in Pak-India Match in Kolkata*






@WAJsal @Tipu7 @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

@OverLoad weather may play major role indeed though eyes set on Amir in large. Hope the batting line be promising as was in last game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*Sheikh Rasheed in Kolkatta*
*




*
*



*
*He may be the only Political leader from Pakistan to support our team In India.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

OverLoad said:


> *Sheikh Rasheed in Kolkatta*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Enjoying misti Doi!
Kolkata is great place for those with sweet tooth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

anant_s said:


> Enjoying misti Doi!
> Kolkata is great place for those with sweet tooth


What exactly this dish ?

*Pakistan Dunya Ki Sub Sy Ziada Unpredictable Team Hy Jis Din Inka Din Hota Hy Kisi Ko Nahi Dekhty: Gautam Gambir*
*



*
*Arshi Khan Exclusive Message For shahid afridi & Wishes For Afridi todays match against india*






@Zibago @django @Jonah Arthur @Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

OverLoad said:


> What exactly this dish ?


misti= Sweet
Doi= Curd or yogurt
its usually made from cows milk and jaggery from date tree and slightly brownish tinge. it is set in earthen cups and as a result is very thick.
Amazingly refreshing delicacy. you can see the same on left side of table where gentlemen are dining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

OverLoad said:


> *Sheikh Rasheed in Kolkatta*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *He may be the only Political leader from Pakistan to support our team In India.*


He is not a fake, this guy is a genuine. Plus, he is not all fancy and etc,etc...


@anant_s , if it's rained the surface should do something for the Pacers bowling first, am i right? Should nonetheless be a good batting surface.


----------



## Maarkhoor

WAJsal said:


> He is not a fake, this guy is a genuine. Plus, he is not all fancy and etc,etc...
> 
> 
> @anant_s , if it's rained the surface should do something for the Pacers bowling first, am i right? Should nonetheless be a good batting surface.


If rain...a blessing and a mess ball will wet all the time..grip is very important for swing but wet ball makes it harder..I pray only humidity in the air will give extra edge for swing.


----------



## The Eagle

OverLoad said:


> What exactly this dish ?
> 
> *Pakistan Dunya Ki Sub Sy Ziada Unpredictable Team Hy Jis Din Inka Din Hota Hy Kisi Ko Nahi Dekhty: Gautam Gambir*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *Arshi Khan Exclusive Message For shahid afridi & Wishes For Afridi todays match against india*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zibago @django @Jonah Arthur @Windjammer



Tela Loom Numbal Kia ha....?..............lolz


----------



## WAJsal

OverLoad said:


> If rain...a blessing and a mess ball will wet all the time..grip is very important for swing but wet ball makes it harder..I pray only humidity in the air will give extra edge for swing.


Drainage takes care of the water in the outfield, a lot of time for the ground staff, ball getting wet should be a problem. Since it has rained there shouldn't be any dew. Any team bowling first will have an edge. I am a fan of Test Cricket, should be playing test too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

First batting in such case. IMO... @WAJsal @OverLoad


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> He is not a fake, this guy is a genuine. Plus, he is not all fancy and etc,etc...
> 
> 
> @anant_s , if it's rained the surface should do something for the Pacers bowling first, am i right? Should nonetheless be a good batting surface.


Surface should liven up and make outfield a bit slower. last match too, pitch was slightly on slower side and hence should suit both sides. i think fielding will make difference today.
@OverLoad 




this is what i was talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor

The Eagle said:


> First batting in such case. IMO... @WAJsal @OverLoad


I think first bowling is best to take advantage of wet pitch and humidity.



anant_s said:


> Surface should liven up and make outfield a bit slower. last match too, pitch was slightly on slower side and hence should suit both sides. i think fielding will make difference today.
> @OverLoad
> View attachment 299598
> 
> this is what i was talking about.


Would like to try, looking quite delicious. We have many common things and some brought to Pakistan by migrants...the taste of their land but this Sweet Dish i think not available in Pakistan.

@anant_s 
I think the reason that dish not reach Pakistan because there was no migration from Kolkata or Bengal to west Pakistan. So we are missing many delicacies from that part.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> Surface should liven up and make outfield a bit slower. last match too, pitch was slightly on slower side and hence should suit both sides. i think fielding will make difference today.


What should be the preference? chasing? 


The Eagle said:


> First batting in such case. IMO... @WAJsal @OverLoad


Pitch has some life, i think bowling first will be an advantage. Let's wait for anant's reply. 

Sheik Rasheed is a big foodie, plus he likes to be among the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

*A new low from across the border in order to upset Pakistani Skipper just before the match.*
*VIDEO: Model and actress Arshi Khan claims she's pregnant with Pakistan skipper Shahid Afridi's baby!*
*Few months back, she had grabbed headlines after she claimed to have shared a physically intimate relationship with the cricketer. *
*



*New Delhi: In another revelation, model and actressArshi Khan has now claimed that she ispregnant with Pakistan cricket team skipper Shahid Afridi's child.
Few months back, she had grabbed headlines after she claimed to have shared a physically intimate relationship with the cricketer. 
She has now gone on to validate her relationship with Afridi,

Arshi has put up a video where she claims that she is now pregnant with Afridi's child. Arshi spoke to Dainik Bhaskar and gave this video interview.
Meanwhile, in an exclusive interview to IndiaNewsNetwork.IN, Arshi Khan made a bold and shocking statement.

She said that, “Afridi gets 100 on 100 on my scale as a lover, friend and complete gentleman.” She also went on to add that “Shahid Afridi is a very good lover in bed.”
Now one can imagine up to what extent this lady has gone on to reveal personal expereince. Whether it's true or not only the people involved in this story can say.



Earlier, in a sensational revelation, model and actress Arshi Khan had claimed that she has had sex with Pakistani cricketer Shahid Afridi. 
Arshi took to the micro-blogging site Twitter on Tuesday to reveal the secret and said that it was love for her.

"Yes, I had sex with Afridi! Do I need the Indian media's permission to sleep with someone? It's my personal life. For me it was love," she tweeted.

VIDEO: Model and actress Arshi Khan claims she's pregnant with Pakistan skipper Shahid Afridi's baby! | Zee News


@WAJsal @Zibago @Tipu7 @The Eagle @Imran Khan


----------



## Imran Khan

OverLoad said:


> *A new low from across the border in order to upset Pakistani Skipper just before the match.*
> *VIDEO: Model and actress Arshi Khan claims she's pregnant with Pakistan skipper Shahid Afridi's baby!*
> *Few months back, she had grabbed headlines after she claimed to have shared a physically intimate relationship with the cricketer. *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *New Delhi: In another revelation, model and actressArshi Khan has now claimed that she ispregnant with Pakistan cricket team skipper Shahid Afridi's child.
> Few months back, she had grabbed headlines after she claimed to have shared a physically intimate relationship with the cricketer.
> She has now gone on to validate her relationship with Afridi,
> 
> Arshi has put up a video where she claims that she is now pregnant with Afridi's child. Arshi spoke to Dainik Bhaskar and gave this video interview.
> Meanwhile, in an exclusive interview to IndiaNewsNetwork.IN, Arshi Khan made a bold and shocking statement.
> 
> She said that, “Afridi gets 100 on 100 on my scale as a lover, friend and complete gentleman.” She also went on to add that “Shahid Afridi is a very good lover in bed.”
> Now one can imagine up to what extent this lady has gone on to reveal personal expereince. Whether it's true or not only the people involved in this story can say.
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier, in a sensational revelation, model and actress Arshi Khan had claimed that she has had sex with Pakistani cricketer Shahid Afridi.
> Arshi took to the micro-blogging site Twitter on Tuesday to reveal the secret and said that it was love for her.
> 
> "Yes, I had sex with Afridi! Do I need the Indian media's permission to sleep with someone? It's my personal life. For me it was love," she tweeted.
> 
> VIDEO: Model and actress Arshi Khan claims she's pregnant with Pakistan skipper Shahid Afridi's baby! | Zee News
> 
> 
> @WAJsal @Zibago @Tipu7 @The Eagle @Imran Khan


hamara kya our national game is hockey


----------



## Kambojaric

anant_s said:


> Surface should liven up and make outfield a bit slower. last match too, pitch was slightly on slower side and hence should suit both sides. i think fielding will make difference today.
> @OverLoad
> View attachment 299598
> 
> this is what i was talking about.



Looks delicious.  We have a similarish desert although still quite different called firni, and trust me people in Pakistan especially lahoris have sweet tooths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> What should be the preference? chasing?


on a good batting surface chasing is a logical choice but then captain also needs to consider confidence of batsmen. in big pressure games, inexperienced batsmen often loose patience and go for big shots leading to loosing wickets cheaply. on the other hand batting first gives you freedom of playing fearlessly (something i've always associated with Pakistan team).
maybe Afridi won't mind loosing toss here and letting opposite captain have the headache to decide for both.


----------



## Kambojaric

Lol ignore this Arshi khan. We have our own embarrassment aka qandeel baloch to deal with. Let Indians deal with this Arshi.


----------



## anant_s

Kambojaric said:


> We have a similarish desert although still quite different called firni


Firni is quite famous in India too, but i think most loved dessert from Pakistan is Shahi Tukda (or toast to some). Absolutely heavenly!






@Levina @GURU DUTT @Robinhood Pandey

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kambojaric

anant_s said:


> Firni is quite famous in India too, but i think most loved dessert from Pakistan is Shahi Tukda (or toast to some). Absolutely heavenly!
> View attachment 299624



It depends on which part of Pakistan you are in I suppose but yes shahi tokde are famous along with thootiyan (firni served in small eartly clay plates), kheer, gajar ka halwa in Lahore. 

My favourite are thootiyan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kambojaric

Btw ladies India vs Pakistan going on at the moment. Stadium is surprisingly quite packed.


----------



## Levina

anant_s said:


> Firni is quite famous in India too, but i think most loved dessert from Pakistan is Shahi Tukda (or toast to some). Absolutely heavenly!
> View attachment 299624
> 
> 
> @Levina @GURU DUTT @Robinhood Pandey


I luv phirni. Yummmm!

I loved shahi tukra once upon a time.

Btw why r we discussing food on cricket thread??? 



Kambojaric said:


> Stadium is surprisingly quite packed.


What were you expecting???
India Vs Pak... Means work comes to a grinding halt in Middle east too.
But I won't be watching the match, I have a feeling that India might loose this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kambojaric

Levina said:


> I luv phirni. Yummmm!
> 
> I loved shahi tukra once upon a time.
> 
> Btw why r we discussing food on cricket thread???



Because Lahoris have a habit of getting distracted and digressing once they see food. Ask our own Lahori Butt 
@Armstrong




Levina said:


> I
> What were you expecting???
> India Vs Pak... Means work comes to a grinding halt in Middle east too.
> But I won't be watching the match, I have a feeling that India might loose this time.



Well its a ladies game, and up until recently there was very little interest in ladies cricket (at least in Pakistan). But its nice to see womens cricket is getting more attention now as well. This will definitely provide more financially stability to them, and thereby improve their cricket in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Mustafizur Rahman is action

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mercurydancer

Be good to see you Pakistanis play in England in July and August. Its usually a great atmosphere at the test matches. I'll be there at Old Trafford and the ODI at Trent Bridge. 

Of course I hope to see Joe Root elegantly take a few centuries off the Pakistani bowlers, and I would really love to see Ben Stokes cut loose and start smashing the ball about. If we can break Amir, Mohammad Sami and the two Khans, Junaid and Sohail then we will be on our way. I think that if the pitches are right, Hasan could gives us a few problems. Pakistan is not short of good bowlers. Not that strong in batting.


----------



## bongbang

BDforever said:


> Mustafizur Rahman is action
> View attachment 300712



Watched the first match of mustafiz didnt watch this one. Observed that mustafiz improving in speed as well apart from slowers. What is the speed of this particular ball and what is highest speed?


----------



## BDforever

bongbang said:


> Watched the first match of mustafiz didnt watch this one. Observed that mustafiz improving in speed as well apart from slowers. What is the speed of this particular ball and what is highest speed?


that ball speed was 137.7kmph, i saw his highest speed 143kmph against zimbabwe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

BDforever said:


> that ball speed was 137.7kmph, i saw his highest speed 143kmph against zimbabwe


He is a around 140KPH type bowler, not an express bowler. Will generate some pace overtime. Is a good bowler in T20 Cricket, over time batsmen will learn to read him and his cutters will not be as effective as they are (analyzing technology is too good these days). I reckon he will have to generate more speed if he wishes to perform against big teams in longer format of the game. Consistency also requires a good fitness level, he gets injured too often. I think he has had shoulder problems. The team management needs to make sure that he is a 100% all times.

To all the comparisons with Wasim Akram and Amir: . Stop over hyping people, should see fans online. People are rating him better than Wasim Akram. Even Starc is not as good as Mustafiz. Starc and Amir have genuine pace, they can bowl all day in a 5 day test match. Stop embarrassing Mustafiz, he hasn't even played a good amount of international Cricket yet. Comparing him with any bowler is incorrect. Bangladeshi fans are going nuts. Nothing wrong with the expectations and over hyping, that's what we fans are for. 
@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> To all the comparisons with Wasim Akram and Amir:


mustafizur is a promising bowler, but let us wait sometime before comparing with past greats. he should get faster and better with time, but for me, his actual test would come in 5 day format against quality batsman and in testing conditions. hope he does well for Bangladesh.


----------



## BDforever

WAJsal said:


> He is a around 140KPH type bowler, not an express bowler. Will generate some pace overtime. Is a good bowler in T20 Cricket, *over time batsmen will learn to read him and his cutters will not be as effective as they are (analyzing technology is too good these days)*. I reckon he will have to generate more speed if he wishes to perform against big teams in longer format of the game. Consistency also requires a good fitness level, he gets injured too often. I think he has had shoulder problems. The team management needs to make sure that he is a 100% all times.
> 
> To all the comparisons with Wasim Akram and Amir: . Stop over hyping people, should see fans online. People are rating him better than Wasim Akram. Even Starc is not as good as Mustafiz. Starc and Amir have genuine pace, they can bowl all day in a 5 day test match. Stop embarrassing Mustafiz, he hasn't even played a good amount of international Cricket yet. Comparing him with any bowler is incorrect. Bangladeshi fans are going nuts. Nothing wrong with the expectations and over hyping, that's what we fans are for.
> @anant_s


About bold part: 1. as if he just played 1 series only, He has been consistent almost 1 and half years.
and tell you some technical aspects:
2. To read someone's bowling variation, batsman check wrist position and his wrist position remain same all the time. All batsman are now doing is just guessing.
3. even if batsman pick his cutter, he has different speed oriented cutter. from mid 130 kmph to 110 kmph.
if that was so easy then left arm spinners would not get much wickets after few matches. Just tell you a perspective, his cutter is like a spinner with excellent spin bowing around 120 kmph, that is why batsman are getting fked up.
4. he also started swinging (he is still learning)
check the first wicket out




and finally i don't compare with him to anyone, he is creating own like others did.



anant_s said:


> mustafizur is a promising bowler, but let us wait sometime before comparing with past greats. he should get faster and better with time, but for me, his actual test would come in 5 day format against quality batsman and in testing conditions. hope he does well for Bangladesh.


he already destroyed SA batting line up in 1st Test he played.
He is the only player in cricket history, who got man of the match in debut both test and odi


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> mustafizur is a promising bowler, but let us wait sometime before comparing with past greats. he should get faster and better with time, but for me, his actual test would come in 5 day format against quality batsman and in testing conditions. hope he does well for Bangladesh.


Test Cricket is real Cricket. No wonder we see the real battle between bat and bowl, its a true test of temperament. Agreed with the analysis. I hate the comparisons. 


BDforever said:


> About bold part: 1. as if he just played 1 series only, He has been consistent almost 1 and half years.
> and tell you some technical aspects:
> 2. To read someone's bowling variation, batsman check wrist position and his wrist position remain same all the time. All batsman are now doing is just guessing.
> 3. even if batsman pick his cutter, he has different speed oriented cutter. from mid 130 kmph to 110 kmph.
> if that was so easy then left spinners would not get much wickets after few matches. Just tell you a perspective, his cutter is like a spinner with excellent spin bowing around 120 kmph, that is why batsman are getting fked up.


I am not doubting his abilities, i myself have followed him. He is a great bowler. Like all unusual bowlers who create hype when they get started, same will happen to his cutters. Mark my words. Though, being a quality bowler he will learn a few more tricks to survive. Batsmen read a bowler after some time, T20 cricket is not made for Bowlers-period. 
PS: Wrist position cannot remain the same all the time with a cutter or any other variation. 


BDforever said:


> 4. he also started swinging (he is still learning)


Swing, Reverse Swing, will help in the longer format. 


BDforever said:


> and finally i don't compare with him to anyone, he is creating own like others did.


I never said you are. You know what i am talking about...


BDforever said:


> he already destroyed SA batting line up in 1st Test he played


Good. Consistency is needed with performance under tough conditions and against just as strong batting line-ups. I love the hype surrounding him, he is a good prospect. Bangladeshi fans shouldn't compare him with the Legends. Or even any other bowler, let his performance speak for itself. It's the same as hype surrounding Amir. 

Amir is going to get better and will bowl in the 150's consistently in coming times. It should be a good development to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

WAJsal said:


> He is a great bowler. Like all unusual bowlers who create hype when they get started, same will happen to his cutters. Mark my words.


ahahaha I know the cutter is giving you hard time to understand but when you are asking to mark your word, keep it mind that if his cutters becomes uneffective, then all left arm spinners will be come ineffective


----------



## mercurydancer

Mustafizur Rahman... bring him on. I have not clocked him as being a big threat, but test matches are the ultimate proving grounds for such bowlers. Its going to be a good summer gentlemen. 

A great pity that James Taylor cannot play cricket any more due to illness, he could have been the opener alongside Cook that England have been waiting for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

BDforever said:


> ahahaha I know the cutter is giving you hard time to understand but when you are asking to mark your word, keep it mind that if his cutters becomes uneffective, then all left arm spinners will be come ineffective


You are not getting my point. Watch the Malingas and almost every bowler-he will not be as effective as he is now. I will wait for it to happen. Being in the mix, he will counter that space with pace and swing(he will bowl at 145 at one point and please remember me when you see that). These tricks are usually picked in a season. His cutter is effective because of the disguise, more often than not it will be effective. My point was that he will have to work on pace, anything below 140 is just ordinary, you have got to bowl at 145KPH and plus consistently. That is my opinion. 


mercurydancer said:


> Mustafizur Rahman... bring him on. I have not clocked him as being a big threat, but test matches are the ultimate proving grounds for such bowlers. Its going to be a good summer gentlemen.
> 
> A great pity that James Taylor cannot play cricket any more due to illness, he could have been the opener alongside Cook that England have been waiting for.


I was a big fan of James Taylor, he was becoming a good player in the middle order. With all the bullying and etc, etc he gave the Aussies a tough time. Did good against us in the UAE. We are coming this summer, should be a cracker of a series. Watch out for our Fast Bowlers. Amir, Wahab, Rahat, Adil, and then there is Yasir Shah...It's going to be a good contest.



BDforever said:


> ahahaha I know the cutter is giving you hard time to understand but when you are asking to mark your word, keep it mind that if his cutters becomes uneffective, then all left arm spinners will be come ineffective


Not as effective, Spin bowlers have better record compared to Pacers in T20. Consistency is what drops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

mercurydancer said:


> Mustafizur Rahman... bring him on. I have not clocked him as being a big threat, but test matches are the ultimate proving grounds for such bowlers. Its going to be a good summer gentlemen.
> 
> A great pity that James Taylor cannot play cricket any more due to illness, he could have been the opener alongside Cook that England have been waiting for.


England is going to face him in October, brace yourself lol


WAJsal said:


> My point was that he will have to work on pace, anything below 140 is just ordinary, you have got to bowl at 145KPH and plus consistently. That is my opinion.


wrong, all excellent pace bowlers were not 140+kmph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

BDforever said:


> wrong, all excellent pace bowlers were not 140+kmph


You are not getting my point!


----------



## BDforever

WAJsal said:


> You are not getting my point!


i got your point but stop giving so much importance on speed


----------



## WAJsal

BDforever said:


> i got your point but stop giving so much importance on speed


Why should anyone give less importance to speed. Why is Starc literally unplayable when he is swinging the ball? its the late swing at pace, same swing at lesser pace will not be as deadly as swing with pace. Come on bro, this is common sense. That's what i am trying to say here. He will grow in pace overtime and will be more deadly. Let's wait and watch the transaction...


----------



## mercurydancer

Sometimes pure speed will do the trick, but there are plenty of batsmen out there who can deal with just speed. Root certainly can. The Wall (Rahul Dravid, one of the most intelligent commentators on cricket in the world today) could certainly deal with pace. 

Starc as someone mentioned, is unplayable due to speed and swing. All the greatest of fast bowlers swung it. Anderson can be unplayable too. Broad, when he is up for it, can destroy an innings rapidly. Plunkett is a good bowler, but not of the standard of Broad or Anderson. I am open minded at the moment about Stokes. He is well on to become a legend, but he has a long way to go. I hope that the four sixes he got belted for from a mediocre batsman in the T20 final has wound him up sufficiently to go mental on the teams he is to face.

England has to face Sri Lanka first. I am glad that Malinga is retiring. His action was the ugliest of any bowler I have ever seen. I know his action was legal. It was still horrible. I would also have held him down and cut his hair.


----------



## dreamer4eva

anant_s said:


> mustafizur is a promising bowler, but let us wait sometime before comparing with past greats. he should get faster and better with time, but for me, his actual test would come in 5 day format against quality batsman and in testing conditions. hope he does well for Bangladesh.



Hard to fathom, people are comparing him with Wasim Akram. He was an artist with the ball. Every cricket lover knows and respects Wasim, he is a household name in all cricket nations and an outright legend. There are couple of white folks in my work area reckon, if you don't like Wasim Akram, you don't like cricket. If this Mustafizur guy finds out people comparing him to Wasim, he may die of embarrassment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

dreamer4eva said:


> if you don't like Wasim Akram, you don't like cricket.


----------



## BDforever

mercurydancer said:


> Mustafizur Rahman... bring him on. I have not clocked him as being a big threat, but test matches are the ultimate proving grounds for such bowlers. Its going to be a good summer gentlemen.
> 
> A great pity that James Taylor cannot play cricket any more due to illness, he could have been the opener alongside Cook that England have been waiting for.





WAJsal said:


> Why should anyone give less importance to speed. Why is Starc literally unplayable when he is swinging the ball? its the late swing at pace, same swing at lesser pace will not be as deadly as swing with pace. Come on bro, this is common sense. That's what i am trying to say here. He will grow in pace overtime and will be more deadly. Let's wait and watch the transaction...





dreamer4eva said:


> Hard to fathom, people are comparing him with Wasim Akram. He was an artist with the ball. Every cricket lover knows and respects Wasim, he is a household name in all cricket nations and an outright legend. There are couple of white folks in my work area reckon, if you don't like Wasim Akram, you don't like cricket. If this Mustafizur guy finds out people comparing him to Wasim, he may die of embarrassment.


After today's match







anant_s said:


> mustafizur is a promising bowler, but let us wait sometime before comparing with past greats. he should get faster and better with time, but for me, his actual test would come in 5 day format against quality batsman and in testing conditions. hope he does well for Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

BDforever said:


> After today's match
> View attachment 301720



Watched his spell yesterday.
A Treat really!


----------



## anant_s

David Warner reportedly told during ongoing IPL, that Mustafizur told him that he has language problems, but the way coaching staff and his team mates are rallying around and supporting him, should do him a lot of good. 
I'm quite sure he will come out as a much better bowler after his stint with Sunrisers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

BDforever said:


> After today's match
> View attachment 301720


Nice to see. I still think it's a bad idea to go with him in the death overs, have him open the bowling; that way he will take wickets up-front and the score will never get to big one. I think they are using him as a death bowler, which is also a good tactic. 

For me Tim Southee has been the best bowler in the IPL, those out swingers....And being able to bowl them with the semi-new ball(Against the SRH). Reminded me of that spell against England in 2015 World cup. What a good bowler.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

In this slam bam version of cricket, change of pace is certainly important, with good pitches and batsman swinging at every delivery. Bowlers like Southee and Bravo really have perfected several versions of a slower ball and it is paying rich dividends.
However, in longer version of game, where batsman have luxury of taking time, a bowler who apart from variety has discipline and Pace, will almost always come on top.
Back in 70s and 80s, West Indian Fast bowlers, led more batsman to take up praying God, than Priests or Fathers at Church.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> In this slam bam version of cricket, change of pace is certainly important, with good pitches and batsman swinging at every delivery. Bowlers like Southee and Bravo really have perfected several versions of a slower ball and it is paying rich dividends.
> However, in longer version of game, where batsman have luxury of taking time, a bowler who apart from variety has discipline and Pace, will almost always come on top.
> Back in 70s and 80s, West Indian Fast bowlers, led more batsman to take up praying God, than Priests or Fathers at Church.


Southee is a champion in all formats along with Trent Boult. This pair gave us a tough time in UAE and won a test game to draw the series. Very good bowlers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wasim Akram, Imran Khan, Waqar Younis and Aaqib Javed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mercurydancer

A few years ago I heard Dickie Bird describe Wasim Akram as the fastest he has seen, with the caveat that Michael Holding often offset speed for swing, (and also had an undetectable slower ball) but could be equally as fast. Waqar Younis was certainly a top standard bowler, but had an aggression about him that worried batsmen.

I think that is what Mr Anant_S is describing. The difference with the WI bowlers is that there were not two, but four bowlers who could be hugely destructive.

The weak point, and I am sure that the Pakistan team know this, is Alastair Cook's vulnerability in the first 20 runs of his innings. The first over between Mustafizur and Cook will set the tone for the whole series. We cannot just rely on Joe Root be the only batsman for England.


----------



## ghazi52

*Youngest to score 10,000 runs: Alastair Cook all set to go past Tendulkar*





The southpaw boasts 9964 runs in 126 Test outings. — Reuters/File
England captain Alastair Cook is all set to surpass India’s Sachin Tendulkar as the youngest batsman to reach the 10,000 runs mark in Test cricket.

The southpaw boasts 9964 runs in 126 Test outings and will get an opportunity to go past Tendulkar when England, under his leadership, take on Sri Lanka in a three-match Test series which kicks off May 19.

Tendulkar reached the milestone in March 2005 at Kolkata against Pakistan at an age of 31 years and 10 months while Cook, who turned 31 on December 25 will take the record away from the ‘little master’, five months earlier, if he scores the required 36 runs in the first Test at Headingley.

It would be a great accomplishment for the England captain, who, after a difficult period of two years between June 2013 to May 2015, in which he failed to score a Test ton, has emerged extraordinarily to become one of the best modern day batsmen.

After posting a breakthrough ton against the West Indies in Bridgetown, the left-hander hit another at Lord's against New Zealand, and also scored a massive 263 against Pakistan in Abu Dhabi last October to take his career tally to 28 – the most by an Englishman.

Reaching the 10,000-run mark will also make Cook the first English batsman to achieve the feat.

Cook, who currently plays for Essex in English County Cricket, has been in top form since the start of the domestic season, scoring 88, 105, 35_, 1, 127_and 65 so far with a total of 421 runs in the 2016 County Championship Division Two for his team.

Although Cook looks extremely likely to become the youngest man to score 10,000 Test runs, he won't be the fastest to reach the landmark in terms of number of innings played.

The record of fastest 10,000 runs is currently shared by Tendulkar, West Indies great Brian Lara and former Sri Lanka captain Kumar Sangakkara, who each took 195 innings to reach the milestone.

Cook, with 226 innings in Tests cricket at present stands between South Africa’s Jacques Kallis (217 inns) and Australia’s Allan Border (235) on ninth position in the 10,000-run club.

Other players, who are closest to joining this club, are Pakistan veteran Younis Khan and South Africa’s AB de Villiers who stand at 9116 runs and 8074 runs respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................
*Pakistan Cup 2016 Final Match Held in Faisalabad: Punjab vs Khyber Pakhtunkhwa *

*Result *
KP defeat Punjab by 151 runs

*Iqbal Stadium, Faisalabad
*





........


----------



## WAJsal

Richie Benaud at his best...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=585528641605666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

So that's what happens when these two bat together, i feel sorry for the bowlers. @anant_s , RCB is missing Starc.
http://www.espncricinfo.com/indian-premier-league-2016/content/story/1013633.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> So that's what happens when these two bat together, i feel sorry for the bowlers.







this tells you a story, doesn't it. I mean bangalore Stadium is a place where teams back themselves to score anything, but yesterday was insane.
& my word, AB and Viraat are playing some other brand of cricket. IPL isn't very serious cricket (money is), but yet performing match after match is a really big thing.



WAJsal said:


> RCB is missing Starc.







Likewise, this picture too tells a story. Despite having two of the best batsman at the moment in prime form, RCB hasn't been able to do well. 
Golden rule of the game is in the end in all formats, its the bowlers that win you the game. Batsman can prepare a stage but in the end its job of bowlers to win matches. Starc would've won a few more games, but overall quality of RCB attack (barring Jordan maybe) is below par.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

@anant_s , have got nothing to say about Kohli. I am actually shifting my study time to make sure i don't miss this guy batting. Speechless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> @anant_s , have got nothing to say about Kohli. I am actually shifting my study time to make sure i don't miss this guy batting. Speechless.


A month back my son asked for a new bat and we went to a store. He is 6 years old and perhaps doesn't understand much about cricket except for for the old joy of gulli cricket, we all grew up playing.
On shop, he wanted bat with Kohli's name. Some 25-30 years earlier when i was his age, i had similar fetish for Sachin.
At this time, he is a legend in making who'll probably destroy all standing batting records and is a treat to watch.
However, i for some reason dont like the amount of LOI cricket played now a days. this has a bearing on life of players and at some point he'll have to slow down and chose games. Longevity is the only thing that will decide Virat's final destination.


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> A month back my son asked for a new bat and we went to a store. He is 6 years old and perhaps doesn't understand much about cricket except for for the old joy of gulli cricket, we all grew up playing.
> On shop, he wanted bat with Kohli's name. Some 25-30 years earlier when i was his age, i had similar fetish for Sachin.
> At this time, he is a legend in making who'll probably destroy all standing batting records and is a treat to watch.
> However, i for some reason dont like the amount of LOI cricket played now a days. this has a bearing on life of players and at some point he'll have to slow down and chose games. Longevity is the only thing that will decide Virat's final destination.


Determination and the hunger is too strong. There is no stopping this guy, just too good. Will only improve.

IPL is too long and starting to get boring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> IPL is too long and starting to get boring.


There is already an overdose of T20 this year. Hoping to see some test cricket now. Eng SL series is underway and there was some good first days game yesterday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1977

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

@anant_s , he has that eye for talent. Basically gave us generations of players, inspired generations. What a player.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> @anant_s , he has that eye for talent. Basically gave us generations of players, inspired generations. What a player.


Yes heard this story by Wasim himself on a talk show. That is why fans across the world adore Imran so much. He wasn't just one of the greatest all rounders ever, but a great mentor and an eye for talent too. & i guess we must thank GOD for someone to pick Wasim and Waqar, arguably the fiercest Fast bowling pair of our generation along with Donald and Fannie De Villers & Mcgrath and Gillespie. 

PS: Triple PhD! Imran still knows how to charm an audience!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cricket in Qalqasht, Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

“You put your right foot here, left foot there, unfold your hands and stand ready for a catch. The ball will come right into your hands and you just grab it,” Fazal told Shujauddin Butt who was asked to field at short square-leg.

Soon a leg-cutter of Wardle’s bat found its way into Shujauddin’s hands who did not have to move a centimetre, and thirty minutes later Pakistan became the first Test nation to remain undefeated in their first-ever Test series on the British shores.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1261458/comment-fazal-mahmoods-magic-is-a-memory-forever

@anant_s , what legend-ness and what class. Unmatched in class...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Unmatched in class...


absolutely! A spin bowler is often equated with a chess player, who thinks way in advance to first get the batsmen out in mind and then on field.
I recall a similar story by Bishan Singh Bedi, perhaps with an Aussie batsman. Kangaroos came to India with a plan to negotiate vicious turn, that was on offer and were padding and sweeping almost everything.
Bedi, bowled 2-3 overs of ball spinning away from batsman and suddenly slipped in one that went straight. The batsman was plum infront leg before, thinking how he was out thought.
Thats the beauty of spin, its almost like reading a griping novel.

PS: Poms cannot play spin. Isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> Thats the beauty of spin, its almost like reading a griping novel.


Totally agreed. Remember when Ajmal was in full show, he was like an artist in work. Yasir shah has been very devastating too, needs to grow that Shane Warne-killer instinct.

I remember Saqlain telling a similar story against Sachin, Sachin was owing him and reading his Doosras and Off spin. Last day of the test match and Sachin was fighting hard, Saqlain gambled with Sachin fell for it. Pakistan soon won the game. I guess it was the Calcutta Test match, not too sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Calcutta Test match,


Chennai test 1999!
Sachin still rates that innings as one of best he played in sub continent. India was on the loosing side despite 137 from Sachin. I recall Chennai crowd gave a standing ovation to Pakistan teams victory lap. Saqlain was on peak of his powers during that time and along Mushtaq Ahmed, the duo formed one of the most formidable spin attacks in Tests and ODI. In my memory, that Pakistan team was one of the strongest unit ever with names like Saeed Anwar, Inzi, W&W, Rashid Latif and all rounder Azhar Mehmood. The team even beat SAF in SAF, something very few teams from sub continent have been able to do.
Fond memories of that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> Chennai test 1999!
> Sachin still rates that innings as one of best he played in sub continent. India was on the loosing side despite 137 from Sachin. I recall Chennai crowd gave a standing ovation to Pakistan teams victory lap. Saqlain was on peak of his powers during that time and along Mushtaq Ahmed, the duo formed one of the most formidable spin attacks in Tests and ODI. In my memory, that Pakistan team was one of the strongest unit ever with names like Saeed Anwar, Inzi, W&W, Rashid Latif and all rounder Azhar Mehmood. The team even beat SAF in SAF, something very few teams from sub continent have been able to do.
> Fond memories of that time.


Forgot Akhtar, Wasim, Waqar ...What class, i have watched highlights of the test match. Sad that we don't get to see much Cricket between the two countries, especially Test Cricket.

Think about inventing a new delivery, 'the Doosra'. Now that is a class above, plus his action was never faulty. Wait let me search some clips.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Wasim, Waqar


See W&W above 

Shoaib was fast and almost unplayable at times. But having seen Imran for good part and Wasim & Waqar for most part, dont think Akhtar couldnot reach those heights and more importantly justify his potential. Great fast bowlers right from Lille, Hadley, Kapil, Batham, Imran and later Ambrose,Walsh, Wasim, Waqar, Mcgrath and Donald, the common denominator is their consistency. They didnt have commercial commitment like these days, but the quality was far superior. Compared to that era, cricket looks very synthetic ttoday.


----------



## anant_s



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Taskin Ahmed during a sponsor event (me like the suit  )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

@anant_s ,http://www.espncricinfo.com/magazine/content/story/1030791.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

*Pitch Perfect*





The green covering at Lord's in 2014 when India went visiting caused a lot of flutters

Ten years ago, there was a crisis of sorts for Tom Parker, the curator at the Sydney Cricket Ground. The reason for his anguish was dirt, or the lack of it, to be more precise. You read that right. Parker was in distress because the dirt that is used for the pitch at the SCG was running out. It was the same soil that had been used at SCG for over a hundred years. And now, there was a distinct chance that the pitch would never be the same again. The type of soil used was volcanic in nature and was instrumental in SCG having a unique place in Australian cricket. Distinctly remembered to aid the spinners a lot more than any in that part of the world, the Bulli soil was renowned for its high clay content.

Luckily for Parker, they managed to find some, enough to last them another hundred years. The crisis had been averted.

The incident gives an inkling into how the type of soil used is important for a curator and how vital it is to get the right type to create a pitch that is distinct. Over the years, cricket fans have been accustomed to rate the type of the pitch based on just the ground's name - Brisbane is bouncy, WACA is fast, in Headingley there is grass, in the sub-continent it is dry. And we know exactly what type of bowler will be useful on each of these surfaces. We know that grass aids the fast bowlers and the drier pitches aid the spinners. But if we scratch the surface a little more, there can be a better understanding of why pitches behave the way they do. Why does grass aid fast bowlers more than spin? What other factors influence the nature of a pitch?

The answers for that lie with the curators - a unique bunch that sometimes prides itself in being part artists and part scientists. The reason for the former is that they are dealing with highly influential external factors such as the weather, and there are ways in which they overcome the extreme conditions with some out-of-the-box thinking. And almost all of them are required to study the nature of the soil and the amount of clay content that is needed for a particular surface, factors that are also dictated by the weather conditions.

They go on to study the minerals in different types of clay. They study the nature of the grass to be used, the compactness of the soil and further scientific research also tells them the right time to roll a pitch based on the optimum moisture content in it. It is also the combination of these factors that make them an extremely proud bunch.

With pitches being an object of fascination for every cricket aficionado, naturally there is a lot of dissection of its characteristics before every game. Invariably, it also goes on to dictate the combination of every team. Curators are the most sought after people by team members before matches. But they too have a set of guidelines, that they are supposed to adhere to, while preparing surfaces that provide a level-playing field for both teams.




The weight of the roller and the time intervals of rolling play a huge factor in the way a pitch plays 

Each format of the game is governed by its own demands. The ICC guidelines vary for each format. For a Test match, the guidelines say that on Day 1, the pitch should be moist with a covering of grass. This naturally aids the seam bowlers and how it does is explained a little later here. On the second and the third day, the pitch should naturally dry off but shouldn't break open so as to allow consistent pace and bounce. This goes on to aid the batsmen. On Day 4, the guidelines state that the pitch should start breaking up. It becomes slower and gradually aids turn. The idea behind such guidelines is that all facets of the game (batting, bowling - both spin and pace) come into play in every game. Of course these guidelines have been challenged routinely in the past and more prominently in recent times but that's a discussion for another day.

What these guidelines also imply include the questions asked previously in this article. So how exactly can these curators mastermind the nature of a pitch and what aids them in this aspect?

The answer - clay and grass. These are the two chief dictators of how a surface will play.

Considering the guidelines, the curators employ various techniques to get the correct nature. The first step is to select the type of clay that has the right minerals, which in turn ensure characteristics such as the compactness of the soil.

In all this, grass plays a big role. Grass in many ways acts as the scaffolding beneath the soil, holding the structure together. But that isn't its only purpose. Grass also acts as a natural drainage system through transpiration. So the amount of watering a pitch undergoes is dependent on the type of grass in the pitch and its water-absorbing capabilities.

While acting as the backbone for curators, grass is also the lifeline of a many-a-fast-bowler, mainly because of its dual role.

Like explained before, grass acts as a binding force to the soil. The presence of a green track also means that the soil beneath is held together strongly. So this also indicates that the surface is hard and even. This aids true bounce. What it also helps with is reducing the percentage of pace lost when the ball hits the surface. The Laws of Friction dictate that any delivery loses pace once it hits the pitch. The percentage of pace lost can be kept to a minimum when green grass acts as a lubricant.

When a new ball hits the pitch, the seam is able to dig deeper into the surface than the shiny sides. When the grass blades are kissed by the shiny side, it allows it to go through with minimum loss of pace while the tilt of the seam dictates the direction in which the ball travels after pitching.

On a drier surface, all these aiding factors disappear, rendering many pacers toothless. The best among them resort to fast cutters with the older ball to attain success, but that works just the way it works for a spinner.

A spinner normally doesn't use only the seam position for his deliveries to turn. He uses more of the ball's surface and a similar logic will help him a lot more on drier surfaces that allows the ball to grip far more because there is far lesser grass, which means more friction. The revs imparted by a spinner allow the ball to grip and change direction.

In between these two categories, could be the damp pitch devoid of grass. While the moisture helps in holding the top surface together and smooth, offering even bounce, it also offers some movement. This is because, while the top soil remains hard, there is a tendency for the soil just below to remain a little shaky. So, when the ball hits the turf, due to the movement below, there is also a change in direction of the ball. It isn't rough enough to take spin nor flat enough to deny movement.

Bounce works on the simple phenomenon of elasticity. We've also seen instances of a ball stopping and coming, usually likened to tennis-ball bounce albeit only partially correct. That usually happens on the last two days of a Test, given that the pitch is prepared according to the guidelines mentioned above.

For the sake of better understanding, imagine throwing a ball on water and on hard ground. The ball will land a plop and lose all its velocity and bounce in water. Obviously it goes through much quicker on a hard surface.

Now consider the example when bowling a ball on loose sand. The ball again loses a lot more velocity on such a surface than a hard ground.

The top layer of the pitch, too, in many ways, moves towards the characteristics of loose sand over the course of play. It's for this same reason that a ball tends to lose speed or stops on certain pitches.

All these of course, can be prepared to the desired effects by curators. That's where the nature of the clay used comes into play. This forms the top-most layer of the pitch, the one that is visible to the naked eye. But we'll first move on to what isn't seen.

Most pitches in India are prepared with the help of knowledge passed down through the years. The groundsmen collate their ideas with those mandated by the ICC to try and create pitches that match the conditions. Not always do they come out with a 100 per cent success rate, but the endeavor is almost always the same.

Of course, there are special conditions where a word from the home team might influence preparations, but in almost all cases, it can't be done unless they have had the word at least 10 to 15 days before a match starts at a particular ground.




In Bangalore, a contractor for marriages was called up to erect a tent that would protect the pitch. 

But let's dig a little deeper. All pitches in India are mandated to have three layers. The top eight inches will be the soil of the pitch. This is where the clay content comes into play. The second layer, which is four inches deep, contains loamy soil. This is for fertility and determines the grass growth.

The third layer contains more chunky soil and according to the manual of the groundsman in Dharamsala, also contains a tilt which acts as a drain for water.

There are arguments against such a method which mandates three layers. There been various proposals put forward to ensure that a more scientific approach is followed to the construction of the pitch. A lot of steps have also been taken in this direction, mainly pertaining to testing the type of clayey soil and the minerals (Kaolinite, Illite, Vermiculite, Smectite) present in them.

The minerals in turn, determine if the surface is conducive for grass growth as well as its water-retention capacity. In addition, tests also determine if the clay used is of the type that breaks easily or is prone to crack quicker when drying. Cracking is a direct result of drying clay. So the clay is tested for its water-retention capacity and the ideal ones are those that dry out over the course of five days and not quicker.

The Bulli soil used in South Africa and Australia has properties that aid in keeping the surface hard and bouncy.

On the other hand, there is also the use of red soil at the top in sub-continental grounds. Red soil tends to dry up quicker than other clayey soil, leading to cracks that open up big and the reason as to why we often see spurts of dust after a ball pitches.

For a curator to prepare a pitch according to the guidelines mentioned earlier, a big role is played by how he maintains it, how often is the pitch watered, at what intervals is the roller being used, and what the weight of the roller is. These are in turn dictated again by the type of clay used and its characteristics. External factors such as a sudden change in weather sometimes leave the curator red-faced, but there too, many have solutions based on improvisations to keep the pitch as close to its true characteristic as possible. The days leading up to a match are usually spent trying to produce the kind of pitch that can be got according to the variants at that point of time. As years pass by, such maintenance is also mandatory to make sure the pitch stays true to its color. Any mistake, intentional or unintentional, in the procedures needed for the pitch will end up causing it to play way differently than it had before.

All of these add up in giving us the variety of pitches that we see across the world, each bringing with it, its own set of challenges for the players. A number of them thrive on the craftsmanship of the curator while the very best transcend the work done on it to create their own legacy. Curators have often faced the ire of teams when pitches aren't produced to their liking. There is never a pitch perfect for everyone, but the endeavour to better it is still an ongoing process.

http://www.cricbuzz.com/cricket-news/81700/pitch-perfect


@WAJsal @BDforever @Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

What will they have for us in Birmingham 
I suspect an all out effort for another dry pitch with little support for bowlers. England will be thinking that they got to us by choking our bowling at Old Trafford and it will be the best approach again.


----------



## anant_s

*Kanga League - The romance and relevance of Mumbai's toughest*




Aayush Puthran





Madhav Apte (left) is a colossal figure in Mumbai cricket. He played Kanga League till the age of 70, from 1948 to 2002, scoring 5046 runs - the most in the tournament's history. © BCCL


"_Virat Kohli jaakar patta wickets mein century banata hai. Usko aakar Kanga League mein pachas maarne bolo, maan jaaonga_ (Virat Kohli goes and scores centuries on flat tracks across the world. Tell him to come and score a 50 in Kanga League, I will accept that he is a good batsman)."

The statement from Laxman Chavan, who had previously served as Ramakant Achrekar's assistant, might seem as an exaggeration, but there is a hint of truth to it. Kanga League, the only monsoon cricket tournament in the world, offers one of the toughest conditions for batsmen, where the ball can stop, shoot, skid and swing - all in a day's play.

"When I was preparing to go and face Raju Kulkarni or Vikram Dutt, the mindset was this - _'Kya hoga? Marega na?_' (What will happen if I get hit? At worst, I'll die. That's it, right?). But if I go and show them that I'm scared, then I'm not a cricketer. This is the kind of attitude that was built by playing Kanga League," Austin Coutinho, a former Kanga League pacer, admits.

Seeped deep in history, Kanga League has manoeuvred itself in upholding the grassroot legacy of Mumbai cricket from the times when tree-lined tram lines ran in the city to what Madhav Apte calls 'that ugly looking Fashion Street' occupying a place outside the maidans. "Between Cross Maidan and Azad Maidan there was a tram line with trees on either sides. It was like a boulevard," Apte, an octogenarian who played Kanga League till the age of 70, recalls from his early days in cricket.

The tournament doesn't offer the most convenient conditions to play cricket - bowlers step over puddles in their run-up, while fielders and umpires have mud splashing on their faces when the ball bounces in front of them. Time and again, rain-break forces players to get back into their tents and sip some hot tea and biscuits in anticipation of play resuming. Yet, like most things in Mumbai monsoon, through Kanga League, cricket too gets its touch of romance.

"It is impossible to talk about Kanga League and not be romantic about it," H Natarajan, a former journalist, quips.

Cricket, as a sport, found roots in India when the Parsis tried to match the British in their practices in the late 19th century. Even as the sport remained a luxury of the elite, selfish/selfless efforts of rich kings across the country ensured that India too found an identity in the world of cricket. Nonetheless, outdoing the English in their conditions, always remained the big dream.

To realise this dream, the tournament was started in 1948 on the insistence of Vijay Merchant, who believed that playing on uncovered wickets was the best way to prepare for conditions in England.

"Vijay Merchant's first thought was how could a young Bombay cricketer get the experience and flavour of playing on wet wickets or conditions that were similar to what one would experience in England. To experience wet wickets and drying wickets was quite unfamiliar to Indian conditions. There was hardly any Test cricket during the war years. In that sense, the average Indian batsmen was not really exposed to wet wickets, turning wickets or drying wickets. To experience such conditions, the ideal time were the monsoon months," Apte explains.

During the monsoon months, the nature of pitch changed by the hour. When the clouds would hover above the sky, the ball would swing. After it rained, the pitch would be damp, and thus the ball would come slowly to the batsman. However, it is in the drying phase when the conditions became most difficult for batsmen. The ball could shoot, stay low, cut or seam after pitching. "The drying wicket is the most dangerous wicket in the world," Coutinho exclaims. When the pitch would become dry, batting would be easiest. Even with Test batsmen in the side, often totals of 50-60 runs became the norm on wet wickets in Kanga League.

What started in 1948 as an experimental league, went on to become the nursery of Mumbai's 'khadoos' batting. The fact that Mumbai began producing Test batsmen by 'a conveyor belt' only went on to validate the importance of Kanga League. "We call them (Mumbai batsmen) khadoos because they used to go and bat on absolutely horrible drying wickets. Playing in those conditions it is not only about the technique, it is also about the mental aspect. When are you going to bat on such wickets, you are ready to face whatever comes. You get tough mentally," Coutinho points out.

While there were a few Shield tournaments played in the city for some time, it was Kanga League which gave impetus and structure to Mumbai's club cricket competitions. Before the tournament, clubs in Mumbai mostly played friendlies, with secretaries of two clubs deciding amongst them a date and venue for the match. Sunday cricket, till then, was nothing more than a pastime.

Milind Rege, former Mumbai captain, felt that it was the four months of cricket that players in Mumbai played during the monsoon which gave them a 'headstart in national tournaments', making them the strongest side in Indian cricket. It is the numbers that back his argument. In 26 seasons of Ranji Trophy from 1951 to 1977, Mumbai became champions on 22 occasions. It was followed by five more appearances in the tournament final in the six-year period from 1979-1985, winning thrice.

But the beauty of Kanga League wasn't just in the challenge it posed, and the technique that it helped players developed. In not many other tournaments could local cricketers get a chance to play alongside international stars. Till the late 1980s, almost all Test cricketers from Mumbai would turn up for their clubs and play in the Kanga League.

In 1979, Sunil Gavaskar returned from England having scored 221 at the Oval and directly went to play for Dadar Union in a Kanga League match. India's next Test - against Australia - was to start in two days in Chennai. Even Apte, who was working in Malaysia for 15 years, would request the captain of Jolly Cricketers to include him in the side for Kanga League matches every time he would come to India. "I would schedule my visit to India in such a way that I could play Kanga League matches.'

With international stars playing, crowds of over 5,000 would turn up. Even for matches that wouldn't have a single international cricketer, around 200 to 300 would gather. "Earlier, the digressions of entertainment weren't as many as there are today. On Sundays, people would either go to cinemas or a theatre. Those who were interested in sports, would end up in the maidans," Apte recalls.

Clayton Murzello, Mid-Day's sports editor, adds that there was more interest in the league than it being just another form of entertainment. "When a club like Dadar Union or Shivaji Park would get a new player, a crowd would gather only to see who that player was and how does he play. There used to be hype around new players."

What also made Kanga League interesting from the spectators' point of view was the uncertainty of the result. With weather playing an important role, often on Saturdays, captains of cricket clubs in Mumbai would take more interest in the weather forecast than some in the meteorological department. The uncertainty of the conditions and toss created topsy-turvy results, adding to the excitement of it all. Chancing upon this excitement, Apte floated an idea to Seshrao Wankhede, the then president of Bombay Cricket Association: "I had suggested that like football leagues, we could have gambling for Kanga League and bet on the results of matches. Since the results were unpredictable, it would add to the excitement. He liked the idea, but under the gaming rules, it could not go through."

The deal about Kanga League went on to grow so much that it became the tournament from where Mumbai selectors would make their Ranji Trophy picks. Murzello points out, "If someone scored runs in Kanga League, they used to get picked for Bombay. At the end of Kanga League, the list of 30 probables were announced."

"But it changed over the years," he adds.







The tournament offered one of the toughest conditions for players. A graduating player was considered ready for the rigours of higher-level cricket. © BCCL



The change Murzello was referring to was the growing insignificance of Kanga League; a tournament which was a darling of Mumbai cricket, lost its relevance by the turn of the millennium. Crowds stopped coming to the maidans, media coverage went down drastically, selectors didn't consider the performances in the tournament seriously for Ranji Trophy selection, and above all, players didn't feel it would help their career anymore.

There are many views and versions of when and how the downfall of Kanga League began. But as it stands today, the relevance of it remains questionable. "My suspicion is that Kanga League became irrelevant for the players when sponsorship and money started coming in, and the cricketer's calendar was filled with a spread of corporate and other shield games. Today there are 65-odd club tournaments being played in the city. It would be very difficult to pinpoint how and when did it happen," Apte reckons.

Coutinho, on the other hand, has a more accurate noting, "The turning point was when Sachin Tendulkar stopped playing Kanga League. He was playing Kanga League when he was a youngster. Once he started playing for Mumbai and India, he stopped playing club-level cricket."

The fact that a lot of first-class cricketers chose to hone their skills in England and Africa during the early part of the century also cannot be overlooked. Financially more rewarding offers came their way, and Kanga League had become just another club tournament that could've been done away with. "There is no way that newer generation of players could have missed playing the Kanga League. It was a tournament they never had an emotional connect with," Rege notes.

However, with memories flooding back, and the Mumbai side undergoing a transition phase; playing a brand of cricket hitherto unseen, it prompted old-timers to demand a revival of Kanga League. With several former cricketers occupying important positions within the association, the Cricket Improvement Committee of MCA suggested several measures to make the tournament more significant.

Given the change in monsoon patterns, a lot of matches were abandoned. One of the recommendations of the committee was to push the tournament-start date to mid-August. The move didn't quite work out as pushing the dates meant more matches were played on drier wickets, which killed the basic concept of the tournament. After a two-year trial, it was brought back to a July-start.

The second one was to 'force' cricketers to play the Kanga League. "Last year we made one rule - every player has to play four to five matches before the start of the season. We have instructed every club that their prominent players should be playing at least four matches. So it gets slightly upgraded," Vinod Deshpande, member of MCA's managing committee, said.

While former Mumbai cricketers and cricket lovers would love to see the tournament brimming with life, and the association is making an effort to do so, the big question is - Does it make sense to put in all the efforts and revive Kanga League?







Dadar Union was one of the most dominant teams in Kanga League They won the title five times in the 70s and four times in the 80s. This is a picture of the side with the Purshottam Shield. Sitting (from left): Ramnath Parkar, Milind Rege, Suresh Tigdi, Vasu Paranjape, Vithal Patil, Daya Dudhwadkar. Standing (from left): Subhash Patne, Shashi Nayak, Sashi Tigdi, Dilip Vengsarkar, Avinash Karnik, Jitendra Bhutta, Urmikant Mody, Subhash Bandiwadekar. © BCCL


One of the reasons why first-class cricketers have chosen to avoid playing in the Kanga League, apart from a packed schedule and growing insignificance, is because of the unsafe playing conditions. The fact that players are more informed about the possible dangers to their bodies has led them to pick and choose their club tournaments.

Amol Muzumdar isn't too pleased with their discomfort and says. "If players are worried about getting injured, then they might as well put their bats down."

Coutinho joins the bandwagon to rubbish the concerns and says, "If the batsman is scared of getting injured, we were bowlers, we had to bat. We used to get bowled out for 30-40. Bowlers had to bat. Can you imagine Vikram Dutt, Kishor Rabadia or Raju Kulkarni bowling to me on a wet wicket, without a helmet or a proper thigh guard or anything?"

The fact that playing on uncovered wickets can open up possibilities of serious physical harm is not an unknown fact. With the awareness levels increasing, the association, organisers and umpires have put player's safety ahead of cricket. Apte, whose Kanga League career spanned 55 years - from 1948 to 2002, feels that it is the cushion of protective gears that has pampered the players.

"We have all played, right up to Sunil (Gavaskar), fast bowling under all kinds of conditions and without any protective gears, without any helmets and no regulation on bouncers. If we were hit on the head, there was very little chance of survival. Since there was no protection in our times and physical hurt was a reality, the batsmen were more alert and watching the ball more closely because they didn't have the comfort of being protected," he says.

Arvind Apte, Madhav's brother, was once hit by Wes Hall's bouncer when Mumbai played against the touring West Indian team at the Cricket Club of India in 1951. "Arvind ducked into what he expected to be a bouncer, but he was hit on the head. The ball didn't glance out, it went towards point. Obviously he was hurt. He was taken in to the pavilion, not carried. But he came back to bat and scored a glorious 50," his brother, who was batting at the other end, recounts.

"Why should they be scared? They are using all sorts of protective gears," Rege questions the concern of modern-day cricketers. He further adds that it is also the over-cautious attitude of the umpires which has resulted in Kanga League matches losing its sheen.

"Attitudes of umpires have changed. When we played, the match would take place irrespective of the fact whether it was a good wicket or a bad wicket. When you played a forward shot, the umpires would get mud on their face, but they never worried about it. They just wanted to go ahead with the game.

"But today because of too many innovations in the game, too much thought process has been going on. People have started thinking about the conditions, whether the pitch is dry or not? Kanga League is meant to be played on a wet wicket only, you don't have to wait for the wicket to get dry. Today, umpires wait for the pitch to dry, check the outfield. Earlier, there was nothing like that."







Rain breaks allowed players to constantly have discussions over a cup of tea and fostered healthy banter. © BCCL


Another thing that added to the charm of the league was the presence of Test cricketers. Dattu Phadkar, Polly Umrigar, Ajit Wadekar, Dilip Vengsarkar, Bapu Nadkarni, Vinoo Mankad and many more - all honed their skills in the tournament even while they were playing Test cricket. Apart from the youngsters playing alongside them and the spectators, who would come to watch the match, it was also a treat for players of the neighbouring clubs to have them around.

As much as club rivalries was a big deal - the most celebrated of the lot being between Dadar Union and Shivaji Park - the camaraderie between players is often less spoken about. Frequent delays to match starts and breaks during the day due to rain, allowed players to constantly have discussions. With an umbrella to protect them, or those who could shield themselves under the tent, a cup of hot tea was all that was needed for the banter to begin.

"Today players want to play in top-class conditions, nobody wants to play in the maidans. They want conditions where there is a pavilion, there is bottled water and things like that. Times have changed. If players haven't seen what a particular thing was, they won't miss it," Rege says.

The rain breaks also allowed senior cricketers to share anecdotes about the past with the aspiring cricketers. With time, the storytelling process stopped, and with it the rose-tinted history of Mumbai cricket also took a beating. "When I talk to players of A Division and I ask them about players playing five years ago, they don't know them anymore. That's a very sad thing that's happening in Mumbai cricket now," Coutinho admits.

The reason for the practice of storytelling to stop is because players are constantly changing clubs for financial and other reasons that could help their case in getting selected for the Mumbai Ranji side. Club loyalty has become a thing of the past. While fringe Mumbai players are enticed to play for clubs owned by members in the association, many others buy into more financially-rewarding prospects.

"It hurts me to hear that players switch clubs for money," says Apte, expressing his disappointment over the current state of affairs. "I'm told that kids are paid Rs 5,000-10,000 to play a Kanga League match because the owners of the club want to be the champions. I would shudder to think that cricketers from my generation would switch clubs for money. I suppose it's good for the player and the club, but not for the sport and the player's character."

Apte himself had played for CCI for a year. But the reasons weren't monetary. "It was because CCI had nearly gone into B division the previous year. Vijay Merchant, who was at that time the chairman of the club, told Madhav Mantri and me, 'Our CCI is going down, and you guys are playing for other clubs. Why don't you guys play for us for only one year so that it stabilizes?' So we played for CCI for a year. Otherwise we were wedded to our respective clubs."

Rege too, isn't too pleased with dying club loyalties, but he feels the players aren't to be blamed for it. "Club loyalties are not there anymore. Today, the attitudes of the youngsters have changed, they aren't willing to spend time in the reserves. Sunil Gavaskar, Ramnath Parkar, everyone spent time in the reserves. Youngsters today are not going to waste their Sunday doing nothing. There is nothing wrong in it, we have to change with times."

He even goes on to explain the rationale behind it, "Players get paid to play these days, jobs are not there. If a player gets paid by a club to play a few matches, he goes there. Financially he needs help."

Beyond just club loyalties, there is also a practice of corporates buying clubs. Thus forcing the players, employed with a certain company to play for a certain club or vice versa. "This is something that is very bad happening in Mumbai cricket," Coutinho states.







Often during Kanga League matches, the ball gets hidden among uneven tall grasses. At times, the fielders pretend that the ball is hidden and throw it when the batsmen look for an extra run. © BCCL


The changing weather patterns have resulted in more matches getting washed out. It is a helpless state for the organisers to be in, one would admit. Lesser matches are being played in a season, and more are getting called off. But this isn't just because of the natural conditions, a few rules have also been altered over the years to pave way for this situation. Earlier, players would stay put in their respective tents and umpires would wait till as late as 4:30 PM to call off the match. Now, a match gets called off by 2:30 PM. If that isn't enough, often matches get called off a few days in advance.

Coutinho feels the growing disinterest in Kanga League has seeped even into a few groundsmen and organisers. "Groundsmen are no longer interested in making wickets. Earlier, by the first week of July, wickets would be ready. In May, these guys used to dig up the pitch, put the mud and everything was ready. Now if you go and talk to the groundsman, they tell, '_Sir itne baarish mein kidhar wicket banne waala hai? Match nahi hoga_' (How do we prepare wickets with all the rain. There is no possibility of a match). So one or two matches go because of groundsmen.

"Secondly, some committee members cancel matches because they see a bit of water on the ground. People who are uninterested in Mumbai cricket don't want Kanga League to happen, because they feel it is a lot of work," he adds.

Deshpande, who has previously served as the secretary of Kanga League, says that during his tenure, efforts were made to have a match in the worst of situations. Despite all the brickbats coming its way, the association is trying. At times in vain, but it is trying nonetheless. Their latest upgrade is providing league standings and equations after every match to all the clubs and the media. The practice wasn't in place before this year, often leaving teams slightly clueless of how to go about their season.

Despite all the efforts to revive the tournament, the association has also undone some of its good work.

Murzello points out with some sharp criticism, "The Mumbai players have gone to Karnataka to play in the KSCA invitational tournament. If you want to give importance to Kanga League, then you don't schedule anything else. If you want the players to get practice for Ranji Trophy, then don't talk about Kanga League. Forget it."

The fact that Kanga League performances are not considered as seriously for Ranji Trophy selection as it was a few years ago is a fact not denied by Rege, who is the chairman of Mumbai's senior selection committee. "One of the reasons Mumbai's club cricket has taken a backseat is because the 20-25 boys who are there in the Mumbai squad are too busy playing elsewhere. Either they are going to England or they are busy playing other local tournaments."







Muck and water on the ground have now become a matter of inconvenience, rather than joy; where victory was once as sweet as an international triumph. © BCCL


It is fairly established that the packed schedule of international and first-class cricketers has left them with little time to get back to playing Kanga League. Even for local cricketers in the city, the spread of tournaments is quite vast and the league doesn't do much to add to their cricketing ambitions. But, despite all the drawbacks in place, will the tournament be relevant if it is revived?

In modern times, when pitches across the world are becoming flatter, is the technique developed by playing Kanga League of any use for a cricketer who makes his progression to playing for the state side or the national team? Fans' demand for big hits are ever-increasing, and given the commercial interests of the cricket's governing body, it is highly unlikely that flatter pitches will be out of fashion. The demands for batsmen have changed - from the need to develop a technique to adjust to different conditions to developing a technique that will help utilise different vacant areas in the ground.

While Coutinho admits that the technique developed while playing Kanga League isn't relevant any longer, he believes the tournament toughens a player mentally, before adding: "Who is asking the player to prepare for Ranji Trophy through Kanga League? Kanga League is preparing him for something else, it is preparing him to be a khadoos cricketer. It is not making him a technically better batsman."

It is while questioning the relevance of Kanga League that emotions can override practicality. The tournament holds a special place in Mumbai cricket, and no one can express that better than Apte, who played 55 seasons of Kanga League. He believes, "If there is something that has survived, there is no point in dismantling it. What would somebody gain by dismantling it? Is it doing some harm? No. Then what's the point? I sincerely hope that Kanga League continues as a tournament, because it is now almost 70 years old."

While it is true that Kanga League is doing no harm to cricket, Rege looks at it from a different perspective. "At the moment it doesn't seem to be that Kanga League is important for Mumbai to win or not to win because players have adjusted to that kind of a life. It was certainly a tournament that was important, but it has lost its sheen. No doubts about that."

Sunday monsoons are no longer awaited with glee in the Mumbai maidans. Muck and water on the ground have become a matter of inconvenience, rather than joy; where victory was as sweet as an international triumph.

Open spaces outside the maidans have been encroached, crowds have disappeared, so has the media coverage. Today, Kanga League has become just another tournament in the city, where players end up playing in order to move up the ranks in the cricketing ladder. But sadly, even the selectors aren't taking the performances as seriously.

It was meant to help cricketers develop a good technique to play in English conditions, and ended up offering much more than what it was supposed to. Above all, it has been etched in Mumbai's rich cricketing folklore.

Back in late 1940s, something special happened to Mumbai cricket, and the sport in general - it was the birth of Kanga League. But today, you can't help but think of the lines penned by Anand Bakshi:
*
Kuch reet jagat ki aisi hai
Har ek subah ki shaam hui
Tu kaun hai, tera naam hai kya
Sita bhi yahan badnam hui

While the romantics are still alive, the romance has long died.



© Cricbuzz

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
As kids i too have memories of playing on extremely dry grounds using a hard tennis ball (Tiger balls), with no protection at all. In winters, these conditions led to painful injuries but that pain was the basis of enormous joy of learning and winning against opponents. 
Do you guys too have similar memories of playing in terribly testing conditions as kanga League?

@WAJsal @Arsalan @BDforever


----------



## WAJsal

I was waiting for a tribute on becoming number 1 team in test, @anant_s ,@Areesh ,@Arsalan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> I was waiting for a tribute on becoming number 1 team in test, @anant_s ,@Areesh ,@Arsalan ...


There is something really nice and comforting to see Misbah in tests. he reminds you of all that was good about cricket especially in 70s and 80s, when cricket was a laid back sport, played in minds as much as on ground and above all free from commercial clutter of today.
With Indian quartet (or fab 4), SL duo Mahela and Sanga gone in pages of history, Misbah (perhaps with Younis) are last flag bearers of that golden generation. I'm glad this humble servant of Pakistan Cricket got to see his team on top of test cricket.


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> Misbah (perhaps with Younis) are last flag bearers of that golden generation.


Possibly. Misbah is a true 'gentlemen' as they like to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> I was waiting for a tribute on becoming number 1 team in test, @anant_s ,@Areesh ,@Arsalan ...


The test mace is to be handed tomorrow.  
http://www.icc-cricket.com/news/201...to-misbah-in-lahore-on-wednesday-21-september

I hope there will be some celebrations, some recognition from the board and even gov. 
Test No. 1 is BIG without doubt, specially after all the troubles we went through to get here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Arsalan said:


> The test mace is to be handed tomorrow.


Nahein kar yar . I thought it was given annually and stuff like that, brilliant news.


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> Nahein kar yar . I thought it was given annually and stuff like that, brilliant news.


Lolz!! 
Well it is planned for tomorrow.  
In Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

BATSMEN BEWARE
Pakistan find rapid ambidextrous bowler Yasir Jan during trials… who swings it with EITHER arm

Nightmares have come true for batsmen as the young bowler possesses the ability to bowl quick with both hands

THERE are few things scarier than a fast bowler who can pitch it short or bowl a mean yorker – unless of course you can bowl both with EITHER hand.

Enter Yasir Jan, a young Pakistani cricketer with the ability to accurately bowl left or right hand whilst maintaining lightning speed.







It has been reported that Yasir was able to send down balls at over 86 mph with both arms, bowling slightly fast with his right hand, but generating more bounce with his left.

Described as "Wasim Akram and Brett Lee rolled into one" by Pakistani outlet Geo News, he told them that imitation is the key.

He said: “I have practised bowling with both left and right arm all my life, I try to imitate every bowler I see.”

Thankfully for batsmen, Yasir has to tell umpires which hand he will be bowling from and cannot change his run-up.

The ambidextrous bowler was discovered by talent scouts and former Pakistan cricketer Aaqib Javed at the Lahore Qalandars' 'Jazz rising stars.'

Javed, a key member of the 1992 Cricket World Cup winning squad, believes the raw talent of Yasir Jan could see him become a "very good" player within a year.

He told Geo News: "This is the first time I have seen a bowler who can bowl fast with both arms."

It remains to be seen if Yasir will be selected to play for the Qalandars in the Pakistan Super League which starts in February, or if he will will travel to Australia to train with KFC Big Bash League champions Sydney Thunder.

*https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/cric...-during-trials-who-swings-it-with-either-arm/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

terry5 said:


> BATSMEN BEWARE
> Pakistan find rapid ambidextrous bowler Yasir Jan during trials… who swings it with EITHER arm
> 
> Nightmares have come true for batsmen as the young bowler possesses the ability to bowl quick with both hands
> 
> THERE are few things scarier than a fast bowler who can pitch it short or bowl a mean yorker – unless of course you can bowl both with EITHER hand.
> 
> Enter Yasir Jan, a young Pakistani cricketer with the ability to accurately bowl left or right hand whilst maintaining lightning speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been reported that Yasir was able to send down balls at over 86 mph with both arms, bowling slightly fast with his right hand, but generating more bounce with his left.
> 
> Described as "Wasim Akram and Brett Lee rolled into one" by Pakistani outlet Geo News, he told them that imitation is the key.
> 
> He said: “I have practised bowling with both left and right arm all my life, I try to imitate every bowler I see.”
> 
> Thankfully for batsmen, Yasir has to tell umpires which hand he will be bowling from and cannot change his run-up.
> 
> The ambidextrous bowler was discovered by talent scouts and former Pakistan cricketer Aaqib Javed at the Lahore Qalandars' 'Jazz rising stars.'
> 
> Javed, a key member of the 1992 Cricket World Cup winning squad, believes the raw talent of Yasir Jan could see him become a "very good" player within a year.
> 
> He told Geo News: "This is the first time I have seen a bowler who can bowl fast with both arms."
> 
> It remains to be seen if Yasir will be selected to play for the Qalandars in the Pakistan Super League which starts in February, or if he will will travel to Australia to train with KFC Big Bash League champions Sydney Thunder.
> 
> *https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/cric...-during-trials-who-swings-it-with-either-arm/*



@WAJsal have you been following this news? 
Sounds interesting. I was reading about him yesterday. I hope Lahore Qalandars will sing him up and we can see him in action in the next PSL . That can give a better idea. 

Only is he bowls the first ball with right arm and second one with left and continue alternating (telling Umpire on each delivery of course), the batsman will develop a habit of it and then on one ball he can decide to just walk silently to his run up without tell the umpire about change of arm and also bowls with the same arm as last delivery, the batsman is BOUND to miss it some time  Even if they do not it still would be SOO MUCHH fun. The batsman will have an additional task of listening to the umpire every ball about what hand the bowler is going to use. 

Shaytani kaam ha bahi yeh tu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Arsalan said:


> @WAJsal have you been following this news?
> Sounds interesting. I was reading about him yesterday. I hope Lahore Qalandars will sing him up and we can see him in action in the next PSL . That can give a better idea.


Yes, i like this guy. He copies actions, so it comes naturally to him. 

I once saw a video of a kid who could copy every bowlers action, brilliant kid. Will try to find the video.


----------



## anant_s

How many of you had the pleasure & privilege of playing cricket with your Sister?





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152811712712864





Joys of Childhood cricket. 

& notice Wicket keeper doing most of running around & fielding





@Levina @WAJsal @BDforever @Arsalan @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan

anant_s said:


> How many of you had the pleasure & privilege of playing cricket with your Sister?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152811712712864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joys of Childhood cricket.
> 
> & notice Wicket keeper doing most of running around & fielding
> View attachment 336502
> 
> 
> @Levina @WAJsal @BDforever @Arsalan @PARIKRAMA


Lolz, nice share yaar. Fun times really. 

This girl have some skills as well, she hit a few big ones!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

@terry5 ,@Arsalan ,@anant_s , Asif still has his swing...
http://www.espncricinfo.com/quaid-e-azam-2016-17/content/story/1063345.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Asif still has his swing...


Is he on elector's radar these days?
I recall he had a very nippy action and could generate good swing at 140+ speeds in his prime.


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> Is he on elector's radar these days?
> I recall he had a very nippy action and could generate good swing at 140+ speeds in his prime.


I don't see him coming back any time soon, or if he performs like this consistently for a year of two. We have a good fast bowling combo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> We have a good fast bowling combo.


The competition is really stiff in pace department, but i hope he finds some opportunities. PSL maybe.


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> The competition is really stiff in pace department, but i hope he finds some opportunities. PSL maybe.


No ones selected him and no one would want to either. Salman Butt and Asif might never be trusted again. wasted talent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

WAJsal said:


> @terry5 ,@Arsalan ,@anant_s , Asif still has his swing...
> http://www.espncricinfo.com/quaid-e-azam-2016-17/content/story/1063345.html



he'll be ideal for the Aus/NZ tour .
loved watching him bowl , artist deliveries on dead pitches 
he should definitely be bought back into the side but Pcb wont take him back.






have to include the obligatory video vs India


----------



## WAJsal

@anant_s ,
http://www.espncricinfo.com/magazine/content/story/1061930.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> @anant_s ,
> http://www.espncricinfo.com/magazine/content/story/1061930.html


Cricket was so different and intimate in 80s.
i've seen some matches played in centers like Gujranwala, Sialkot and Peshawar.
Those stadiums are quite different than Lahore and Karachi and somehow i loved watching matches played in these places for they have rustic charm.
Pitches too were quite dry and while elsewhere in continent these dust balls created spinners, somehow it gave rise to art of reverse swing on those abrasive surfaces. 
I recall cricket greats often quoting ability of batsman to play on swinging early summer english pitches as a prerequisite to be called a proper complete batsman. but imho, mastering patient batting on sub-continental surfaces too is an equally great challenge.
i just pray test cricket return to these centers again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> i just pray test cricket return to these centers again.


Just imagine Kohli, Rehane, Rohit and other young players not playing at home for almost a decade now. I would have watched so many matches by now and i haven't seen a single international game. I feel sorry for Sarfaraz, Azhar Ali, Asad Shafiq, Amir, Misbah, Younis. This has really hurt our cricket, it's good too have a second home-ground in shape of UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

To all the Pakistani fans who are loosing their temper over the fact the we have dropped so many catches in the last couple of tours, which have gone on to haunt us in the context of the game. Gotta feel sorry for Amir. I think he shouldn't get frustrated at all, i think there is a big performance around from him. Just needs to prove a point...


----------



## WAJsal

Well made, @Areesh ,@anant_s ,@Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terry5

AMIR FOR ESSEX 
*Essex sign former banned Pakistan bowler Mohammad Amir to play county cricket in England*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

terry5 said:


> he'll be ideal for the Aus/NZ tour .
> loved watching him bowl , artist deliveries on dead pitches
> he should definitely be bought back into the side but Pcb wont take him back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have to include the obligatory video vs India



It only brings tears to my eyes.

This guy had unimaginable talent....a gifted man and the world was at his feet.................the only thing he did not have was "CHARACTER"....................as they say* "*A Man's Character Is His Destiny*"*.....


----------



## Tahir.Akram

Waha jaaker bhi fixing he karega woh


----------



## WAJsal

I really like to believe that the England series could be a game changer for us. The way we played through out the series and learned from our previous mistakes. I just hope this team performs on a consistent basis like the rest of the teams in the world.


----------



## Arsalan

New Zealand series to start from tomorrow!!

I hope our team does well in the two match test series.


----------



## WAJsal

Arsalan said:


> I hope our team dies well


Dies? the heck .

Same feelings here, i hope Amir and Babar Azam come good in New Zealand and Austrlia series. And i hope we don't drop any catches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> Same feelings here, i hope Amir and Babar Azam come good in New Zealand and Austrlia series.


hahahah
Epic,, isnt it!! 

Well you know i do not hate them. Not nearly enough to wish for them to DIE!! 

Corrected anyway.  



> And i hope we don't drop any catches.


You cant be serious with this!!


----------



## WAJsal

Arsalan said:


> hahahah
> Epic,, isnt it!!
> 
> Well you know i do not hate them. Not nearly enough to wish for them to DIE!!
> 
> Corrected anyway.
> 
> 
> You cant be serious with this!!


BTW, what time will it start?


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> BTW, what time will it start?


2:30 AM i suppose 

Tonight that is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

First day washed out, seems like it's going to be a pacers paradise. I hope our batsmen can come good and prove that they can play in all conditions. Day 2 will be interesting. 

@anant_s , i said it before Englands going to give India a very tough time. Interesting series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> First day washed out, seems like it's going to be a pacers paradise.


Yes Sad.


WAJsal said:


> Englands going to give India a very tough time. Interesting series.


They are a very good side and what distinguishes them from maybe SAF or Australia in sub continental conditions is that they play spin quite well. However as recent series against Bangladesh demonstrated, they can be put under pressure.


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> They are a very good side and what distinguishes them from maybe SAF or Australia in sub continental conditions is that they play spin quite well. However as recent series against Bangladesh demonstrated, they can be put under pressure.


Good observation. Pakistan has had the better of them in crunch moments, in UAE and in England. But not to forget that Indian side is very young. 
Look at the quality of all-rounders, even their number 10 can bat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Ok, so the second day's play after a wash out on the first gave somewhat expected results. Our batsman were bound to fail on the new surface which was assisting pacers even more after the rain on Day 1.

It is still a 4 days game but our chances look bleak. NZ is closing in on our total at the end of Day 2. Although we got them to 40 for 3 but a nice little partnership have got things going for NZ). A couple of quick wickets early in the morning for Pakistan and the game is wide open.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## .

After scoring 3 hundreds babar azam comes out and plays a flashy drive outside off-stump on a green-top wicket.
When will these people have some sense?
The ball was coming on amazingly with no substantial movement ,the bounce was superb to hang back play cross bat shots(Cut)
Now england should trash em like the windies with excess lead of 250+


----------



## WAJsal

Actually we came back really well today, but what's with the stupid slow batting. We just had to get 150 or 200 on the score card and we could have had them in the 4th innings. I reckon if we extend the lead to 150 we might have a chance, long way to go and seems impossible now with Sohail and Shafiq on the crease.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> Actually we came back really well today, but what's with the stupid slow batting. We just had to get 150 or 200 on the score card and we could have had them in the 4th innings. I reckon if we extend the lead to 150 we might have a chance, long way to go and seems impossible now with Sohail and Shafiq on the crease.


True!! 
We should have batted a bit well with some more contribution from the middle order batsmen. Especially Misbah, Younis and Shafiq!! One thing i would like to point out for you however is that unlike UAE as the match progresses the pitch usually becomes easier to bat on in New Zealand. So we should keep that in mind. 150-200 may not be enough for a 4th innings target. 

Anyway, New Zealand played really well, specially bowling and the last innings batting.

I hope we come back in second test.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Babar and Sarfaraz need to play their shots get close to the lead and hope we can bowl well in second innings and get a total of under 200.


----------



## WAJsal

As expected Pakistan team has bounced back. Now it's time to capitalize, if we don't bowl them under 150, get a total of somewhere around 200-210 and play sensible cricket we might be able to draw the series. Babar Azam has shown that he is becoming a class player and becoming that player for Pakistan that can score in all conditions and in all formats. Kudos to his efforts, unbeaten on 90. They only lead by 55, @Arsalan . Arey sunday tha woke up early. Bloody rain. 
http://www.espncricinfo.com/new-zealand-v-pakistan-2016-17/content/story/1069129.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> As expected Pakistan team has bounced back. Now it's time to capitalize, if we don't bowl them under 150, get a total of somewhere around 200-210 and play sensible cricket we might be able to draw the series. Babar Azam has shown that he is becoming a class player and becoming that player for Pakistan that can score in all conditions and in all formats. Kudos to his efforts, unbeaten on 90. They only lead by 55, @Arsalan . Arey sunday tha woke up early. Bloody rain.
> http://www.espncricinfo.com/new-zealand-v-pakistan-2016-17/content/story/1069129.html


hahaah,, well i just decided that it is not worth waking up,,,,,, so......... i just stayed up 
Waited till the news of rain was confirmed and then gadhay ghoray sb bach ka so gya 

Oh an BTW, by the time i am replying to your message, the game have gone out of our reach practically and it is highly likely that we will lose this one.


----------



## Areesh

Arsalan said:


> hahaah,, well i just decided that it is not worth waking up,,,,,, so......... i just stayed up
> Waited till the news of rain was confirmed and then gadhay ghoray sb bach ka so gya
> 
> Oh an BTW, by the time i am replying to your message, the game have gone out of our reach practically and it is highly likely that we will lose this one.



Barish ki dua karo 5th day par

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Why barish? Pitch has got better than before, best it's been. If there is any team which can chase this down, it's ours. Pray for a solid start, hope Younis makes it big. I still have faith in our boys.
Babar can come good too, let's hope for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> Why barish? Pitch has got better than before, best it's been. If there is any team which can chase this down, it's ours. Pray for a solid start, hope Younis makes it big. I still have faith in our boys.
> Babar can come good too, let's hope for the best.


you should have listened to @Areesh


----------



## WAJsal

Arsalan said:


> you should have listened to @Areesh


Arey, we had the victory in sight. The real problem was our bowling in second innings, had we bowled them out a bit earlier and got the total somewhere around 300 we would have won. Unnecessary shots played too.


----------



## Areesh

Arsalan said:


> you should have listened to @Areesh



Told you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

This is what you want Amir to do, swing it get it up there and don't bowl short. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807066334177546240

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alwaysfair

India thrashes england 3-0 in test series .
http://m.bbc.com/sport/cricket/38285670


----------



## Secret Service

WAJsal said:


> This is what you want Amir to do, swing it get it up there and don't bowl short.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807066334177546240


best chance for Pakistan to beat Australia in Australia.



alwaysfair said:


> India thrashes england 3-0 in test series .
> http://m.bbc.com/sport/cricket/38285670


congrats


----------



## WAJsal

secretservice said:


> best chance for Pakistan to beat Australia in Australia.


This is the weakest they have been in decades...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Man what the hell happened in the cricket today? The day started with us needing a hundred odd runs more to equal England's 477.

I check the news now and see we ended scoring 759 for 7 declared!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Karun Nair scored a triple. Wow! We've got batsmen coming out of the ranks thick and fast. Great news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

England's bowling is nothing on these tracks. Pakistan vs India in test cricket would be a hell of a contest on any track. @anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> England's bowling is nothing on these tracks. Pakistan vs India in test cricket would be a hell of a contest on any track. @anant_s


England are really battered badly. i don't think they can contest any further and from cricketing point of view, i hope they escape with a draw tomorrow. 
And yes i really miss test cricket badly between two neighbors and would be good challenge for India batting lineup against Pakistan fast bowlers. Unfortunately, i don't see it happening in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## G0dfather

India beat england by innings and 75 runs to win series by 4-0.

Sir Jadeja 48/7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> England are really battered badly. i don't think they can contest any further and from cricketing point of view, i hope they escape with a draw tomorrow.
> And yes i really miss test cricket badly between two neighbors and would be good challenge for India batting lineup against Pakistan fast bowlers. Unfortunately, i don't see it happening in near future.


Only Pakistan can challenge India in India and Vice Versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

http://www.thecricketmonthly.com/story/1066893/a-pakistani-love-for-dhoni
@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## padamchen

I swear till I read the last word and saw the name of the author, I thought it was a girl writing.


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> http://www.thecricketmonthly.com/story/1066893/a-pakistani-love-for-dhoni



Wonderful article, that makes you joyous and sad at the same time.
There are people like me who grew up listening and watching sub continental heroes like Sachin, Arvinda De Silva, Wasim, Inzi and took up playing cricket with whatever means we had in those days (Late 80s and 90s). While there were fierce rivalries, a part of heart always appreciated, every time Wasim bhai castled a batsman or Arvinda cover drove a fast bowler or Inzi bhai cut or pulled on bouncy pitches.
This is a part of our growing up and reason why we love cricket, the fact that despite competitiveness, you respect your opponent for skills. 
After 96 WC, India Today predicted that World Cricket's capital has shifted from Lords to Asia and growing revenue and popularity will make game even more famous.
unfortunately the decade after that coincided with strained diplomatic relations and this meant fire of rivalry was doused by cold realpolitik pressure. 
I wish cricket lovers do get to see both nations engaging in cricket at their home grounds.
PS: In second last episode of iconic TV series M*A*S*H (As the time goes by) father John Mulcahy donates a pair of his boxing gloves for time capsule with a deep remark that if countries in the future feel the need to go to war, they can use them to resolve their differences. (@jbgt90 Sir you remember?)
I wish someday our children would use Cricket ground to do the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> Wonderful article, that makes you joyous and sad at the same time.
> There are people like me who grew up listening and watching sub continental heroes like Sachin, Arvinda De Silva, Wasim, Inzi and took up playing cricket with whatever means we had in those days (Late 80s and 90s). While there were fierce rivalries, a part of heart always appreciated, every time Wasim bhai castled a batsman or Arvinda cover drove a fast bowler or Inzi bhai cut or pulled on bouncy pitches.
> This is a part of our growing up and reason why we love cricket, the fact that despite competitiveness, you respect your opponent for skills.
> After 96 WC, India Today predicted that World Cricket's capital has shifted from Lords to Asia and growing revenue and popularity will make game even more famous.
> unfortunately the decade after that coincided with strained diplomatic relations and this meant fire of rivalry was doused by cold realpolitik pressure.
> I wish cricket lovers do get to see both nations engaging in cricket at their home grounds.
> PS: In second last episode of iconic TV series M*A*S*H (As the time goes by) father John Mulcahy donates a pair of his boxing gloves for time capsule with a deep remark that if countries in the future feel the need to go to war, they can use them to resolve their differences. (@jbgt90 Sir you remember?)
> I wish someday our children would use Cricket ground to do the same.


Instead of growing up we moved backwards. If only there were more people like you. Cheers. 
PS: Love Dohni and Kohli. You ask anyone in Pakistan and he'll be a big fan of the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> more people like you


One of my friend shared this on FB





There are people who can think beyond hate,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T90TankGuy

anant_s said:


> Wonderful article, that makes you joyous and sad at the same time.
> There are people like me who grew up listening and watching sub continental heroes like Sachin, Arvinda De Silva, Wasim, Inzi and took up playing cricket with whatever means we had in those days (Late 80s and 90s). While there were fierce rivalries, a part of heart always appreciated, every time Wasim bhai castled a batsman or Arvinda cover drove a fast bowler or Inzi bhai cut or pulled on bouncy pitches.
> This is a part of our growing up and reason why we love cricket, the fact that despite competitiveness, you respect your opponent for skills.
> After 96 WC, India Today predicted that World Cricket's capital has shifted from Lords to Asia and growing revenue and popularity will make game even more famous.
> unfortunately the decade after that coincided with strained diplomatic relations and this meant fire of rivalry was doused by cold realpolitik pressure.
> I wish cricket lovers do get to see both nations engaging in cricket at their home grounds.
> *PS: In second last episode of iconic TV series M*A*S*H (As the time goes by) father John Mulcahy donates a pair of his boxing gloves for time capsule with a deep remark that if countries in the future feel the need to go to war, they can use them to resolve their differences. (@jbgt90 Sir you remember?)*
> I wish someday our children would use Cricket ground to do the same.


Yeah i do remember , used to watch reruns of at least two comedies everyday , now with the little one, things have changed again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

*Azhar Ali sets double-ton benchmarks*

http://www.espncricinfo.com/australia-v-pakistan-2016-17/content/story/1074312.html

You can tell that he is a hard working lad and a very consistent guy, he just needs to stop listening to all the trash from the media. He can be just as consistent in ODI's too. Brilliant in Test Cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FULL_METAL

WAJsal said:


> *Azhar Ali sets double-ton benchmarks*
> 
> http://www.espncricinfo.com/australia-v-pakistan-2016-17/content/story/1074312.html
> 
> You can tell that he is a hard working lad and a very consistent guy, he just needs to stop listening to all the trash from the media. He can be just as consistent in ODI's too. Brilliant in Test Cricket.



He is surely going through a purple patch, he is hardworking and has fantastic will power and temperament, I like him the most of all current Pakistani players. But on the downside he is extremely one dimensional and boring to watch with limited strokeplay and can't change the gear depending on the condition. He is a liability in limited over formats. He can bat for hours, blunt the new ball, score daddy hundreds and make it easier for the middle order but can not enforce result with his slow batting hence no matter how much he scores the impact will always be insufficient outside UAE. I consider him a tier below the likes of Smith, Warner, Kohli and Root as out of all the current batsmen only this four can single handedly win you matches.


----------



## truthseeker2010

FULL_METAL said:


> He is surely going through a purple patch, he is hardworking and has fantastic will power and temperament, I like him the most of all current Pakistani players. But on the downside he is extremely one dimensional and boring to watch with *limited strokeplay* and can't change the gear depending on the condition. He is a liability in limited over formats. He can bat for hours, blunt the new ball, score daddy hundreds and make it easier for the middle order but can not enforce result with his slow batting hence no matter how much he scores the impact will always be insufficient outside UAE. I consider him a tier below the likes of Smith, Warner, Kohli and Root as out of all the current batsmen only this four can single handedly win you matches.



thats the key, which he lacks..... and hence not on par


----------



## WAJsal

FULL_METAL said:


> He is surely going through a purple patch, he is hardworking and has fantastic will power and temperament, I like him the most of all current Pakistani players. But on the downside he is extremely one dimensional and boring to watch with limited strokeplay and can't change the gear depending on the condition. He is a liability in limited over formats. He can bat for hours, blunt the new ball, score daddy hundreds and make it easier for the middle order but can not enforce result with his slow batting hence no matter how much he scores the impact will always be insufficient outside UAE. I consider him a tier below the likes of Smith, Warner, Kohli and Root as out of all the current batsmen only this four can single handedly win you matches.


Plays within his limitations, does what he needs to do. The rest valid point.


----------



## FULL_METAL

WAJsal said:


> Plays within his limitations, does what he needs to do. The rest valid point.


Absolutely, he does make the best out of his limited natural ability by sheer hardwork and dedication, his limitations are mostly because he was never a natural batsman, started off career as a leggie, then transformed himself into a batsman,he commands my respect for that, I do rate him higher than the likes of Amla and Williamson and just a notch below Kohli, Root and Smith.


----------



## WAJsal

@anant_s , why have foreign tours become so tough? take non-Asian teams coming to Asia and vice versa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> why have foreign tours become so tough?


Quite baffling especially when you take into account league based cricket that gives players good opportunities to travel and play in away conditions (even if its is 20-20 cricket, it still gives you an idea of how local players are like along with paying conditions).
wajsal i also believe in Pakistan's recent tour of Australia, selectors have to take blame as much as captain would. before start of tour i mentioned, the team needs one more spinner and Yasir Shah, irrespective of talent he has, was burdened a bit too much. i mean look at the number of overs he had to bowl, it would test fitness and skills of anyone. Had he had one more spinner (my mind keeps going back to golden days of Mushi & Saqlain duo), it would've taken away some pressure off him and he would've a more attacking option. Unfortunately he had bear brunt like a workhorse.
Second, not all fast bowlers succeed in Australia and answer perhaps lies in length bowlers bowl. In Asia, bowlers tend to bowl either short or too full, but on bouncier aussie pitches, you need that elusive good length bowls hitting off stump. This too seemed missing. Raw pace and occasional seam movement will get you some chances. but ultimately it is persistence with good length that helps you take wickets in Australia. I just wish, players had some more chances in practice matches. 
Finally i hope Senior players do take a call on their careers now. I mean Younus has little else to achieve as a batsman and maybe he should step down to allow some young blood to take his spot. I do hope there is someone ready to take his place in domestic circuit. As for Misbah, as much as i would like him to continue, maybe a more tactically aggressive player should now get a chance. He was simply too defensive in Australia.



WAJsal said:


> take non-Asian teams coming to Asia and vice versa.


I think the trend won't reverse. let us wait a month before Aussies come to India. I'm sure Indian spinners would be waiting to get to bowl them on 4/5 day pitch. I still believe Australian test team isn't good enough to face quality spin on Asian tracks.



WAJsal said:


>


Let him go and play a season or two in english county. He is really a leading light amongst current young batsman, he will get even better. Really impressed with his temperament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> Quite baffling especially when you take into account league based cricket that gives players good opportunities to travel and play in away conditions (even if its is 20-20 cricket, it still gives you an idea of how local players are like along with paying conditions).
> wajsal i also believe in Pakistan's recent tour of Australia, selectors have to take blame as much as captain would. before start of tour i mentioned, the team needs one more spinner and Yasir Shah, irrespective of talent he has, was burdened a bit too much. i mean look at the number of overs he had to bowl, it would test fitness and skills of anyone. Had he had one more spinner (my mind keeps going back to golden days of Mushi & Saqlain duo), it would've taken away some pressure off him and he would've a more attacking option. Unfortunately he had bear brunt like a workhorse.
> Second, not all fast bowlers succeed in Australia and answer perhaps lies in length bowlers bowl. In Asia, bowlers tend to bowl either short or too full, but on bouncier aussie pitches, you need that elusive good length bowls hitting off stump. This too seemed missing. Raw pace and occasional seam movement will get you some chances. but ultimately it is persistence with good length that helps you take wickets in Australia. I just wish, players had some more chances in practice matches.
> Finally i hope Senior players do take a call on their careers now. I mean Younus has little else to achieve as a batsman and maybe he should step down to allow some young blood to take his spot. I do hope there is someone ready to take his place in domestic circuit. As for Misbah, as much as i would like him to continue, maybe a more tactically aggressive player should now get a chance. He was simply too defensive in Australia.


Also the tours have become so small, we don't get a lot of practice games now. We went early before the England tour and we were good throughout the series...


anant_s said:


> I still believe Australian test team isn't good enough to face quality spin on Asian tracks.


Totally agree with you on this. 


anant_s said:


> temperament.


Key word.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 911

4 games tommorow, hope to see some good cricket...


----------



## Eagle+Viper

Not forgot this man


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821738961945186306

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

*Warner becomes No. 1 ODI batsman, Azam breaks into top 10*


----------



## WAJsal




----------



## anant_s

*Cricket needs the right guardians to curb fixing menace*




Harsha Bhogle - Voice of Cricket





What has happened at the PSL is another wake-up call for cricket

Recent events at the Pakistan Super League (and by some accounts, the idea behind them isn't recent!) are disturbing but not surprising; which in effect, makes them even more disturbing. It would be careless to believe, as I am certain some do, that given their history, this is an issue that affects Pakistan alone. Everybody needs to be vigilant as India and South Africa have discovered in recent years.

Many years ago, when the IPL was in its infancy, I had suggested that the twin concerns before it were match-fixing and the pedigree of the team owners. Nothing since has allowed me to question that thought and the danger from both is as acute as it was then. With greater competition for sponsorship money, and with countries like South Africa looking to their new T20 league to infuse more money into the game, the need to be careful about the source of funds is even greater. Some team owners, as we have seen in the IPL, have been excellent for the tournament, some others, as we have seen here and in other parts of the world, haven't.

_Eventually it comes down to the guardians of the league and that is something, amidst the current turbulence in Indian cricket, we cannot lose sight of._ There will be a new governing council soon and there will be calls to fill it with cricketers, with cricket lovers and general do-gooders. That would be a risk that Indian cricket cannot take. Yes, you need someone who understands cricket, someone who understands finance and marketing, but just as much you need someone who understands the law and the judicial process and someone with a more investigative bent of mind.

Sport, and in India that still translates largely into cricket, is far too big and complex to be run by sportspeople alone. The ICC, for example, is as much about political manoeuvring as it is about administering cricket and framing the laws and working out Duckworth Lewis and the DRS. And hence the greater need for sport to be run by people who are savvy and possessed of a more contemporary world view.

I foresee, for example, the increased use of analytics in sport; not just in the running of it but in the custody of it. Someone whose judgement I trust greatly told me that big data could be used, and indeed should be, to look for correlations in the murkier side of sport. When he told me of the possibilities, my eyes were wide open. The IPL, and every T20 league around the world, needs policing and big data will become mandatory provided of course, that those running the game are thinking like that. We still hold very amateur views on the running of sport largely because people influencing it haven't kept pace with the passage of time and technology.

I fear too that we are moving towards a phase where cricketers will need to be policed a bit more or certainly, will have to make far greater disclosures than at present. It will be inconvenient and uncomfortable but it will be a minor price to pay for the general good health of a sport like ours that has many predators eyeing it. Almost certainly, India will need a law against the fixing, or even the influencing, of some or all parts of cricket. England were able to make arrests because they do and in India we found ourselves floundering a bit in search of a law that could convict those suspected of foul play.

Cricketers will need mentoring too, and Pakistan needs it more than any other country in the world as cricket lovers there will admit. While that is already happening informally, I won't be surprised if we see systems in place for it. It is something Anil Kumble has been crying out for a long time now but as Rahul Dravid once said, there needs to be the fear of a jail term. Our game now attracts young men and women from all spheres of life, increasingly from families that aren't very well off. Given the insecurity, and limited duration, of sporting careers, the option of seeking a quick buck can be attractive. Mentorship and the law, and the knowledge that big brother, in the form of big data, is watching, are our defences.

T20 leagues and indeed cricket itself, are no longer mere sporting affairs. They are big businesses that _need stringent auditing and strict governance_. I would venture to say that while Kohli and Ashwin are critical to Indian cricket, the right administrators, especially in the states, are just as important. Fixing, in its various incarnations, will never go away (my mother once told me an old Marathi saying: where there is a bud there is a worm) but a vigilant administration, including franchise owners, can make it as difficult as possible.

What has happened at the PSL is a wake-up call. Indeed another wake-up call! Cricket needs T20 and the accompanying leagues but without the unwelcome visitors it can bring with it.

http://www.cricbuzz.com/cricket-news/92296/the-need-for-the-right-cricket-administrators-harsha-bhogle-voice-of-cricket
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Franchise based cricket leagues have mushroomed all over the world and given the kind of sponsorship, money, glamour and instant fame they can bring, young players can easily lose focus on values of game. Competitiveness forms the bedrock of any sport and a player's integrity and faith of spectators and administrators of that player being competitive are the underlying ideas that raises any sport almost sacramental levels.
High time administrators not only involve coaching staff but also guides to morally mentor the players.

@WAJsal @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

anant_s said:


> Franchise based cricket leagues have mushroomed all over the world and given the kind of sponsorship, money, glamour and instant fame they can bring, young players can easily lose focus on values of game. Competitiveness forms the bedrock of any sport and a player's integrity and faith of spectators and administrators of that player being competitive are the underlying ideas that raises any sport almost sacramental levels.
> High time administrators not only involve coaching staff but also guides to morally mentor the players.



No disagreement especially with last last line. The Player comes next in line to be defensive against fixers but on first, it is always the administration and top brass that actually defines and designs all the work and ethics and molds the player by making him aware of them culprits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Very saddened, no real interest left in PSL or Pakistan Cricket!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Decent match Islamabad vs Quetta but no new Pakistani player has emerged so far

Story of our Power hitter

Afridi (Pretty much semi retired in term of hitting)
Sharjeel (Pending paperwork review)
Latif (Pending paperwork review)
Khurram Manzoor (Unsure which team he is with ) 
Umar Akmal (Completely lost in PSL)
Ahmed Shahazd (Has not transferred his domestic form to UAE)

Only thing consitent so far Misbah as captain still steering his team clear

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Umar Akmal


feel sorry for him. he is really talented young player and perhaps requires a bit of coaching on his temperament. I believe he plays too aggressively at times for his own good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Umar Akmal , just does not have the temperment to be serious and take responsibility

Compared to the first season the input from Pakistani players has been minimal except from perhaps 1 solid knock by Kamran Akmal in frist match

The overseas players are certainly showing their better technique


High expectation players like

Ahmed Shahzad 

Umar Akmal 

Baber Azam
Azhar Ali (Injury / sitting out whats the deal ? not sure)
Have not exactly lit the competetion on fire yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mdcp

We in over seas cant watch psl. First few days it was live on jadoo tv than they blocked it. Idiots from pcb dont know what they are doing


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

PSL is streamed online I think by collaboration of some online company , I searched it recently as I wanted a bit higher clarity then what I was getting


----------



## RISING SUN

Pakistan's Shadab has an Indian idol
It is a well-known fact that Pakistan and India are not the best of mates when it comes to cricket.

So it is perhaps rare to see a young and upcoming Pakistan player idolise and Indian leg spinner. And that is quite heartening and maybe, just maybe, things will only get better and better from now on.

Shadab Khan may have played plenty of cricket on the streets of Rawalpindi and Mianwali in Pakistan and is still taking those baby steps when it comes to serious cricket.

An emerging talent, the 18-year-old has represented Pakistan Under-19s and Pakistan 'A,' and impressed, so much so that, he has been picked by the Islamabad United franchise in the HBL Pakistan Super League (PSL).

And although he didn't get any wickets in the first three matches, he bowled economical spells. Wickets did come finally, against Peshawar Zalmi, where he took two for 26, at the Sharjah Cricket Stadium on Saturday night.

Those two wickets were big ones too, those of Pakistan's Kamran Akmal and England limited-overs captain Eoin Morgan.

Shadab revealed that like most spinners, he looks up to the Australian wizard Shane Warne but ranks Indian leg spinner Amit Mishra as his idol.

"First it was Shane Warne but now it is Amit Mishra," said Shadab.

Meanwhile, he was thrilled to get the opportunity to play with senior players like Pakistan Test captain Misbah-ul-Haq, Mohammad Sami as well as foreign players like Brad Haddin, Shane Watson and Dwayne Smith, as part of the Islamabad United franchise.

"First of all, I would like to thank God for giving me the opportunity to play with such senior players as part of Islamabad United," Shadab said.

And he said that for a youngster, the PSL was the ideal platform to make a mark and get into the eyes of the selectors.

"For a youngster, the PSL is important because if we perform really well, we would be on the selectors' radar," he said.

Shadab also said that it was a learning curve, especially rubbing shoulders with top quality international cricketers.

"I feel really good playing with Islamabad United because there are some top foreign players as well. And I've been trying to learn from them," said Shadab.

The youngster said that advice from the coach Dean Jones and captain Misbah-ul-Haq has helped him a lot, especially when it came to his bowling action.

"After the first match, Dean Jones and Misbah bhai spoke to me and told me that I was going wide of the crease a little bit. So, they asked me to try and be a little bit inside," he said.
http://www.khaleejtimes.com/pakistans-shadab-has-an-indian-idol


----------



## anant_s

*Sana Mir - Trailblazer, Captain, Icon*







Purnima Malhotra





Sana Mir started her career as a fast bowler before a back injury turned her into a spinner. © Getty

Five minutes into the conversation, Sana Mir is quick to point out an oversight. "Batsmen must be the heroes in India, in Pakistan, bowlers are the heroes." (True That )

Let's be clear. Mir is still a fast bowler at heart, as she goes on to admit time and again.

Humayun Mir, an overprotective older brother, who was to later become her first coach, would warn his street gang that "they better behave with my sister". But while gully cricket became a guaranteed part of Sana's evening routine - where she volunteered to field for both sides, just to fit in - bowling privileges were to be earned on merit. And the eager beaver didn't disappoint either.

Smitten by the Wasim Akram-Waqar Younis duo, Mir picked up a liking for bowling fast at the age of six. So much so that the whole run-up, the posture and her action was modelled on Waqar. She wouldn't omit the head-band either. Not even on the streets, she adds.

An army man's daughter, Mir was quite an anomaly growing up. Even in a relatively progressive cantonment environment, there were the odd stares from passersby who'd be scandalised to see the only girl out and about on the streets. Mir chose not to pay any heed; that's how she made friends after all, every new city her father was posted in. Cricket in schools, anyway, was not meant for girls. Towards the backend of her high school, however, passion made way for education. For four years, Mir traded the ball for stacks of books. Until the 12th grade Chemistry exam rekindled the lost love.

"I was preparing for my chemistry paper, I remember, and while making electrons and protons (the atomic structures), I would switch from that and start setting my field on the paper!" Mir recalls, bursting into laughter. "That was the only thing my mind would get distracted to despite having not played for so long."

Mir's mother would have none of it. But contrary to what the then conservative society would have expected a parent to do, she pushed her daughter into the game instead. The PWCCA trials were a cakewalk for Mir who had honed her skills routinely on the streets of Pindi. So were the ones under PCB, that followed shortly after the ICC-IWCC merger, and Mir was one of the nine debutants at the 2005 Women's Asia Cup in Karachi. Mir announced herself at the highest level with an inswinger that castled a six-year veteran - and already a star by then - Mithali Raj.

Mir's affinity towards gully cricket stands out. "I own it! That's what has made me what I am today," Mir nods, a glint of pride in her eyes. "My whole experience of playing all that cricket with the boys has helped me a lot, in terms of giving confidence and developing cricket strategies.

"In gully cricket, at times, the offside is a wall and you have to (make the batsman) play only on the leg-side. Those kind of things have really helped me be a little more tactical about the sport."

Mir has no qualms in admitting that she never went to professional academies, which there were none for the ladies back in the day. Her playgrounds were the cantonment streets but the snag there was to be felt after a year in top-flight cricket. Lack of formal training meant that Mir had succeeded in emulating her childhood hero's complicated action but never really got the hang of the technique behind it. It comes as no surprise that when a series of stress fractures in the back threatened to end her nascent fast-bowling career, Mir looked back at her childhood days for inspiration. A pseudo Waqar Younis by the day, Mir turned a tweaker by night when there used to be just one night lamp to play under and fast-bowling, as a rule, was not allowed.

"After it used to get dark, we played with the plastic ball. And with a plastic ball you cannot bowl that fast, so I used to turn a spinner..."





"Now cricket's become a more respectable job and now they don't think that their daughters are merely wasting time." © Getty

On February 7, the offspinner raced to a rare milestone, becoming only the 15th woman - and first from her country - to register 100 ODI wickets. But in Mir, Pakistan gained more than just a wily bowler. She's the trailblazer, the captain, the leader women's cricket desperately needed for the sport to take off in the country.

Women's cricket in Pakistan has raced far ahead of the times since they were labelled miscreants and issued death threats in the '90s, and it is easy to understand why sports remained an untouchable subject for the longest time. That had been ingrained in the society's rulebook as a norm Mir is now desperate to change.

When the conservative families hesitated to send their girls through, Mir was there to counsel. When the parents played the education or the job card, Mir countered by highlighting the potential their daughters had outside of what the society deemed was an acceptable domain for its women. Of course, all the coaxing was sugarcoated with the lure of bringing glory to Pakistan and the family name.

*I was preparing for my chemistry paper, I remember, and while making electrons and protons, I would switch from that and start setting my field on the paper!*

Typically, she takes no credit for it. In fact, she chooses not to talk about it. Instead she goes to great lengths detailing on how the scenario is changing, for the better of course.

"I can say this for all the girls who you see in this Pakistan team. Because in Pakistan, there is no school or college cricket. So, all the girls who are ending up at this professional level, they have to be supported by their families.

"PCB is developing the domestic structure and the things are getting better but otherwise there is no school cricket, there is none at college (level) but still the girls are playing. That itself shows that it is the families who are encouraging them. But this kind of news does not go to the mainstream media because they think Pakistan is a very conservative country and the families might not be supportive. It is because of our families that we are here, its because of the support of our fathers and brothers, our mothers, everyone."

The introduction of central contracts took a long time coming but took care of the financials. Additionally, Mir shares that the four departments of the domestic circuit now hand out jobs to women cricketers.

"Now cricket's become a more respectable job and now they don't think that their daughters are merely wasting time. Because, if you play day in and day out [but] no international team is coming [home], you get limited matches - like initially when we started off in 2005, we used to get 4-5 matches per year. Basically compromising studies, not attending colleges because you have to go for camp, at that point it was really difficult to keep the girls coming and convincing the parents that this might turn into their profession one day.

"Now I feel the parents are more at ease with letting their daughters experiment with cricket and see if they are good enough."

But that journey was no cakewalk. The team was expected to translate passion into victories against semi-professional outfits. Not so long ago, a bulk of the side had come just off the streets, which took them longer than usual to prepare for the rigours of international cricket. "They would either be a very good bowler or a batter, say, but would lack in either the fielding department or fitness, or both... [Back then] they would make it to the national side because of their one skill that can make a difference.

"At the moment there are a maximum of four to five big schools and colleges who have cricket. But for me, at the national level, that's not a functional cricket setup. For a functional cricket setup, you have to have cricket at the grassroots in every city, every other school.

"Only once you have a domestic structure very competitive - like IPL has done for you guys, PSL is doing for the men's side in our country... then it feeds better players to the national side."




"We as Pakistanis desperately wanted a good news after what had happened [in Lahore 2009] and I am really thankful to God that we had been able to do it." © Getty

Unlike the men's team, for them, the season is limited. International or otherwise, the opportunities to rub shoulders with the best in the business, and improvise in the process, are restricted to a handful of games every year. Even the facilities are limited. "But the competition at the international level and the expectations are just the same," she rues.

"Because people want the team to win. Not everybody, not many know the details of our journey, the struggles we have had in the past ten years. So, I think, the expectations are same. If you're in Pakistan team, everybody would want you to win the game for your country no matter what. See, that's why we also play; we also want to win for our country but there are challenges [that not many know].

"If you see other countries like Australia, New Zealand, England and others, there sports is a culture, a part of daily life. Any girl who in fact is not playing a sport at the school level might come across as a strange exception. But in Pakistan, or in Asia, when a girl takes up sport, she sometimes is questioned 'why are you doing this?"

Lack of exposure is partially to be blamed. The opportunity to feel appreciated and, in turn, inspire is a concept still alien to this side.

"For a star to feel like a star, they should be shown on television. If you have a good spell that people can watch and will appreciate, that will give you more confidence. And you also inspire more people. It gives you an opportunity to improve yourself a lot because then critics also come in. So yeah, exposure is definitely something that would be really good for the girls... if people can see them performing and if they can perform in front of an audience, that confidence is something else."

While I can still contribute on the ground as a player, if we can have another leader being groomed, then Pakistan will be in good hands and I would have done my part.

Women's cricket across the globe has struggled to get a fair share of the pie - be it pay package or limelight - and Pakistan is no exception. But the lack of cricket on home soil has diluted both the bench strength and the interest of the audience, Mir rues.

"I think the biggest struggle is the lack of international cricket back home. We have developed the team on foreign grounds, in foreign conditions. That's also why I give a lot of credit to my girls. The batters have to operate in foreign conditions every time and even our bowlers - we bank on our spinners but when we go to Australia or England, even then we have to bank on our spinners because that's been our strength.

"The lack of international cricket at home has affected our reserve bank of payers as well. When we go to Australia or other countries, we get a chance to play with their A teams and under-19 teams but our such teams never get that chance to play (against) quality oppositions. That alone I think has been the biggest struggle."

That's where Mir, the captain, stepped in. When playing at home was not an option any more, Mir put all her efforts into inspiring her team to victories at the global stage. This captured the imagination of the people back home, broke gender stereotypes in an otherwise rigid community and eventually opened up more avenues for women in the country.

"I think it has opened the field of sports for women," she notes, humbly adding, "if I and my team are not taking a lot of credit for it.

"I say that because before the cricket team, there have been individuals in athletics, mountaineering and fields like that where they have achieved success individually and impacted people. But doing it as a team gives a bigger message... it has opened a lot of opportunities for women in general. Now people encourage their daughters to take up sports at different levels because they have seen that cricket can bring glory to the families and to Pakistan. That's the mindset we have been able to change."

Probably why the back-to-back golds at the Asian Games feature right at the top of her list of career highs.

"The first gold medal changed a lot of things for us. At that point, most of Pakistanis came to know that 'oh, we've got a women's cricket team'. Then, in Asian Games, we had Pakistan participating in more than 50 sports, and in previous eights years we had not won a single gold in any of those 50 categories. So, in a way, we were the first ones to bring home a gold in 2010. So that was really big moment for whole of Pakistan. That put us on the map."

The timing couldn't have been more perfect for the country that had been robbed of all home cricket after the visiting Sri Lankan men's team bus was attacked by armed gunmen barely months ago. "We as Pakistanis desperately wanted a good news after what had happened and I am really thankful to God that we had been able to do it.

"The second one was even more special, have to say, because even Sri Lanka was in the competition so it was a tougher pool that time around. I think defending a title is always a bigger challenge. So it was very special- being defending champions and going on to win it again.

"The first one, in 2010 no one basically expected it from us, but the second time everyone's expectations were there."

Having bought unprecedented laurels to the side, it came as a surprise to many when Mir decided to relinquish the T20 captaincy. However her decision was because of a bigger ideal.

"I think part of leadership - and my father discusses this a lot - he's always told me that developing people, nurturing future leaders is one of your key job as a leader," Mir observes. "I thought while I am still in my playing days, while I can still contribute on the ground as a player, if we can have another leader being groomed, then Pakistan will be in good hands (and) I would have done my part."





Mir's two recent trips to India have been strangely contrasting but not short of drama. © Getty

Exceeding expectations is indeed the culture Mir is trying to inculcate in her side. A defeat doesn't bother her as long as she knows her team had left it all out on the field, but poor cricket rankles her. Probably why Mir takes a lot of pride in being a part of the team that got the better of India at ICC events - something that the Pakistan's men's side is yet to get off the mark with.

"Beating India in a World Cup and twice, and especially in India because the intensity is there, you can't just avoid that." She doesn't make any attempt to hide the thrill. "And it wasn't just because it was India, what was more important was delivering in a pressure situation. That's something that really satisfied me as a player and as a captain."

In 2013, when her side was holed up inside the Cuttack stadium for the entire duration of the doomed World Cup campaign because their security outside could not be guaranteed, Mir did not hide her frustration at being devoid of all human contact. Three years later, when they were to return to the neighbouring country for the World T20, the situation was none the better and their arrival was delayed several times adding to the uncertainty. But Mir - and she speaks for the whole team - went back a happy bunch.

"I think the 2013 World Cup was very taxing... but then this World Cup happened!

"All the Indians who were catering us in the dressing rooms, they were super, super sweet with us. Even after winning against India, I remember, when I was coming back to the dressing room I was just asking the girls to keep their celebrations a little low-profile because after all we were in India and they might just not feel that way. 'We can celebrate once we are back at the hotel and we are in our rooms but not in the dressing rooms, don't be too noisy'. And the girls agreed to it.

"But then when we went up to the dressing room and we were keeping it less loud, the caterers just came and they all just hugged us and congratulated us. Few of them also said that now we are going to root for you because we have got a chance to go the World Cup. It was really special. It was really special because that's what the spirit of sports is all about.

"It reminded me of the little boy after the toss. We were having the national anthems before the India-Pakistan game and the little boy I had the opportunity to take along with me, once the anthems were over, he turned around and said something that I did not understand in first attempt. I asked him again, I said 'what did you say', and he said 'good luck!' I was wowed. He was an Indian. It was really sweet of him to say that. We were playing against his country but he did make it a point to wish us luck.

"I did not get a chance to talk to that boy after the game but everyone I talk to about my visit this time, I tell them this incident and remember that boy. His name was either Arman or Amitabh," she recollects fondly. The regret in her eyes is palpable but it is a gesture that Mir would not forget in a hurry.

© Cricbuzz

http://www.cricbuzz.com/cricket-news/92400/sana-mir-trailblazer-captain-icon-pakistan-cricket-team-womens-spotlight-by-purnima-malhotra

@WAJsal @Levina @Spring Onion @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> "All the Indians who were catering us in the dressing rooms, they were super, super sweet with us. Even after winning against India, I remember, when I was coming back to the dressing room I was just asking the girls to keep their celebrations a little low-profile because after all we were in India and they might just not feel that way. 'We can celebrate once we are back at the hotel and we are in our rooms but not in the dressing rooms, don't be too noisy'. And the girls agreed to it.
> 
> "But then when we went up to the dressing room and we were keeping it less loud, the caterers just came and they all just hugged us and congratulated us. Few of them also said that now we are going to root for you because we have got a chance to go the World Cup. It was really special. It was really special because that's what the spirit of sports is all about.
> 
> "It reminded me of the little boy after the toss. We were having the national anthems before the India-Pakistan game and the little boy I had the opportunity to take along with me, once the anthems were over, he turned around and said something that I did not understand in first attempt. I asked him again, I said 'what did you say', and he said 'good luck!' I was wowed. He was an Indian. It was really sweet of him to say that. We were playing against his country but he did make it a point to wish us luck.
> 
> "I did not get a chance to talk to that boy after the game but everyone I talk to about my visit this time, I tell them this incident and remember that boy. His name was either Arman or Amitabh," she recollects fondly. The regret in her eyes is palpable but it is a gesture that Mir would not forget in a hurry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> Very saddened, no real interest left in PSL or Pakistan Cricket!


What happened?

BTW, welcome to the club 



anant_s said:


> *Sana Mir - Trailblazer, Captain, Icon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purnima Malhotra
> 
> View attachment 379129
> 
> Sana Mir started her career as a fast bowler before a back injury turned her into a spinner. © Getty
> 
> Five minutes into the conversation, Sana Mir is quick to point out an oversight. "Batsmen must be the heroes in India, in Pakistan, bowlers are the heroes." (True That )
> 
> Let's be clear. Mir is still a fast bowler at heart, as she goes on to admit time and again.
> 
> Humayun Mir, an overprotective older brother, who was to later become her first coach, would warn his street gang that "they better behave with my sister". But while gully cricket became a guaranteed part of Sana's evening routine - where she volunteered to field for both sides, just to fit in - bowling privileges were to be earned on merit. And the eager beaver didn't disappoint either.
> 
> Smitten by the Wasim Akram-Waqar Younis duo, Mir picked up a liking for bowling fast at the age of six. So much so that the whole run-up, the posture and her action was modelled on Waqar. She wouldn't omit the head-band either. Not even on the streets, she adds.
> 
> An army man's daughter, Mir was quite an anomaly growing up. Even in a relatively progressive cantonment environment, there were the odd stares from passersby who'd be scandalised to see the only girl out and about on the streets. Mir chose not to pay any heed; that's how she made friends after all, every new city her father was posted in. Cricket in schools, anyway, was not meant for girls. Towards the backend of her high school, however, passion made way for education. For four years, Mir traded the ball for stacks of books. Until the 12th grade Chemistry exam rekindled the lost love.
> 
> "I was preparing for my chemistry paper, I remember, and while making electrons and protons (the atomic structures), I would switch from that and start setting my field on the paper!" Mir recalls, bursting into laughter. "That was the only thing my mind would get distracted to despite having not played for so long."
> 
> Mir's mother would have none of it. But contrary to what the then conservative society would have expected a parent to do, she pushed her daughter into the game instead. The PWCCA trials were a cakewalk for Mir who had honed her skills routinely on the streets of Pindi. So were the ones under PCB, that followed shortly after the ICC-IWCC merger, and Mir was one of the nine debutants at the 2005 Women's Asia Cup in Karachi. Mir announced herself at the highest level with an inswinger that castled a six-year veteran - and already a star by then - Mithali Raj.
> 
> Mir's affinity towards gully cricket stands out. "I own it! That's what has made me what I am today," Mir nods, a glint of pride in her eyes. "My whole experience of playing all that cricket with the boys has helped me a lot, in terms of giving confidence and developing cricket strategies.
> 
> "In gully cricket, at times, the offside is a wall and you have to (make the batsman) play only on the leg-side. Those kind of things have really helped me be a little more tactical about the sport."
> 
> Mir has no qualms in admitting that she never went to professional academies, which there were none for the ladies back in the day. Her playgrounds were the cantonment streets but the snag there was to be felt after a year in top-flight cricket. Lack of formal training meant that Mir had succeeded in emulating her childhood hero's complicated action but never really got the hang of the technique behind it. It comes as no surprise that when a series of stress fractures in the back threatened to end her nascent fast-bowling career, Mir looked back at her childhood days for inspiration. A pseudo Waqar Younis by the day, Mir turned a tweaker by night when there used to be just one night lamp to play under and fast-bowling, as a rule, was not allowed.
> 
> "After it used to get dark, we played with the plastic ball. And with a plastic ball you cannot bowl that fast, so I used to turn a spinner..."
> 
> View attachment 379130
> 
> "Now cricket's become a more respectable job and now they don't think that their daughters are merely wasting time." © Getty
> 
> On February 7, the offspinner raced to a rare milestone, becoming only the 15th woman - and first from her country - to register 100 ODI wickets. But in Mir, Pakistan gained more than just a wily bowler. She's the trailblazer, the captain, the leader women's cricket desperately needed for the sport to take off in the country.
> 
> Women's cricket in Pakistan has raced far ahead of the times since they were labelled miscreants and issued death threats in the '90s, and it is easy to understand why sports remained an untouchable subject for the longest time. That had been ingrained in the society's rulebook as a norm Mir is now desperate to change.
> 
> When the conservative families hesitated to send their girls through, Mir was there to counsel. When the parents played the education or the job card, Mir countered by highlighting the potential their daughters had outside of what the society deemed was an acceptable domain for its women. Of course, all the coaxing was sugarcoated with the lure of bringing glory to Pakistan and the family name.
> 
> *I was preparing for my chemistry paper, I remember, and while making electrons and protons, I would switch from that and start setting my field on the paper!*
> 
> Typically, she takes no credit for it. In fact, she chooses not to talk about it. Instead she goes to great lengths detailing on how the scenario is changing, for the better of course.
> 
> "I can say this for all the girls who you see in this Pakistan team. Because in Pakistan, there is no school or college cricket. So, all the girls who are ending up at this professional level, they have to be supported by their families.
> 
> "PCB is developing the domestic structure and the things are getting better but otherwise there is no school cricket, there is none at college (level) but still the girls are playing. That itself shows that it is the families who are encouraging them. But this kind of news does not go to the mainstream media because they think Pakistan is a very conservative country and the families might not be supportive. It is because of our families that we are here, its because of the support of our fathers and brothers, our mothers, everyone."
> 
> The introduction of central contracts took a long time coming but took care of the financials. Additionally, Mir shares that the four departments of the domestic circuit now hand out jobs to women cricketers.
> 
> "Now cricket's become a more respectable job and now they don't think that their daughters are merely wasting time. Because, if you play day in and day out [but] no international team is coming [home], you get limited matches - like initially when we started off in 2005, we used to get 4-5 matches per year. Basically compromising studies, not attending colleges because you have to go for camp, at that point it was really difficult to keep the girls coming and convincing the parents that this might turn into their profession one day.
> 
> "Now I feel the parents are more at ease with letting their daughters experiment with cricket and see if they are good enough."
> 
> But that journey was no cakewalk. The team was expected to translate passion into victories against semi-professional outfits. Not so long ago, a bulk of the side had come just off the streets, which took them longer than usual to prepare for the rigours of international cricket. "They would either be a very good bowler or a batter, say, but would lack in either the fielding department or fitness, or both... [Back then] they would make it to the national side because of their one skill that can make a difference.
> 
> "At the moment there are a maximum of four to five big schools and colleges who have cricket. But for me, at the national level, that's not a functional cricket setup. For a functional cricket setup, you have to have cricket at the grassroots in every city, every other school.
> 
> "Only once you have a domestic structure very competitive - like IPL has done for you guys, PSL is doing for the men's side in our country... then it feeds better players to the national side."
> View attachment 379131
> 
> "We as Pakistanis desperately wanted a good news after what had happened [in Lahore 2009] and I am really thankful to God that we had been able to do it." © Getty
> 
> Unlike the men's team, for them, the season is limited. International or otherwise, the opportunities to rub shoulders with the best in the business, and improvise in the process, are restricted to a handful of games every year. Even the facilities are limited. "But the competition at the international level and the expectations are just the same," she rues.
> 
> "Because people want the team to win. Not everybody, not many know the details of our journey, the struggles we have had in the past ten years. So, I think, the expectations are same. If you're in Pakistan team, everybody would want you to win the game for your country no matter what. See, that's why we also play; we also want to win for our country but there are challenges [that not many know].
> 
> "If you see other countries like Australia, New Zealand, England and others, there sports is a culture, a part of daily life. Any girl who in fact is not playing a sport at the school level might come across as a strange exception. But in Pakistan, or in Asia, when a girl takes up sport, she sometimes is questioned 'why are you doing this?"
> 
> Lack of exposure is partially to be blamed. The opportunity to feel appreciated and, in turn, inspire is a concept still alien to this side.
> 
> "For a star to feel like a star, they should be shown on television. If you have a good spell that people can watch and will appreciate, that will give you more confidence. And you also inspire more people. It gives you an opportunity to improve yourself a lot because then critics also come in. So yeah, exposure is definitely something that would be really good for the girls... if people can see them performing and if they can perform in front of an audience, that confidence is something else."
> 
> While I can still contribute on the ground as a player, if we can have another leader being groomed, then Pakistan will be in good hands and I would have done my part.
> 
> Women's cricket across the globe has struggled to get a fair share of the pie - be it pay package or limelight - and Pakistan is no exception. But the lack of cricket on home soil has diluted both the bench strength and the interest of the audience, Mir rues.
> 
> "I think the biggest struggle is the lack of international cricket back home. We have developed the team on foreign grounds, in foreign conditions. That's also why I give a lot of credit to my girls. The batters have to operate in foreign conditions every time and even our bowlers - we bank on our spinners but when we go to Australia or England, even then we have to bank on our spinners because that's been our strength.
> 
> "The lack of international cricket at home has affected our reserve bank of payers as well. When we go to Australia or other countries, we get a chance to play with their A teams and under-19 teams but our such teams never get that chance to play (against) quality oppositions. That alone I think has been the biggest struggle."
> 
> That's where Mir, the captain, stepped in. When playing at home was not an option any more, Mir put all her efforts into inspiring her team to victories at the global stage. This captured the imagination of the people back home, broke gender stereotypes in an otherwise rigid community and eventually opened up more avenues for women in the country.
> 
> "I think it has opened the field of sports for women," she notes, humbly adding, "if I and my team are not taking a lot of credit for it.
> 
> "I say that because before the cricket team, there have been individuals in athletics, mountaineering and fields like that where they have achieved success individually and impacted people. But doing it as a team gives a bigger message... it has opened a lot of opportunities for women in general. Now people encourage their daughters to take up sports at different levels because they have seen that cricket can bring glory to the families and to Pakistan. That's the mindset we have been able to change."
> 
> Probably why the back-to-back golds at the Asian Games feature right at the top of her list of career highs.
> 
> "The first gold medal changed a lot of things for us. At that point, most of Pakistanis came to know that 'oh, we've got a women's cricket team'. Then, in Asian Games, we had Pakistan participating in more than 50 sports, and in previous eights years we had not won a single gold in any of those 50 categories. So, in a way, we were the first ones to bring home a gold in 2010. So that was really big moment for whole of Pakistan. That put us on the map."
> 
> The timing couldn't have been more perfect for the country that had been robbed of all home cricket after the visiting Sri Lankan men's team bus was attacked by armed gunmen barely months ago. "We as Pakistanis desperately wanted a good news after what had happened and I am really thankful to God that we had been able to do it.
> 
> "The second one was even more special, have to say, because even Sri Lanka was in the competition so it was a tougher pool that time around. I think defending a title is always a bigger challenge. So it was very special- being defending champions and going on to win it again.
> 
> "The first one, in 2010 no one basically expected it from us, but the second time everyone's expectations were there."
> 
> Having bought unprecedented laurels to the side, it came as a surprise to many when Mir decided to relinquish the T20 captaincy. However her decision was because of a bigger ideal.
> 
> "I think part of leadership - and my father discusses this a lot - he's always told me that developing people, nurturing future leaders is one of your key job as a leader," Mir observes. "I thought while I am still in my playing days, while I can still contribute on the ground as a player, if we can have another leader being groomed, then Pakistan will be in good hands (and) I would have done my part."
> 
> View attachment 379132
> 
> Mir's two recent trips to India have been strangely contrasting but not short of drama. © Getty
> 
> Exceeding expectations is indeed the culture Mir is trying to inculcate in her side. A defeat doesn't bother her as long as she knows her team had left it all out on the field, but poor cricket rankles her. Probably why Mir takes a lot of pride in being a part of the team that got the better of India at ICC events - something that the Pakistan's men's side is yet to get off the mark with.
> 
> "Beating India in a World Cup and twice, and especially in India because the intensity is there, you can't just avoid that." She doesn't make any attempt to hide the thrill. "And it wasn't just because it was India, what was more important was delivering in a pressure situation. That's something that really satisfied me as a player and as a captain."
> 
> In 2013, when her side was holed up inside the Cuttack stadium for the entire duration of the doomed World Cup campaign because their security outside could not be guaranteed, Mir did not hide her frustration at being devoid of all human contact. Three years later, when they were to return to the neighbouring country for the World T20, the situation was none the better and their arrival was delayed several times adding to the uncertainty. But Mir - and she speaks for the whole team - went back a happy bunch.
> 
> "I think the 2013 World Cup was very taxing... but then this World Cup happened!
> 
> "All the Indians who were catering us in the dressing rooms, they were super, super sweet with us. Even after winning against India, I remember, when I was coming back to the dressing room I was just asking the girls to keep their celebrations a little low-profile because after all we were in India and they might just not feel that way. 'We can celebrate once we are back at the hotel and we are in our rooms but not in the dressing rooms, don't be too noisy'. And the girls agreed to it.
> 
> "But then when we went up to the dressing room and we were keeping it less loud, the caterers just came and they all just hugged us and congratulated us. Few of them also said that now we are going to root for you because we have got a chance to go the World Cup. It was really special. It was really special because that's what the spirit of sports is all about.
> 
> "It reminded me of the little boy after the toss. We were having the national anthems before the India-Pakistan game and the little boy I had the opportunity to take along with me, once the anthems were over, he turned around and said something that I did not understand in first attempt. I asked him again, I said 'what did you say', and he said 'good luck!' I was wowed. He was an Indian. It was really sweet of him to say that. We were playing against his country but he did make it a point to wish us luck.
> 
> "I did not get a chance to talk to that boy after the game but everyone I talk to about my visit this time, I tell them this incident and remember that boy. His name was either Arman or Amitabh," she recollects fondly. The regret in her eyes is palpable but it is a gesture that Mir would not forget in a hurry.
> 
> © Cricbuzz
> 
> http://www.cricbuzz.com/cricket-news/92400/sana-mir-trailblazer-captain-icon-pakistan-cricket-team-womens-spotlight-by-purnima-malhotra
> 
> @WAJsal @Levina @Spring Onion @The Eagle


A good player and an EXCELLENT person this lady.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

*LONDON: Lord’s Cricket Stadium presented tribute to Pakistan’s star all-rounder Shahid Khan Afridi with a video of his 2009 World T20 winning performance.*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Had the most brilliant Cricket game yesterday, @anant_s . We had a match against some big boys who play across the other side of the street, batted first got 41 in 8 overs. And we won by 14 runs. You should have seen their faces, priceless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Had the most brilliant Cricket game yesterday, @anant_s . We had a match against some big boys who play across the other side of the street, batted first got 41 in 8 overs. And we won by 14 runs. You should have seen their faces, priceless.


David taming Goliath 

am sure the losing team won't commit the mistake of taking your team lightly again.


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> David taming Goliath
> 
> am sure the losing team won't commit the mistake of taking your team lightly again.


Exactly, actually they have respect for us but don't see our team fit for a good contest. And trust me they had some real good batsmen. Took 3 wickets, and conceded only 4 runs in two overs. Match was over within 6 overs. It was a good day. Wish we were filming it man.

Rattled the middle stumps on two occasions, should have seen our celebrations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> Rattled the middle stumps on two occasions







well simply ain't any better sight in cricket than this!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839129616350597120

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

https://www.dawn.com/news/1319194/stadium-stories-famous-pakistan-cricket-grounds


----------



## Hafiz-Zafar

Slav Defence said:


> First of all,
> I would like to congratulate my fellow Pakistani cricket fans ,since international game play has returned after several years.
> Anxious for other cricket team's visit.Any news and updates regarding with upcoming tours will be definitely appreciated.
> Regards


Good information.


----------



## cricscores

I think Muhammad Asif is also a good choice for Pakistan cricket.


----------



## BDforever

WAJsal said:


> Had the most brilliant Cricket game yesterday, @anant_s . We had a match against some big boys who play across the other side of the street, batted first got 41 in 8 overs. And we won by 14 runs. You should have seen their faces, priceless.


that was very low scoring match ! ! ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

BDforever said:


> that was very low scoring match ! ! ! !


And they had some really good batsmen for street cricket. I think they took us very lightly, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

WAJsal said:


> And they had some really good batsmen for street cricket. I think they took us very lightly, lol.


did u play in the field or in street ?
what is the usual score in 10 overs in your street cricket ?


----------



## WAJsal

BDforever said:


> did u play in the field or in street ?


Street, it's quite opened compared to a typical street cricket field where you usually only have a mid on and a mid off. We are lucky to have Mid wicket and covers open, nothing behind fine leg or point.


BDforever said:


> what is the usual score in 10 overs in your street cricket ?


We usually don't have 10 overs, 8 is most of the times maximum we would have. I think the average score in say 5 overs is 60 to 70. I have a 100 plus score being made in 6 overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

WAJsal said:


> We usually don't have 10 overs, 8 is most of the times maximum we would have. I think the average score in say 5 overs is 60 to 70. I have a 100 plus score being made in 6 overs.


I played in field mostly and you reminded me that we used to play 3-4 days test match, 45 overs per day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egurupk

Glad you created a thread for cricket but these days, weather changed from winters to hot summer. I don't think many of us even watching latest Pak WD series. I am not watching it  

There are number of other sports but don't know why we from childhood to a young man, always likes cricket.


----------



## WAJsal

@anant_s ...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853490205826850816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> @anant_s ...
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pak-...er-union-home-secy.488935/page-5#post-9386789


I'm deliberately trying to avoid getting into that debate brother. 
read some comments and found it terrible the way several posters are responding to whole situation.
My point of view on whole matter right now is that there is a legal procedure laid down and let that be followed.
I'm sure the person in question will be given a fair chance to appeal against the verdict and Indian government will spare no efforts in ensuring good legal assistance. The diplomatic pressure too has a role to play and i'm waiting to see how things pan out.
that said i still feel sorry the way some comments are coming, in media as well as here on forum.


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> I'm deliberately trying to avoid getting into that debate brother.
> read some comments and found it terrible the way several posters are responding to whole situation.
> My point of view on whole matter right now is that there is a legal procedure laid down and let that be followed.
> I'm sure the person in question will be given a fair chance to appeal against the verdict and Indian government will spare no efforts in ensuring good legal assistance. The diplomatic pressure too has a role to play and i'm waiting to see how things pan out.
> that said i still feel sorry the way some comments are coming, in media as well as here on forum.


Crap man, wrong link...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853490205826850816sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> wrong link...


i thought so!

btw, is there a national level academy supported by PCB for above work. 
i mean corporate sponsorship and scholarships are always welcome, but on under 14/15 and under 17/19 levels, you require proper training, coaching and medical fitness experts and that job on a massive scale (given huge number of aspiring players), should always be in purview of national board.



The Eagle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839129616350597120









Back in those days of uncovered pitches and no helmets protection even against bowlers like Lillie, Thomson, Imran, Sir Vivian's aggression to take on hostile fast bowling is a feat, that shall remain unmatched. 
Happy Birthday!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

anant_s said:


> Back in those days of uncovered pitches and no helmets protection even against bowlers like Lillie, Thomson, Imran, Sir Vivian's aggression to take on hostile fast bowling is a feat, that shall remain unmatched.


The key was fearless, which we don't see today even with batsmen with helmets. Short ball scares them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> The key was fearless,


& if i may add to that, Batsman dependence on his instincts. If you watch batsmen of 70s and good part of 80s, they had really good hand eye co-ordination and went on to play with gut instinct. This is evident by the way they hooked and pulled fast bowlers and used feet against spinners.
These days with heavy bats and good protection batsman almost play like following a script of fixed pattern.
I also believe that is one reason why when a genuinely fast bowler who can either swing or keep a tight line (Likes of Shane Bond, Steyn, Brett Lee, Aamir, Johnson et al), can actually trouble batsmen simply by intimidation. Batsmen today maybe better athletes but technically they are a pale shadow of golden era of 70s and 80s batting school. It is like a cricketing equivalent of today's students, who find it difficult to move without internet.


----------



## BDforever

*BIG NEWS ! ! ! BCB HAS SECURED DEAL WORTH ABOUT $8MILLION USD JERSEY SPONSOR WITH CURRENT SPONSOR ROBI COMPANY FOR NEXT 26MONTHS BEATING 4 OTHER CONTENDERS. MEANING BCB WILL GET ABOUT $3.69MILLION USD PER YEAR. THIS PLACES BD 3RD OR 4TH POSITION (DON'T KNOW ABOUT ECB'S LATEST JERSEY SPONSOR DEAL) IN TERMS OF MONETARY VALUE OF JERSEY SPONSORSHIP.*

@WAJsal @anant_s

@RiazHaq here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

BDforever said:


> *BIG NEWS ! ! ! BCB HAS SECURED DEAL WORTH ABOUT $8MILLION USD JERSEY SPONSOR WITH CURRENT SPONSOR ROBI COMPANY FOR NEXT 26MONTHS BEATING 4 OTHER CONTENDERS. MEANING BCB WILL GET ABOUT $3.69MILLION USD PER YEAR. THIS PLACES BD 3RD OR 4TH POSITION (DON'T KNOW ABOUT ECB'S LATEST JERSEY SPONSOR DEAL) IN TERMS OF MONETARY VALUE OF JERSEY SPONSORSHIP.*
> 
> @WAJsal @anant_s
> 
> @RiazHaq here


Cricket Board would surely be ecstatic!


----------



## WAJsal

__ https://www.facebook.com/




@anant_s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anant_s

WAJsal said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @anant_s


He really reads the game better than most of his peers.
Luckily for him, he had a team to take advantage of that fact.
He shall remain the most loved captain of national team for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*Ravi Shastri named head coach, Zaheer Khan new bowling coach:* 

Rahul Dravid appointed batting consultant for specific overseas tours, says BCCI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

A very heart touching story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today in 1996 a cricket match between Pakistan and New Zealand at Rawalpindi, was delayed for 20 minutes because PCB official forgot to bring balls to the stadium.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*BAHRIA TOWN KARACHI*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan pioneers hail reverse swing as 'art' not 'cheating'*







*KARACHI: Pakistan's masters of reverse-swinging a cricket ball have unanimously defended it as an "art" which can be achieved without the tampering that ended in shameful bans for three Australian players.*

Steve Smith had to step down as Australia captain and David Warner as vice captain after they orchestrated ball-tampering through batsman Cameron Bancroft in the Cape Town Test against South Africa last week.

Bancroft was found to have used a piece of sandpaper in an attempt to alter the condition of the ball while on the field to create swing for Australia´s bowlers and deceive the South African batsmen.

Cricket Australia came down hard, handing a one-year ban each to Smith and Warner and nine months to Bancroft for sullying the country´s sporting image.

In Pakistan, an internet meme swept social media appearing to show legendary pacemen Imran Khan, Wasim Akram and Waqar Younis smiling over the incident -- with a caption that accused the Australians of being "amateurs" in their efforts to create reverse swing.

Former Pakistan fast bowler Sarfraz Nawaz --- widely regarded as a pioneer of reverse swing -- refused to accept the implication that the skill requires ball-tampering.

"This is ridiculous to say reverse swing is cheating," Sarfraz told AFP. "You can achieve reverse swing without tampering with the ball.






Former Pakistan fast bowler Sarfraz Nawaz --- widely regarded as a pioneer of reverse swing -- refused to accept the implication that the skill requires ball-tampering.

"There is a conventional swing which is done with the new ball and then there is reverse swing which is achieved with an old ball and it has been proved in laboratories that reverse swing is a scientific phenomenon."

Sarfraz took 177 wickets in 55 Tests, including an amazing nine for 86 against Australia at Melbourne in 1979 that included a spell of seven wickets for a mere one run in 33 balls.

* 'It was and will remain an art'*

"When I passed the art to Imran Khan he developed it and then taught Wasim Akram and Waqar Younis, and in those times everyone called it cheating but when the Englishmen started to reverse swing it became an art," said Sarfraz.

"It was and will remain an art, but resorting to tampering is cheating and that was what Australians did to beat South Africa and were deservedly punished.

"Conventional swing is simple -- if the seam is angled toward the slip fielders it will swing away from the right-handed batsman, and if the seam is angled towards the leg side it will swing into the batsman," explained Sarfraz. "Reverse swing is totally opposite."

Sarfraz passed the art to Imran, who achieved more success than his master but also confessed to ball-tampering by using a bottle top to roughen one side of the ball.






Imran passed the torch to Wasim and Waqar -- regarded as one of international cricket´s most destructive new-ball pairings

Asked in a 1994 television interview whether he would have got 362 Test wickets had he not tampered with the ball, Imran replied: "Yes, it´s a misconception that whoever scratches the ball can get wickets.

"The whole Sussex team knew I could reverse swing and I would swing at one end while other bowlers could not swing it," said Imran, who played for the English county.

* 'Sultan of Swing'*

Imran passed the torch to Wasim and Waqar -- regarded as one of international cricket´s most destructive new-ball pairings.

The two ripped through England´s batsmen on Pakistan´s 1992 tour, but were also alleged by British media to have tampered with the ball. Wasim excelled for English county Lancashire for a decade while Waqar starred for Glamorgan and Surrey.






Wasim and Waqar ripped through England´s batsmen on Pakistan´s 1992 tour.

"Those allegations were hurtful," recalled Waqar. "Of course, reverse swing can be achieved without cheating. Nowadays most of the bowlers do that and get wickets and help their teams win."

While Wasim -- nicknamed the "Sultan of Swing" -- was never caught tampering, Waqar was slapped with a one-match suspension and fined 50 percent of his match fee in a tri-series in Sri Lanka in 2000.

Waqar suggested only one brand of cricket ball should be used in international cricket, saying it would lead to a fairer contest.

"Why do we use different brand of balls in different countries?" Waqar asked. "In my opinion the Duke ball is the best and the SG comes close to it. They are the best balls for swing so in order to have uniformity and better swing these balls should be used everywhere.

"This will help bowlers and this will also produce better batsmen. We should solve the problem and not indulge in the blame game."


----------



## ghazi52

*Babar Azam and a case for adoring simplicity*





Against the West Indies he displayed precisely what makes him so good. PHOTO: AFP

KARACHI: Babar Azam is 23. This is a fact that bears repeating and reminding. Such is the head on those slender shoulders that it isn’t difficult to forget that.

The 23-year-old has a ridiculous ODI and T20I record. He averages 51.11 in ODIs, having already scored 1,789 runs in 50-over cricket for the Men in Green. For context, that is more than skipper Sarfraz Ahmed’s career tally. His 97* knockout against West Indies in the second T20I took his T20I average to over 50 as well; 53.15 to be exact.

Such numbers are not only obscene but also almost unheard of. They are out of the reach of every batsman in the world whose name isn’t Virat Kohli. In other words, for anyone who isn’t an absolute freak of a nature.

Nobody else averages 50 in both limited-overs formats. Not the other big three — Steven Smith, Joe Root and Kane Williamson. Not the old guard — Hashim Amla, AB de Villiers and MS Dhoni. Only Kohli and Babar.

Against the West Indies he displayed precisely what makes him so good. The grace and the elegance. The dismissive nature of his drives. The utter control in every shot. The riskfree manner of run-getting. The uncanny ability to make it all look so so easy.

Yet it also showed precisely why he is so criminally underrated in Pakistan. On Monday night, Babar had a strike-rate of over 167, yet played almost none of the shots that really get the average Pakistani heart racing. There was no wild swing at the ball, no skiers, and almost no balls sailing straight over the bowler’s head. Even the six he hit was a lesson in technique; eyes on the ball, body still, onto the pitch of the ball, doesn’t try to hit it too hard, perfect follow through. Coaches in England wouldn’t have seen anything more beautiful since they laid their eyes on their first born.

Yet you can hit the most stylish shots in the world as many times as you want but in Pakistan you aren’t considered sexy unless you can send an industraial hoick sailing into the night sky. For proof, talk to Messrs Muhammad Yousuf and Shahid Afridi.

But there are other reasons behind why Babar isn’t the darling of this strange strange nation. Babar is the kind of player we respect, the kind whose hand we would like to collectively shake after a match-winning performance, rather than the kind of player we adore, the kind who we would run up to before embracing them in a bear hug.

He isn’t in your face, he doesn’t wear chains around his neck, he doesn’t dye his hair or cut it in strange ways, he isn’t all guns and glory. He isn’t Shadab Khan, he isn’t Muhammad Amir, he isn’t Umar Akmal — three of the nations most recent darlings.

Hell, even his shots are almost apologetic. Just a simple front foot push, as economical as they come. He isnt macho and bravado, he is sense and sensibility. He is the sweet boy you would want your daughter to marry, not the cool kid on the block. He doesn’t scream and shout, he merely smiles shyly.

Perhaps this lack of adoration is down to Babar too; self-effacing and down-to-earth as he is.

“I simply try to give my 100 per cent wherever I play,” he said during an interview with Daily Express’s Saleem Khaliq. “I’ve worked very hard to get here. I believe the harder I work, the better the results will be.”

This is a player determined to make good of his ridiculous talent. Perhaps he has learned from the mistakes of his two cousins — Kamran and Umar Akmal — who have both been bigger superstars than Babar at the peak of their powers but have never come anywhere near close to Babar’s on-field exploits.

Comparing Babar with Umar seems almost like rubbing the poor Akmal’s nose in it — akin to beating a dead horse — but it makes for interesting reading into why Umar, rather than Babar, was the one the country was quicker to love.

In ODIs, Babar has scored 31.7% of his runs in fours and 5.7% of his runs in sixes. Umar’s tally is 34.1% for fours and 9.9% for sixes. In T20Is, the dichotomy between the two increases further. Babar has 38.5% in fours and 7.8% in sixes. Umar has 28.9% in fours but a whopping 19.5% in sixes.

Conventional wisdom would say the man hitting more boundaries would be the one scoring at a higher rate. Yet there is very little to choose from. Umar’s 85.94 in ODIs just about betters Babar’s 84.26 but the younger cousin boasts a strike-rate of 127.49 as compared to Umar’s 122.9. What Babar lacks in boundary hitting, he makes up for in canny maneouvering of the field and good running between the wickets. Of course Babar absolutely dwarves Umar in terms of average; he absolutely dwarves every Pakistani cricketer in terms of average.

The Lahore-born Babar is on course to becoming the greatest batsman Pakistan has ever produced. He is going about it in the best of manners; quietly and without controversy, breaking records along the way. It would be a pity though, if he doesn’t win over our collective hearts in the process too.

It is high time that we embrace Babar in the warmest of bear hugs rather than giving him yet another handshake.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Sunny4pak

Tribute to AB Deviliers: One of the finest of all time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014838937716527104
Congrats Team Pakistan.


----------



## Arsalan

What the...

Pakistan have no games from now till DECEMBER? Its a huge gap really. Boring.

Cannot wait for English premier League to start then.


----------



## Pakistanpatriot

Pakistan Cricket - Moments in Time - Paper Machines Films | Facebook

Just watched this video, this is amazing!


----------



## Arsalan

Arsalan said:


> What the...
> 
> Pakistan have no games from now till DECEMBER? Its a huge gap really. Boring.
> 
> Cannot wait for English premier League to start then.


My bad, we have an Asia Cup in September!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Arsalan said:


> My bad, we have an Asia Cup in September!




https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/asia-cup-2018-odi.572464/#post-10708364

Started a thread to follow all Asia Cup 2018 action.


----------



## Pak-Canuck

So now two back to back T-20 series (3 games each), first against Australia and then against New Zealand. Interesting thing is our T-20 ranking is so high that even if we lose both series 2-1 we'll still be ranked #1!

However Sarfraz hasn't lost a SINGLE T20 series since he was appointed T-20 captain in 2016. To date he has won 9 consecutive T-20 series without loss, winning 23 wins out of 27 games. 

These series included:
1 against England in England
1 against West Indies in UAE
1 against West Indies in West Indies
1 against New Zealand in New Zealand
1 against World XI (which had 5 South Africans and 3 Aussies)
1 against West Indies in Pakistan
1 against Sri Lanka in UAE and Pakistan
1 against Scotland in Scotland
1 Tri-series against Australia and Zimbabwe in Zimbabwe

Let's hope he continues his streak!


----------



## Zibago

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055049992937844738@django @RealNapster @BHarwana @PakSword

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Zibago said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055049992937844738@django @RealNapster @BHarwana @PakSword


----------



## ghazi52

President Ayub Khan batting alongside national team while visiting the Pakistan Cricket Team Camp before its test series against West Indies. Ijaz Butt can also be seen at the back in a cricket kit. Feb 1959 Karachi.


----------



## Windjammer

ICC Cricket Trophy reaches the Wagah border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This will be Pakistan’s 1st and Asia’s only 2nd solar powered stadium.


----------



## ghazi52

*National Stadium Renovation Update*


----------



## ghazi52

1987 World Cup that hosted by Pakistan & India.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zibago

Baon rami raja ji 
@RealNapster @Mentee @PakSword @The Sandman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104407224804364289

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Basho Meadows, *Skardu*, Baltistan
IAA Photography

Cricket ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

In international cricket Britain is represented by the English, Scottish and a half Irish team. I think India too should be allowed to field more than one team at the international level


----------



## ghazi52

1981: Pakistan’s Javed Miandad clashed with Australia’s Dennis Lillee - Perth Cricket Test 

Miandad played Lillee to square leg and completed an easy run, with a collision taking place in the center. According to Miandad, Lillee had tried to block him in the path. After a verbal exchange, Lillee went ahead and kicked Miandad on his pads. Miandad, started charging towards Lillee with his bat lifted high above the head, as if to hit him. The umpire's intervention prevented what could have turned out to be a real assault had Miandad gone ahead with his plans.

The blame for the incident was laid on Lillee by many experts. Former Australian captains like Bob Simpson and Ian Chappell condemned Lillee’s behavior.


----------



## Zee-shaun

Wtf is going on here? 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/977583526232158209


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Dhoni refuses to retire even now, lagta hai next year T20 WC hara kar hi retirement lega


----------



## Zee-shaun

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> Dhoni refuses to retire even now, lagta hai next year T20 WC hara kar hi retirement lega


He still has much cricket left in him. I don't see a problem him playing the WC next year.
He should learn not to let politics in his way.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Zee-shaun said:


> He still has much cricket left in him. I don't see a problem him playing the WC next year.
> He should learn not to let politics in his way.



Hell no, subcontinent people have emotional attachments to past heros that prolongs their career excessively. Be it tendulkar, afridi, Jaysura etc. Not only they become liabilities for the team they also devoid several of our young talented players of their place in the squad. Dhoni is so much out of form he can't even keep rotating strike in middle overs in death overs he is only able to do that because that's what the opposition want him to do at that point.


----------



## fatman17

*A Stylist in glasses
ZED

1947*
That classical strokemaker Zaheer Abbas was born. Playing in glasses for much of his career, he scored 5062 Test runs for Pakistan (1969-70 to 1985-86) and is the only batsman to have hit two separate hundreds in a first-class match eight times. He twice made Test double-hundreds in England: 274 at Edgbaston in 1971 and 240 at The Oval in 1974. 




has scored over 100 first class centuries - only Asian to achieve this milestone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shaheen afridi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## jupiter2007

_For the 2nd test, Pakistan will have to make few changes. 
I think this should be the team in next test match.

1) Shan Masood
2) Abid Ali 
3) Azhar Ali (c)
4) Asad Shafiq
5) Babar Azam
6) Mohammad Rizwan (wk)
7) Haris Sohail / Iftikhar Ahmed / Kashif Bhatti
8) Yasir Shah
9) Mohammad Abbas
10) Imran Khan
11) Shaheen Afridi_


----------



## k s ahmed

is it just me who thinks that cricket should be abolished in pakistan and money sbould be invested in hockey and other better local sports.
cricket has flopped in pakistan and pakisstan team has become totally a bunch of losers including the selector himself. 
any thoughts?


----------



## El Sidd

I loathe Cricket.

It has destroyed generations after generations of young Pakistanis. Although not a sport, the colonial tool has been given a new lease of life by capturing an audience of roughly 2 billion people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k s ahmed

its a fairly boring and time consuming game. it was designed by rich elite of england. 
it has destroyed but also gave us some entertainment and some name..as long as we kept working hard. but now its all totally corrupt.. like TOTALLY


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

You play Harris Sohail at wrong batting order and then tell him to pack his bags. 
Mr Misbah and Waqar are you out of your Fing mind?
You played wrong 11 in first test 
You played wrong batting order on first test
You had weak planning and defensive strategy for 1st test 
Why the fuxk is player responsible for wrong utilization if someone is car mechanic and you tell him to fix aircraft it wont work until you find one who loves aircraft and believes it's his life. 
Please take a note. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> You play Harris Sohail at wrong batting order and then tell him to pack his bags.
> Mr Misbah and Waqar are you out of your Fing mind?
> You played wrong 11 in first test
> You played wrong batting order on first test
> You had weak planning and defensive strategy for 1st test
> Why the fuxk is player responsible for wrong utilization if someone is car mechanic and you tell him to fix aircraft it wont work until you find one who loves aircraft and believes it's his life.
> Please take a note. Thanks


Team is under experiment since last 10 years. Get the mullah party out and bring real professionals. Otherwise mamo and bhanja will make team like this ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

After our great team in the 1990s unfortunately Pakistan cricket always suffered from unprofessionalism, lack of planning, tactics and fitness issues, they have no idea how to cope under pressure. We need independent PCB who will employ experts and improve our domestic cricket level. I cant see that happening as our former coach Geoff Lawson said "Pakistan cricket involves alot of politics". I can remember he removed Shahid Afridi from the team but he was reinstated due to political pressure from tax chors, and I remember Pakistan loosing to Zimbabwe in the world cup even though we were alot better than them. It was clearly either corruption or unable to handle pressure. 

If Pakistan needs two runs to win a match with 6 balls remaining, a Pakistani batsmen will always want to hit a six or four instead of playing safe and go for double to win the cup.


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Wasim Khan never played cricket in Pakistan yet he is there.
Ehsan Mani never played cricket yet he is there.
I mean instead of making our team strong these mfkers covering their in competence with bringing cricket back to Pakistan . fasad. If your team is strong then you dont have to worry about teams coming to Pakistan because they will
How about focusing on Test Championship how about focusing on developing players and not look for personal pocket. If I was in charge of PCB the first thing I would've done is arrange a test series on UK which
1. Will give our players to play in kinda of home environment.
2. Brings some revenue shared with ECB
3. It will give players ability to play on fast pitches like England to constantly improve themselves
Instead our PCB is focusing on
1. Bringing and begging 3rd class teams to tour our country
2. Not focusing on quality rather $$$$.
3. Average and mediocre people run the show for as long as possible looting the whole board corrupting the system
What an incompetent bunch of Morons running our country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakAlp

HAIDER said:


> Team is under experiment since last 10 years. Get the mullah party out and bring real professionals. Otherwise mamo and bhanja will make team like this ..



I can remember this experiment talk back in 2003 when our senior players retired and a few other good players were kicked out of the team. Its ridiculous, you have stupid people taking charge of PCB and then talking about experiment even though they have no clue on what they are doing. They just want to change things so they can say we made changes but instead they mess it up even more. We need an expert team to lead PCB and then plan for the next 10 to 20 years on what we are going to do. We had world class bowler like Asif who's career was destroyed because they didnt manage him well, yes it was his fault for taking drugs but where was PCB looking after its young players, the players should be taught in domestic cricket that drugs and match fixing is a serious crime which WILL destroy your career and you will end up in jail


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

I wish they play 
1. Shane Masood
2. Abid Ali
3. Azhar Ali
4. Babar Azam
5. Asad Shafiq
6. Mohammad Rizwan
7. Yasir Shah
8. Mohammad Abbas
9. Musa Khan
10. Shaeen Shah Afridi
11. Naseem Shah

But knowing our people's in power defensive strategy we will most likely end up with 
1. Shane Masood 
2. Imam ul Haq
3. Azhar Ali
4. Asad shafiq
5. Babar Azam
6. Ifthakhar The don bradman of misbah
7. Rizwan
8. Yasir
9. Abbas
10. Shaheen 
11. Naseem Shah
And if they play the second team then its pathetic and defensive asking for miracles are we not ashamed asking Allah for miracle everytime while we stand incompetent at teaming strategizing and executing . Because we believe on indviolism and personal success rather as a team as a society and as a country.Teams wins individual more often ends up looser nice effort but Looserrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Pk Army we want winners not losers and defensive minds.


----------



## Signalian

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> You play Harris Sohail at wrong batting order and then tell him to pack his bags.
> Mr Misbah and Waqar are you out of your Fing mind?
> You played wrong 11 in first test
> You played wrong batting order on first test
> You had weak planning and defensive strategy for 1st test
> Why the fuxk is player responsible for wrong utilization if someone is car mechanic and you tell him to fix aircraft it wont work until you find one who loves aircraft and believes it's his life.
> Please take a note. Thanks


Stopped watching cricket after wasim, inzimam, yousuf and the likes retired.


----------



## omegalamba7XL9

Signalian said:


> Stopped watching cricket after wasim, inzimam, yousuf and the likes retired.


I'm stubborn I want it fixed rather than stop watching it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> I'm stubborn I want it fixed rather than stop watching it.



Thank you---that shows character---. 

You own it when it is good---you own it when it gets bad---.

Good or bad---it is our team---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

PakAlp said:


> I can remember this experiment talk back in 2003 when our senior players retired and a few other good players were kicked out of the team. Its ridiculous, you have stupid people taking charge of PCB and then talking about experiment even though they have no clue on what they are doing. They just want to change things so they can say we made changes but instead they mess it up even more. We need an expert team to lead PCB and then plan for the next 10 to 20 years on what we are going to do. We had world class bowler like Asif who's career was destroyed because they didnt manage him well, yes it was his fault for taking drugs but where was PCB looking after its young players, the players should be taught in domestic cricket that drugs and match fixing is a serious crime which WILL destroy your career and you will end up in jail


Team need intense fitness program , all year. Not just camp before tour.



Signalian said:


> Stopped watching cricket after wasim, inzimam, yousuf and the likes retired.


I stop watching when Pak team under Inzi went to West Indies for world cup and end up finding in Mosque doing tabligh. team faced humiliated defeat after defeat On top coach found dead in his room or killed and mystery never solved.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Watch Boxing , Tennis , Squash , and you will appreciate Pakistani Talent


----------



## sohail.ishaque

omegalamba7XL9 said:


> You play Harris Sohail at wrong batting order and then tell him to pack his bags.
> Mr Misbah and Waqar are you out of your Fing mind?
> You played wrong 11 in first test
> You played wrong batting order on first test
> You had weak planning and defensive strategy for 1st test
> Why the fuxk is player responsible for wrong utilization if someone is car mechanic and you tell him to fix aircraft it wont work until you find one who loves aircraft and believes it's his life.
> Please take a note. Thanks


Waqar is the most pathetic person in the management and Misbah second to only waqar. I don't know whey they pick these kind of suckers. I mean if a player is good in playing then that doesnt mean that he can be a good management or commentator. Its basically 2 different jobs. Its like if a player is good in driving a car then he is just put in the cockpit of a jet to fly it because he proved himself to be a good car driver.


----------



## Pak-Canuck

When Waqar has been dropped from a major coaching stint with Pak twice already for disastrous results, what in the #$%& did they actually expect from him a 3rd time around? even if it's in bowling coach role and not a full-time coach role?

And as for Misbah, aside from screwing Pak team with the bat for so many years in limited overs cricket, now he's screwing it from every angle. MBA degree ki bhens ki aankh


----------



## fatman17

sohail.ishaque said:


> Waqar is the most pathetic person in the management and Misbah second to only waqar. I don't know whey they pick these kind of suckers. I mean if a player is good in playing then that doesnt mean that he can be a good management or commentator. Its basically 2 different jobs. Its like if a player is good in driving a car then he is just put in the cockpit of a jet to fly it because he proved himself to be a good car driver.


PCB needs people who are compliant not controversial. This policy has been disastrous since 2000.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Ideally Australia should have declared by now but they are too confident in getting Pakistan bundled up in both innings so are giving warner the chance to create history. But still this is third best test innings I have seen next only to Lara's 400 and Sehwag's 300(275).

And Australia has declared just when I was posting this. Respect for players, captain, team management and david warner For putting team interest before personal milestones.


----------



## ghazi52

*Renovation of Arbab Niaz International Cricket Stadium Peshawar Latest Updates | Peshawar Stadium*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

January 23 down the years
*Glued to the wicket*
  *Share on *Facebook *Share on* Twitter
Hanif Mohammad's 16-hour Barbados marathon
   








Hanif Mohammad's 337 was at the time the longest innings in first-class history © PA Photos


*1958*
Hanif Mohammad batted for 970 minutes (that's over 16 hours, or nearly 11 football matches) to save Pakistan's first Test against West Indies in Barbados. His 337 was at the time the second-highest score in Test history; it's now the eighth. It was also the longest innings in first-class history, until Rajeev Nayyar went 45 minutes better for Himachal Pradesh in the Ranji Trophy in 1999-2000. In Hanif's match, Pakistan had followed on, the small matter of 473 runs behind - they made 657 for 8 from a mere 319 overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1979 : Wills Man of the Match Award Ceremony

Waqar Hasan (test cricketer) with Taher Memon and Asif Iqbal in the background. Taher Memon was an Advertising and Corporate Communications Manager at the Pakistan Tobacco Company.
Courtesy : Taher Memon


----------



## ghazi52

The Great Javed Miandad bowling and imitating Bob Willis, Dennis Lillee & Rodney Hogg. Imran Khan and Ian Chappell in commentary box.
3rd Test, Pakistan tour of Australia at Adelaide, Dec 9-13 1983






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## fatman17

Lala Amarnath & Fazal Mahmood. Great cricketers and great Lahori's of the past. https://t.co/t4TabL0LPf


----------



## ghazi52

Salim Malik, Rameez Raja and Anil Dalpat in 80's
Courtesy : Moin Ahmad


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## fatman17

Why CH Lloyd needed glasses


----------



## fatman17

Pakistanis in England 1967. 
Memorable Moments 
Hanif 187 at Lords 
Asif Iqbal 146 and Intikhab Alam 51, 190 run partnership for the 9th wicket. 
Pakistan lost the tests 0-2 to England.


----------



## fatman17

Majid scored a blistering 167 v Glamorgan in a 3 day match which included 13 sixes. He was immediately given a contract as Glamorgan overseas player for 1968. Glamorgan won the county championship in 1968. He remained at Glamorgan for nearly 10 years


fatman17 said:


> Pakistanis in England 1967.
> Memorable Moments
> Hanif 187 at Lords
> Asif Iqbal 146 and Intikhab Alam 51, 190 run partnership for the 9th wicket.
> Pakistan lost the tests 0-2 to England.
> View attachment 678601
> View attachment 678602
> View attachment 678603
> View attachment 678604


----------



## INS_Vikrant

The crowds - and India - return as ODI series gets underway in Sydney


The SCG will be filled to 50% capacity, and India will play their first game in nine months




www.espncricinfo.com





So relieved to see Indian team finally back in action for what feels like almost a year now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Mushtaq, Hanif and Sadiq. 1967

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Sir Garfield Sobers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan cricket team in India 1960-61

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Wasim, Imran, Miandad, Tauseef 1987

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Pakistan cricket team in India 1960-61
> View attachment 691737


Hanif Mohammad run out for a brilliant 160.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> Hanif Mohammad run out for a brilliant 160.
> View attachment 691806


In the 2nd innings out for a duck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> The crowds - and India - return as ODI series gets underway in Sydney
> 
> 
> The SCG will be filled to 50% capacity, and India will play their first game in nine months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espncricinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So relieved to see Indian team finally back in action for what feels like almost a year now




Series lost despite some decent chase putup against high totals in both matches, fielding proved to be the difference between both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

And the bowling to some extent. Australia are tough at home and so is India at home


INS_Vikramaditya said:


> Series lost despite some decent chase putup against high totals in both matches, fielding proved to be the difference between both sides.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

fatman17 said:


> And the bowling to some extent. Australia are tough at home and so is India at home



I kinda of got the feeling that indian batsman from the start realized that target was already beyond reach and rather than loose wickets by attempting to chase down the total and face defeat with embarrassing margin they decided to play safe, get to a respectable total and save face. Never felt like they were chasing a score of 390 runs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Really


INS_Vikramaditya said:


> I kinda of got the feeling that indian batsman from the start realized that target was already beyond reach and rather than loose wickets by attempting to chase down the total and face defeat with embarrassing margin they decided to play safe, get to a respectable total and save face. Never felt like they were chasing a score of 390 runs.


----------



## Microsoft

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> I kinda of got the feeling that indian batsman from the start realized that target was already beyond reach and rather than loose wickets by attempting to chase down the total and face defeat with embarrassing margin they decided to play safe, get to a respectable total and save face. Never felt like they were chasing a score of 390 runs.



Yep India outclassed in all departments and convincingly too. Except maybe spin but no one cares about that in Australia. Worst part is no one even got a personal milestone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Rare pictures P v E, 1973


----------



## INS_Vikrant

After loosing ODl series 2-1, India wins T20 series in Australia. A much needed and significant morale boost ahead of Test series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> After loosing ODl series 2-1, India wins T20 series in Australia. A much needed and significant morale boost ahead of Test series.


You cheated by using a false concussion sub to replace Jadeja. It was the false sub who actually won you the game. We all know what India does to win.


----------



## fatman17

Australia seem to have a mental block when it comes to Tea20 cricket


INS_Vikramaditya said:


> After loosing ODl series 2-1, India wins T20 series in Australia. A much needed and significant morale boost ahead of Test series.


----------



## newb3e

masterchief_mirza said:


> You cheated by using a false concussion sub to replace Jadeja. It was the false sub who actually won you the game. We all know what India does to win.


they were desperate for a win! and after spanking in ODIs t20 (the wwe version) was their only hope! dont see them winning test match


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Match referee was a former Australian cricketer David Boon, and he was OK with Chahal substituting for Jadeja as a like for like substitute. An Australian match referee had no objection to that funny to see Pakistanis complaining against it.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

newb3e said:


> the dont see them winning test match



This same team went to Australia last year and created history






Now with a three consecutive wins the momentum is on our side


----------



## INS_Vikrant

fatman17 said:


> Australia seem to have a mental block when it comes to Tea20 cricket



At the start of the tour I foresaw them winning t20 and us ODIs. As they had a bunch of powerhitters in their squad while ourside was made up of, well for a lack of a better term traditional/old school ODI batsman. Weird that things turned otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> This same team went to Australia last year and created history
> View attachment 693730
> 
> 
> Now with a three consecutive wins the momentum is on our side


my friend you guys need to live in present a huge achievement yes but that aussie team was in transition rebuilding and what india did was huge amazing but i dont see your team winning anything this year


----------



## fatman17

Zaheer Abbas on his way to 274 in the 1st Test of 1971 at Edgbaston. In only his second Test, the 23-year-old batted just over nine hours and faced 467 deliveries. It was the second highest innings by a Pakistan batsman in a Test at the time. The match was drawn https://t.co/Y0OD5ZfNIQ


----------



## colonel rajesh

newb3e said:


> my friend you guys need to live in present a huge achievement yes but that aussie team was in transition rebuilding and what india did was huge amazing but i dont see your team winning anything this year


if and buts 
your pain is appreciated , but we are a team which beat Australia in Australia .


----------



## newb3e

colonel rajesh said:


> if and buts
> your pain is appreciated , but we are a team which beat Australia in Australia .


good job kumar!


----------



## fatman17

On December 11th 1982 Zaheer Abbas become the second man to bring up his 100th hundred in a Test, against India at Lahore. Sadly, exorbitant ticket prices meant the stadium was almost empty. Here he lofts Dilip Dosh for a straight six on his way to 215 https://t.co/bJrKnBYI7a


----------



## fatman17

fatman17 said:


> On December 11th 1982 Zaheer Abbas become the second man to bring up his 100th hundred in a Test, against India at Lahore. Sadly, exorbitant ticket prices meant the stadium was almost empty. Here he lofts Dilip Dosh for a straight six on his way to 215 https://t.co/bJrKnBYI7a
> View attachment 695244


It was Zaheer's 658th first-class innings making him the fifth fastest of the 20 who had reached the 100x100 landmark behind Bradman (295) Compton (552) Hutton (619) and Boycott (645)


----------



## fatman17

Updated

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## newb3e

fatman17 said:


> Updated
> View attachment 697799


indian cricket modern day losers!


----------



## fatman17

Happens to every team 
Pakistan 49 at j'berg not too long ago


newb3e said:


> indian cricket modern day losers!


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Really missed these two today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Legendary


INS_Vikramaditya said:


> View attachment 697975
> 
> Really missed these two today


----------



## fatman17

Legendary too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Bedi congrats Zed on reaching 200 v India 1978

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Indian Cricket Council $$$

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

looking good, but you never know after the collapse in the last test.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

dharmi said:


> looking good, but you never know after the collapse in the last test.



Most indians celebrating as if the match is already won, don't remember that we even had a 50 run lead in first match also.


----------



## Sharma Ji

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> Most indians celebrating as if the match is already won, don't remember that we even had a 50 run lead in first match also.


They're 6 down for a 2 run lead, barring a bad collapse like last time, this one should be safely in the bag.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

fatman17 said:


> Indian Cricket Council $$$
> View attachment 700704
> View attachment 700705



Umar Gul's stats are of his entire career not just 2010s decade. Team was selected solely on the performance and numbers from 2011-2020. Regarding Babar Azam yes he should have been included (not in place of ABD who definitely deserved a spot) but in place of Aaron Finch, dunno why he is there.


dharmi said:


> They're 6 down for a 2 run lead, barring a bad collapse like last time, this one should be safely in the bag.



I know, but guess I still haven't recovered from shock of the last game


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Winning a Test Match against Australia in Australia has a different feel to it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sharma Ji

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> Winning a Test Match against Australia in Australia has a different feel to it









No Kohli, no Sharma, no Dhawan, no Ishant, no Shami...

solid bench


----------



## Musings

fatman17 said:


> Indian Cricket Council $$$
> View attachment 700704
> View attachment 700705


Even Indians are raising eye brows. Sunil Gavaskar was quoted agreeing with your sentiments sir. I mean Aaron Finch? Seriously are you having a laugh? Not to even mention Saeed Ajmal must raise another eye brow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark1

Musings said:


> Even Indians are raising eye brows. Sunil Gavaskar was quoted agreeing with your sentiments sir. I mean Aaron Finch? Seriously are you having a laugh? Not to even mention Saeed Ajmal must raise another eye brow.


The whole world is against Pakistan.


----------



## Musings

Dark1 said:


> The whole world is against Pakistan.


Especially Indians pretending to be light skinned 6 foot 4 inch Arab looking Indians like you. @PAKISTANFOREVER @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan @PakFactor @Verve hes at it again

Reactions: Haha Haha:
4


----------



## Dark1

Musings said:


> Especially Indians pretending to be light skinned 6 foot 4 inch Arab looking Indians like you. @PAKISTANFOREVER @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan @PakFactor @Verve hes at it again


Haha.
And even online you require support. Why so afraid ? Sad.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Dark1 said:


> Haha.
> And even online you require support. Why so afraid ? Sad.








Hello 6'4 Arab that has racist South Americans rapping and dancing for you at the Metro stations............:





__





Racist gets knocked out on the London Underground


They saying he’s a son of a wealthy firm owner. I heard that too. But at the moment he is firmly hospitalised.



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Musings

Dark1 said:


> Haha.
> And even online you require support. Why so afraid ? Sad.



Not sad - like to keep my brothers aware of the bullsh1t Indians come out with. Why are you a liar and even more mystifying - why are you on a Pakistani forum telling us you are light skinned and 6 foot four inches tall? Come on shock me and my mates by being honest for once?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Musings said:


> Not sad - like to keep my brothers aware of the bullsh1t Indians come out with. Why are you a liar and even more mystifying - why are you on a Pakistani forum telling us you are light skinned and 6 foot four inches tall? Come on shock me and my mates by being honest for once?





According to him, an ARAB LOOKING, 6'4 "athletic indian"..................

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Dark1

Musings said:


> Not sad - like to keep my brothers aware of the bullsh1t Indians come out with. Why are you a liar and even more mystifying - why are you on a Pakistani forum telling us you are light skinned and 6 foot four inches tall? Come on shock me and my mates by being honest for once?


You still sound pathetic. Pretty sad.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Dark1 said:


> You still sound pathetic. Pretty sad.




Are 6'4 ARAB LOOKING indians who have racist South Americans rapping and dancing for them at metro stations, pathetic or highly realistic........      :






__





Racist gets knocked out on the London Underground


They saying he’s a son of a wealthy firm owner. I heard that too. But at the moment he is firmly hospitalised.



defence.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Musings

Dark1 said:


> You still sound pathetic. Pretty sad.



And you still cant answer the question. I am beginning to think Indians find it a badge of honour to deceive and create deception bit like your media. On this occasion you have taken lying to the next level. If you expect to believe your 6 foot 4 inches - Arab looking light skinned and muscular build then you are highly mistaken. Time might be rife for you to do the honorable thing for an Indian - and create another account....

Dont you have anything to say on topic. If you look at the statistics - clearly Babar Azam Umar Gul and perhaps Saeed Ajmal are superior to the ones selected. Does it burn your staunch physique and skin color to speak the truth? Come on* Dark1* (appropriate name) - be a delightful fellow and make us chuckle.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

WAJsal said:


> I couldn't find any thread about Cricket, so i made one. Discuss Cricket, coming tours etc,etc. Share videos, images anything here. I wanted to make a thread on some great tribute videos i wanted to share. hope you guys enjoy. I know i have share the first video, but it's so cool i am forced to share it again and again...
> @Slav Defence , @Jungibaaz ,@karakoram , @Aether ,@Secur , @Winchester ,@krash ,@AZADPAKISTAN2009 ,@WebMaster ,@fatman17 ,@Arsalan ,@Gufi ,@KURUMAYA ,@Menace2Society ,@Umair Nawaz ,@Sage , @Armstrong ,@Akheilos @AsianUnion ,@Areesh ,@Sulman Badshah and many other Cricket fans ......................
> *Guy's first video is a must watch, the rest watch whenever you have the time to. Very good tributes.*
> Pakistan Cricket - Moments in Time - Paper Machines Films | Facebook
> 
> Thank you each and every fan & family - Shahid Afridi Official | Facebook
> 
> Misbah Ul Haq: The Silent Guardian Forever - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> Pakistan Cricket: We Heal as a Team- HD - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> Wasim Akram- Life of a Legend - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> Azhar Ali: The Dawn of a New Era-HD - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> AB De Villiers: The Phenomenon - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook
> 
> FLASHBACK: Pakistan Cricket- Fight for... - Ali Chughtai - Alic88 | Facebook


Cricket is such a waste of time. All cricketers should sent to home..


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Musings said:


> And you still cant answer the question. I am beginning to think Indians find it a badge of honour to deceive and create deception bit like your media. On this occasion you have taken lying to the next level. If you expect to believe your 6 foot 4 inches - Arab looking light skinned and muscular build then you are highly mistaken. Time might be rife for you to do the honorable thing for an Indian - and create another account....
> 
> Dont you have anything to say on topic. If you look at the statistics - clearly Babar Azam Umar Gul and perhaps Saeed Ajmal are superior to the ones selected. Does it burn your staunch physique and skin color to speak the truth? Come on* Dark1* (appropriate name) - be a delightful fellow and make us chuckle.






india + indians = Biggest propaganda, LIES & FAKE NEWS factory in the world:



Redirect Notice











265 Indian fake news sites caught pushing anti-Pakistan propaganda


Researchers have discovered a network of 265 fake local news sites across 65 countries that are being used to disseminate anti-Pakistan coverage and serve Indian governmental interests.




thenextweb.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Musings said:


> And you still cant answer the question. I am beginning to think Indians find it a badge of honour to deceive and create deception bit like your media. On this occasion you have taken lying to the next level. If you expect to believe your 6 foot 4 inches - Arab looking light skinned and muscular build then you are highly mistaken. Time might be rife for you to do the honorable thing for an Indian - and create another account....
> 
> Dont you have anything to say on topic. If you look at the statistics - clearly Babar Azam Umar Gul and perhaps Saeed Ajmal are superior to the ones selected. Does it burn your staunch physique and skin color to speak the truth? Come on* Dark1* (appropriate name) - be a delightful fellow and make us chuckle.



What are you talking about?

*Umar Gul taken more then 40 wickets before 2010 only.

And same goes to Saeed Ajmal. *

it is about performance after 2010 only...


----------



## Musings

Raj-Hindustani said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> *Umar Gul taken more then 40 wickets before 2010 only.*
> 
> How can he even consider? And, it is about performance after 2010 only...



So you want to home on this point? Have you not got a reasoning behind Babar Azams omission? Yet again another little Indian wanting to be selective in reading my post? So according to your mindset - we should remove Umar Gul out of the equation - yet not talk about the other 2 i mentioned because the stats wont shine brightly on your biased mindset? Typical Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Musings said:


> So you want to home on this point? Have you not got a reasoning behind Babar Azams omission? Yet again another little Indian wanting to be selective in reading my post? So according to your mindset - we should remove Umar Gul out of the equation - yet not talk about the other 2 i mentioned because the stats wont shine brightly on your biased mindset? Typical Indian.



I don't have time to check to everyone! 

But also I checked about *Saeed Ajmal and found the same case.*


----------



## Musings

Raj-Hindustani said:


> I don't have time to check to everyone!
> 
> But also I checked about *Saeed Ajmal and found the same case.*


Naturally you wouldnt.


Shakib Al Hassan
Saeed Ajmal
Imran Tahir
AND even Shahid Afridi

have better stats than this Bumrah who doesnt even make into the top 10 yet is selected. Look at the names i have selected - all Muslim names that have finished higher than Bumrah yet not selected. Now go and smoke that in your little indian pipe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Musings said:


> Naturally you wouldnt.
> 
> 
> Shakib Al Hassan
> Saeed Ajmal
> Imran Tahir
> AND even Shahid Afridi
> 
> have better stats than this Bumrah *who doesnt even make into the top 10 yet is selecte*d. Look at the names i have selected - all Muslim names that have finished higher than Bumrah yet not selected. Now go and smoke that in your little indian pipe.



your were talking about neutrality? Ohh man! I am not interested to reply! 

You people should need to come out from HIndu-muslim etc....


----------



## Musings

Raj-Hindustani said:


> your were talking about neutrality? Ohh man! I am not interested to reply!
> 
> You people should need to come out from HIndu-muslim etc....


Ye coz you havent got an answer. Typical. Beaten hence runs away under a rock. Adios

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Musings said:


> Naturally you wouldnt.
> 
> 
> Shakib Al Hassan
> Saeed Ajmal
> Imran Tahir
> AND even Shahid Afridi
> 
> have better stats than this Bumrah who doesnt even make into the top 10 yet is selected. Look at the names i have selected - all Muslim names that have finished higher than Bumrah yet not selected. Now go and smoke that in your little indian pipe.



All of them are spinners, if you want an alternative to bumrah in XI name a better fast bowler than him of the previous decade. And PS Shahid Afridi? You know these awards were based solely on performance and stats between year 2011-2020?


----------



## Musings

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> All of them are spinners, if you want an alternative to bumrah in XI name a better fast bowler than him of the previous decade. And PS Shahid Afridi? You know these awards were based solely on performance and stats between year 2011-2020?



Ok lets go by what you say and once again prove an Indian wrong (love doing that) - if you go by the stats then Tim Southee Glenn Dockrell and Chris Jordan have better stats for that period in question.
As regards to Shahid Afridi - he has taken 61 wickets and is in the top 10 wicket takers - Bumrah isnt even in the top 10.


----------



## not_two

fitpOsitive said:


> Cricket is such a waste of time. All cricketers should sent to home..


And still you wasted time to comment on that..


----------



## fitpOsitive

not_two said:


> And still you wasted time to comment on that..


That's why I wasted.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PakFactor

Musings said:


> Especially Indians pretending to be light skinned 6 foot 4 inch Arab looking Indians like you. @PAKISTANFOREVER @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan @PakFactor @Verve hes at it again



Hell some of these Pajeets think there descendants of Afghans 7" tall and white/reddish complexion. Lol

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Dark1

Meanwhile, 








New Zealand beat Pakistan New Zealand won by 110 runs - New Zealand vs Pakistan, ICC Cricket World Cup, 24th Match, Group A Match Summary, Report | ESPNcricinfo.com


Check New Zealand vs Pakistan, ICC Cricket World Cup 2010/11, 24th Match, Group A Match scoreboard, ball by ball commentary, updates only on ESPNcricinfo.com. Check New Zealand vs Pakistan 24th Match, Group A Videos, Reports Articles Online.




www.espncricinfo.com




pakistan lose to minnows New Zealand by 110 runs.


----------



## Dark1

And Indian team
*Australia vs India: Rohit Sharma, Ravichandran Ashwin's Banter On Cheteshwar Pujara Will Leave You In Splits*
*India vs Australia: Rohit Sharma and Ravichandran Ashwin poked fun at Cheteshwar Pujara as they enjoyed a light moment on social media after India's win in Melbourne.*

Kislaya Sri
https://reddit.com/submit?url=https://sports.ndtv.com/australia-vs-india-2020-21/rohit-sharma-ravichandran-ashwins-banter-on-cheteshwar-pujara-will-leave-you-in-splits-2345002&title=Australia vs India: Rohit Sharma, Ravichandran Ashwin's Banter On Cheteshwar Pujara Will Leave You In Splits






India vs Australia: R Ashwin and teammates posed with the MCG honours board in the background.©

Winners..


----------



## Musings

Dark1 said:


> Meanwhile,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Zealand beat Pakistan New Zealand won by 110 runs - New Zealand vs Pakistan, ICC Cricket World Cup, 24th Match, Group A Match Summary, Report | ESPNcricinfo.com
> 
> 
> Check New Zealand vs Pakistan, ICC Cricket World Cup 2010/11, 24th Match, Group A Match scoreboard, ball by ball commentary, updates only on ESPNcricinfo.com. Check New Zealand vs Pakistan 24th Match, Group A Videos, Reports Articles Online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.espncricinfo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pakistan lose to minnows New Zealand by 110 runs.



Now then my Dark Indian (thats 6 foot 4 - light skinned often mistaken for an Arab) 

Pakistan is a team in transition and is embedding new players. We expect a bumpy ride and never quantify ourselves as world beaters like the nation of 1.2 billion who call themselves world beaters and get bowled out for 35 the following day  

You need to get your facts right when you call New Zealand minnows. They are the number 1 ranked team in test cricket. Why do you call them minnows? You been watching your Indian media channels and coming up with nonsense yet again? Come on yaar this aint an Indian site where your shit will wash and get retweeted - this is a Pakistani site that you live on - show it some respect it merits.


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Musings said:


> Now then my Dark Indian (thats 6 foot 4 - light skinned often mistaken for an Arab)
> 
> Pakistan is a team in transition and is embedding new players. We expect a bumpy ride and never quantify ourselves as world beaters like the nation of 1.2 billion who call themselves world beaters and get bowled out for 35 the following day
> 
> You need to get your facts right when you call New Zealand minnows. They are the number 1 ranked team in test cricket. Why do you call them minnows? You been watching your Indian media channels and coming up with nonsense yet again? Come on yaar this aint an Indian site where your shit will wash and get retweeted - this is a Pakistani site that you live on - show it some respect it merits.






india's current population is 1.38 billion people. In fact it is touching 1.4 billion people:









India Population (2023) - Worldometer


Population of India: current, historical, and projected population, growth rate, immigration, median age, total fertility rate (TFR), population density, urbanization, urban population, country's share of world population, and global rank. Data tables, maps, charts, and live population clock




www.worldometers.info






Dark1 said:


> And Indian team
> *Australia vs India: Rohit Sharma, Ravichandran Ashwin's Banter On Cheteshwar Pujara Will Leave You In Splits*
> *India vs Australia: Rohit Sharma and Ravichandran Ashwin poked fun at Cheteshwar Pujara as they enjoyed a light moment on social media after India's win in Melbourne.*
> 
> Kislaya Sri
> https://reddit.com/submit?url=https://sports.ndtv.com/australia-vs-india-2020-21/rohit-sharma-ravichandran-ashwins-banter-on-cheteshwar-pujara-will-leave-you-in-splits-2345002&title=Australia vs India: Rohit Sharma, Ravichandran Ashwin's Banter On Cheteshwar Pujara Will Leave You In Splits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India vs Australia: R Ashwin and teammates posed with the MCG honours board in the background.©
> 
> Winners..










They certainly don't look like 6'4 inch Athletic Arabs who have racist South Americans rapping and doing breakdancing for them at Metro Stations............... :






__





Racist gets knocked out on the London Underground


They saying he’s a son of a wealthy firm owner. I heard that too. But at the moment he is firmly hospitalised.



defence.pk

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Musings

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> india's current population is 1.38 billion people. If is in fact touching 1.4 billion people:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India Population (2023) - Worldometer
> 
> 
> Population of India: current, historical, and projected population, growth rate, immigration, median age, total fertility rate (TFR), population density, urbanization, urban population, country's share of world population, and global rank. Data tables, maps, charts, and live population clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldometers.info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly don't look like 6'4 inch Athletic Arabs who have racist South Americans rapping and doing breakdancing for them at Metro Stations............... :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist gets knocked out on the London Underground
> 
> 
> They saying he’s a son of a wealthy firm owner. I heard that too. But at the moment he is firmly hospitalised.
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



I stand corrected bro - 1.4 billion it is. Wonder how many of them are 6 foot 4 light skinned often mistaken for Arabs?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

Musings said:


> I stand corrected bro - 1.4 billion it is. Wonder how many of them are 6 foot 4 light skinned often mistaken for Arabs?




According to indian kind, all 1.5 billion of them............

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## -=virus=-

who are these guys ? interesting cricket talk.


----------



## fatman17

The Greatest


----------



## fatman17

The match that won Pakistan test status 1951-52.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

If vihari and jadeja weren't injured, this match was ours to win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

Vihari, what a legend ! 

Great draw, good performance by India.


----------



## Peace be there

Vihari and ashwin did not run 35-40 runs in addition to injuries vihari and jadeja had else we would have won this match.


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## INS_Vikrant

Peace be there said:


> Vihari and ashwin did not run 35-40 runs in addition to injuries vihari and jadeja had else we would have won this match.



Aus team seriously underestimated Indian Batting and declared early, if Vihari and Jadeja weren't injured they would have lost the match.


-=virus=- said:


>



Pant's inning was awesome


----------



## -=virus=-

INS_Vikramaditya said:


> Pant's inning was awesome


Pant was out to win it, great spirit. Also hope they can sort this mess out:






we need a decider match, hope they don't abandon it.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Steve Smith, once a cheat always a cheat.


----------



## fatman17

Says it all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Hanif autobiography

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pakistan 1974

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

John Arlott on the Great Hanif Mohammad


----------



## Sharma Ji




----------



## Sharma Ji

damn


----------



## fatman17

Arguably the finest all rounder


----------



## ghazi52

Off-duty British army officers playing cricket on the parade ground in Kohat, India, (Pakistan), Circa 1862. This is certainly one of the first, if not the first, photograph of the game being played in India.

The British introduced cricket to India in the 18th century. Initially, Indians were only spectators to contests played between Army and Navy units, but by the late 19th century the game had acquired popular appeal. Both Hindu and Muslim native soldiers took up cricket with enthusiasm. For the British, cricket was part of their colonising mission. The cricketing historian Cecil Headlam, travelling in India during the 1903 Delhi Durbar, reflected on its place in the imperial scheme:

'First the hunter, the missionary, and the merchant, next the soldier and the politician, and then the cricketer - that is the history of British colonisation. And of these civilizing influences the last may, perhaps, be said to do least harm. The hunter may exterminate deserving species, the missionary may cause quarrels, the soldier may hector, the politician blunder - but cricket unites, as in India, the rulers and the ruled. It also provides a moral training, an education in pluck, nerve and self-restraint valuable to the character of the ordinary native'.

Like their British counterparts, Indian Army regiments took part in competitions against both Indian and British units stationed on the sub-continent. Today, Pakistan and India are both cricket-mad nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

The great Ian Chappell


----------



## fatman17

Colin Milburn


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Cricket Club ca. 1887*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

YESSSSSSS!!!!!!
This is India's Greatest Ever Test victory, looking at the circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Diggy

And Hence Rahane must continue as Test captain


----------



## MilSpec

Incredible win in Gabba.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raj-Hindustani

Greatest Win by India.... What a match and series..


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Ok. Even I have to admit it. Well done to Team Washington.


----------



## Diggy

😆 poor Pakistanis , never won a damn thing in Australia and were saying rain is preventing Australian win ...apply burnol now 





__





Avertissement de redirection






www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

MilSpec said:


> Incredible win in Gabba.


Hi h r u @MilSpec 
What happen? TTA?


----------



## MilSpec

Maarkhoor said:


> Hi h r u @MilSpec
> What happen? TTA?


shareef out of power...

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930's ; CRICKET TEAM DEVONSHIRE REGIMENT QUETTA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

What a boring test against England, dead pitch, they're well on their way to a massive 500+ score and the game most likely a draw. An Indian win has already become an impossibility.


----------



## -=virus=-

Oops, heading for a pre tea loss :/


----------



## ghazi52

11,148 runs and 538 wickets



One of the three players to score 10,000 runs and take 500 wickets



Second highest wicket-taker in T20Is



Fifth highest wicket-taker in ODIs



2009 World T20 winner

Happy 44th Birthday to Pakistan's star all-rounder, Shahid Afridi!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kaghan valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

His full name is Karumanaseri Narayanaiyer Ananthapadmanabhan .


----------



## masterchief_mirza

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 724601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His full name is Karumanaseri Narayanaiyer Ananthapadmanabhan .


Big Bird: Today's episode of Sesame Street is cancelled because some dude stole the alphabet.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.financialexpress.com/opinion/the-fitness-debate-fitness-in-cricket-is-tricky-it-doesnt-adhere-to-the-template-of-any-other-outdoor-sport/2212031/lite/



An interesting article criticizing precedence
being given to fitness test in present day cricket over actual bowling and batting skills of a player


----------



## ghazi52

Death anniversary of Shakoor Rana








Shakoor Rana was a Pakistani cricketer and umpire. He had a modest playing career. He played in 11 first-class matches between 1957 and 1973, accumulating 226 runs and 12 wickets. He was overshadowed by his brothers Shafqat Rana and Azmat Rana who both represented Pakistan at Test level.

Rana made his international debut as an umpire in 1974 at Lahore, the city that had become his hometown. The match was between Pakistan and the West Indies. His career continued until his last match between Pakistan and New Zealand in 1996, also at Lahore. He stood in 18 test matches and 22 One Day Internationals.

In a test match in Faisalabad in 1987, Rana and Mike Gatting argued after Rana decided Gatting had made an alteration to the fielding positions as Eddie Hemmings ran in to bowl. The argument stopped the match, and Rana refused to stand again in that Test until he received an unconditional apology from Gatting. Gatting issued a written apology and has since expressed regret at his part in the row.


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Shifted to UAE [emoji1256]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cricket grounds will be established in all UCs across the country, says PM*


The Newspaper'
June 27, 2021









ISLAMABAD: As the Korang Cricket Ground, being developed by Capital Development Authority (CDA) nears completion, Prime Minister Imran Khan on Saturday visited the site and announced that he plans to establish at least one sports ground in all union councils across the country.

The Korang Cricket Ground, being developed in UC Bani Gala, is the first organised cricket facility to be established in a rural area of the federal capital. “We are confident that the ground will be completed by the target of July 15, as there is no major construction work involved,” said a senior official of the CDA.

Officers of the CDA and the ICT administration involved in levelling the ground and putting things together have appealed to locals that it would be their responsibility to maintain the place in the long run.

Cost for construction of the Korang Cricket Ground was negligible as it is being built on CDA land while levelling of the ground and other infrastructure development is being executed by machinery and manpower belonging to various departments of CDA.

Radius of the ground is 215 feet, which is the average size of cricket grounds in Islamabad whereas experienced gardeners of Islamabad have already planted grass patches.

“This occasional rainfall in the city is helpful in getting grass to attain roots after plantation and as monsoon season is approaching, we expect that the grass will flourish by mid-July,” said a CDA officer involved in development of the cricket ground.


_Published in Dawn, June 27th, 2021_


----------



## ghazi52

June 27, 2021

*The New Zealand cricket authorities are hopeful their national squad will tour Pakistan after 18 years. *

New Zealand Cricket Chief Executive David White said if security arrangements are satisfied, the Black Caps will tour Pakistan before ICC Men's T20 World Cup this year. 

White said the New Zealand board was in contact with the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) and Pakistani government agencies.

"All going well, ensuring that we satisfy all the security arrangements which I’m confident we will do, we will be touring Pakistan," he said.

New Zealand is looking forward to playing a white-ball series against Pakistan before the T20 World Cup. The series will prove beneficial for both sides to improve their T20 skills before the global event kicks off on October 17 in the UAE.

Pakistan is scheduled to host England for a T20 series before the T20 World Cup, in October 2021.

The New Zealand cricket team also has a packed schedule ahead of itself as the Black Caps are supposed to tour India, whom they defeated in the final, right after the conclusion of the T20 World Cup, before hosting Bangladesh and South Africa for more red-ball matches.

New Zealand skipper Kane Williamson, Trent Boult, James Neesham, and Lockie Ferguson will feature in the second phase of the IPL 2021 in the UAE before the T20 World Cup, confirmed White.


----------



## ghazi52

President’s XI vs. Australia 1959-60 - Official Dinner at Army Mess, GHQ Rawalpindi

standing (L to R) : Amin Ashraf, Zafar Altaf, Zia Burney, Munir Malik, Army Officer, Brig C.H.B.Rodham ( Director of Pakistan Sports Board), Salah-ud-din (Official Rawalpindi Cricket Association), Humayun Zaman, Farrukh Ahmed, Farooq Azeem.
Sitting (L to R) : Intikhab Alam, Shahid Mahmood, A.H.Kardar (Captain), General Musa Khan (Commander in Chief), Mushtaq Mohammed, Ghafoor Butt, Khalid Hasan


----------



## ghazi52

*PSL stars Sohaib Maqsood, Shahanawaz Dahani likely to get central contract*







Shahanawaz Dahani and Sohaib Maqsood. File photo

LAHORE: Multan Sultans' Sohaib Maqsood and Shahanawaz Dahani are likely to be offered central contracts following their superb performances in the recently concluded Pakistan Super League’s sixth edition, according to a Geo News report published Wednesday.

Both of them emerged as top players of the league with Dahani bagging the award of Best Bowler while Maqsood was given the best batsman and player of PSL 2021 awards due to his exceptional batting performance.

According to Geo News sources, the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has still not finalised the central contracts for the men's team which are going to expire today.

The PCB officials are working on the contracts and discussions are underway about some players while the fitness of a few is also a matter of concern for the board.

It was expected that the players will be given the new contracts before the England series but various reasons prevented that from happening.

Sources within the PCB told Geo News that the contracts are under review, in final stages, and the players' names for the contracts will be announced either this week or at the start of the next week.
"Performance and fitness of the players would be the priority for the new contracts and the same is being tested during a training session in England," they said.

Some players might be promoted to a higher category while some may face demotion depending on their performance during the past few series.

Hassan Ali and Faheem Ashraf are expected are also being considered for the new contracts.


----------



## ghazi52

1982-83


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## The Ronin

In a press release issued yesterday, the Board of Governors (BoG) was informed that the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has submitted expression of interest for six ICC Events in the 2024-31 cycle. Of these six events, the PCB is keen to host the three-venue ICC Champions Trophy 2025 and 2029 on its own, while it has offered to host the remaining four events – two eight-venue ICC T2o World Cups 2026 and 2028, as well as the two 10-venue ICC Men’s Cricket World Cups 2027 and 2031 – in partnership with other Asian countries.

According to sources, Pakistan has more than the required number of venues, Karachi, Lahore, Multan and Rawalpindi, to host the Champions Trophy. Meanwhile, Peshawar will also be added as a centre soon.

The T20 World Cups will be co-hosted along with United Arab Emirates (UAE), whereas the 50-over World Cups will be held in Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka. 

PCB will also hire the services of an independent security company, Eastern Star International, for the home series against Australia, England, West Indies and New Zealand between September 2021 and March 2022. The company will share details about security plans with the touring teams and make sure that there are no apprehensions.

The same company was hired by the International Cricket Council for the World XI tour of Pakistan in 2017, for a fee of 1.4 million dollars. 









PCB set to co-host World Cups with UAE, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka


Board has submitted expression of interest for six ICC Events in the 2024-31 cycle




cricketpakistan.com.pk


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The first officially recognized Cricket Test Match started on 15 March 1877 and ended on 19 March 1877..
It was held between England and Australia at the Melbourne Cricket Ground (MCG). 
Australia won by 45 runs.







Date: March 1877


----------



## INS_Vikrant

1983 WC Trailer




I usually don't watch bollywood sports movies as they are cringy, predictable and some physics defying feat not possible in real world sports. However this one seems good feels natural and most importantly based on actual stats and events when Indian team then underdogs defeated then defending champions mighty West Indies team of that era to win our first worldcup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## terry5

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1467110319835299841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468577752953483264
Virat Kohli gets fired as ODI captain. Pretty sad end to his stint as captain. He shouldn't had even been made captain in first place. Not only is he not good at it but his batting also started to decline with added pressure of captaincy.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1980's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## MilSpec

India win fifth U-19 World Cup title after seamers Raj Bawa, Ravi Kumar prove too hot for England


James Rew's 95 in vain while Shaik Rasheed, Nishant Sindhu shine with the bat for India




www.espncricinfo.com





Great performance by the India U19 team. Congrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## imrankhan7250

B.C (Bohot cute)
Ab cricket bhi General?


----------



## -=virus=-

throwback sunday !

Sachin at 16 vs Abdul Qadir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

////////////////////////






.....
National Cricket Stadium Karachi....1982


----------



## ghazi52

...



..

Security staff at National Stadium Karachi as US President Eisenhower was the Chief guest at the cricket match.
Date: 8 December 1959...


----------



## ghazi52

///
Norman Yardley (left) and Bill Edrich walk out to bat for Lord Tennyson's XI during the unofficial Test match against India in Lahore. 
Date: 13th November 1937.
Courtesy: Getty Images............................


----------



## AsianLion

Watch Friendship Cup Live: Pakistan Legends vs Bollywood Kings, World Legends etc:.


----------



## Sharma Ji




----------



## ghazi52

,.,.





,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
One Of The Earliest Photographs Of Cricket In British India.







19th Century Cricket at Kohat, a photograph by Major Charles Patton Keyes of the 1st Punjab Infantry, between 1862-1864 (c).

Many of the first cricket matches played in northern British India during the 19th Century were instigated by the British Army who were stationed there.

Kohat is described by Edward Emmerson in his book 'Across the Border' published in 1890, as a 'picturesque town'. He noted that Kohat boasted a church, an assembly room, a library, racket courts, a cricket ground, polo field and racecourse all within a ring fence "so that society can take its exercise, or afternoon tea, without going beyond the range of the mess; that Garrison mess whose doors are open to every one, whom duty or pleasure carries in its direction".

The British introduced cricket to India in the 18th century. Initially, Indians were only spectators to contests played between Army and Navy units, but by the late 19th century the game had acquired popular appeal. Both Hindu and Muslim native soldiers took up cricket with enthusiasum. For the British, cricket was part of their colonising mission.

The cricketing historian Cecil Headlam, travelling in India during the 1903 Delhi Durbar, reflected on its place in the imperial scheme: 'First the hunter, the missionary, and the merchant, next the soldier and the politician, and then the cricketer - that is the history of British colonisation. And of these civilizing influences the last may, perhaps, be said to do least harm. The hunter may exterminate deserving species, the missionary may cause quarrels, the soldier may hector, the politician blunder - but cricket unites, as in India, the rulers and the ruled. It also provides a moral training, an education in pluck, nerve and self-restraint valuable to the character of the ordinary native'.

Like their British counterparts, Indian Army regiments took part in competitions against both Indian and British units stationed on the sub-continent. Today, Pakistan and India are both cricket-mad nations.

This Image Is Restored And Watermarked By East India Company And Raj Research Group.

© Charles Patton Keyes / National Army Museum

One of the earliest photographs of cricket in India, showing British army officers playing on the parade ground in Kohat (now in Pakistan). This was taken by Major Keyes of the 1st Punjab Infantry between 1862 and 1864.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## Sharma Ji




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Cricket spectators cross the border from India to Pakistan near Lahore taking advantage of the special concessions allowing cricket supporters to attend the 2nd Test match between Pakistan and India at #Lahore, 27th October 1978.
Courtesy : P. Eagar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji




----------



## Sharma Ji




----------



## INS_Vikrant

Seeing the recent form of Chokli and Nohit if they both get picked in the world cup squad we won't progress from group stage again

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Sharma Ji

INS_Vikrant said:


> Having seen Kohli at his peak during mid 2010s it's really heartwrenching to see him like this right now


Agree, but he was looking pretty good up until he got one that bounced awkwardly of a length, it happens.

still.. 3 years no century :| guy is too good for this, really hope he gets out of this rut one of these times, still a good few years left him in and he's very fit.


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## -=virus=-

ha ! .. so both India and Pak lost to Aus and ENgland respectively after setting up a score

both lost in the 2nd delivery of the 19th over as their scores were overhauled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

hum bhi 4 balls left pe jeetey aaj in the truncated match today


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Dead pitches = 225 runs


----------



## bharat62

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> One Of The Earliest Photographs Of Cricket In British India.
> 
> View attachment 837816
> 
> 
> 19th Century Cricket at Kohat, a photograph by Major Charles Patton Keyes of the 1st Punjab Infantry, between 1862-1864 (c).
> 
> Many of the first cricket matches played in northern British India during the 19th Century were instigated by the British Army who were stationed there.
> 
> Kohat is described by Edward Emmerson in his book 'Across the Border' published in 1890, as a 'picturesque town'. He noted that Kohat boasted a church, an assembly room, a library, racket courts, a cricket ground, polo field and racecourse all within a ring fence "so that society can take its exercise, or afternoon tea, without going beyond the range of the mess; that Garrison mess whose doors are open to every one, whom duty or pleasure carries in its direction".
> 
> The British introduced cricket to India in the 18th century. Initially, Indians were only spectators to contests played between Army and Navy units, but by the late 19th century the game had acquired popular appeal. Both Hindu and Muslim native soldiers took up cricket with enthusiasum. For the British, cricket was part of their colonising mission.
> 
> The cricketing historian Cecil Headlam, travelling in India during the 1903 Delhi Durbar, reflected on its place in the imperial scheme: 'First the hunter, the missionary, and the merchant, next the soldier and the politician, and then the cricketer - that is the history of British colonisation. And of these civilizing influences the last may, perhaps, be said to do least harm. The hunter may exterminate deserving species, the missionary may cause quarrels, the soldier may hector, the politician blunder - but cricket unites, as in India, the rulers and the ruled. It also provides a moral training, an education in pluck, nerve and self-restraint valuable to the character of the ordinary native'.
> 
> Like their British counterparts, Indian Army regiments took part in competitions against both Indian and British units stationed on the sub-continent. Today, Pakistan and India are both cricket-mad nations.
> 
> This Image Is Restored And Watermarked By East India Company And Raj Research Group.
> 
> © Charles Patton Keyes / National Army Museum
> 
> One of the earliest photographs of cricket in India, showing British army officers playing on the parade ground in Kohat (now in Pakistan). This was taken by Major Keyes of the 1st Punjab Infantry between 1862 and 1864.


After 1857 the great uprising land was not still peaceful and events were not fully settled in 1862 , but they were courageous enough to play cricket even at that time . British were great people then.


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Just some England things






Until the bowler releases the ball, non striker must stay within the crease.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mangochutney

One thing's for certain - every Indian non striking batter will need to be keeping their bat in their crease until the ball is delivered for a while. Open season from the first ball, with no room for any complaints.


----------



## -=virus=-

South Africa 14-5 in 3 overs ? 

Ye kya ho ra bhai ? O_O

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

42/6 .. wut 

also, looks like a greentop


----------



## -=virus=-

decent recovery to 106.. also a PAK vs ENg going


----------



## Abid123

Can Babar for fuc*s sake understand that he should not be opening. Find another opener. Idiot should come in at number 3.


----------



## Sifar zero

When is the next ENG VS PAK and where should I watch it???


----------



## Maula Jatt

Sifar zero said:


> When is the next ENG VS PAK and where should I watch it???


its going on rn and we are losing it


----------



## Sifar zero

Maula Jatt said:


> its going on rn and we are losing it


Where to watch??


----------



## Maula Jatt

Sifar zero said:


> Where to watch??


Do you want to waste your time and money on a dead match?


----------



## Sifar zero

Maula Jatt said:


> Do you want to waste your time and money on a dead match?


No magar aglay matches kaha dekho.


----------



## Maula Jatt

Sifar zero said:


> No magar aglay matches kaha dekho.











Willow TV


Live Cricket, Cricket Live Streaming, Cricket highlights, Cricket Videos, Willow HD - Willow TV




www.willow.tv




60$ a year or 9$ something per month


----------



## -=virus=-

Sifar zero said:


> No magar aglay matches kaha dekho.


Not sure about what streaming services Pak has but In India they're streaming it on on SonyLiv. You could get a months sub but you'll need a VPN and set location to India. 

Too much work though, who/what are Pk viewers watching it on the internet ? Though, again, you'll most likely still need a VPN and set location to Pakistan if they're not showing it in RSA.


----------



## DabbuSardar

INS_Vikrant said:


> Just some England things
> View attachment 882351
> 
> 
> Until the bowler releases the ball, non striker must stay within the crease.


I also read about it, that england player was backing up up to two feet and got callled out and made out on the 73rd time.

How is this even a discussion, english player did it for 72 times, perfectly played by India!



Sifar zero said:


> Where to watch??


If in USA its on espn.


----------



## Signalian

At 6:00, that was supposed to be a boundary, i think so. His body touched the rope while he had ball in hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musings

Signalian said:


> At 6:00, that was supposed to be a boundary, i think so. His body touched the rope while he had ball in hand.


Wouldn’t have got away with it with today’s technology


----------



## -=virus=-

What a great match, amazing innings by SKY, always a delight to see Kohli do well too.. poor Miller, what an innings...


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## -=virus=-

this old one popped up my feed:






sachin or wasim, whatever topic.. inki chemistry acchi hai, like that grade cricket duo.


----------



## -=virus=-

golden oldie:


----------



## Arsalan345

Pakistani middle order is terrible. Ramiz rajas have ego problem. Babar Azam thinks that he is above everyone. Saqlain and Yousuf are silent because they need the job badly. Only bowling is effective but batting is absolutely terrible.


----------



## Sharma Ji




----------



## Sharma Ji

Harsha Bhogle was just interviewed by The Grade Cricketer... Dunno how to share the link on mobile but look it up, really good interview !


----------



## Sharma Ji




----------



## Sharma Ji

Isa Guha is kind of hot, plus, she speaks in a very posh accent


----------



## Sharma Ji

Priya Puniya isn't too shabby herself














Smriti Mandhana bhi sai hai














very elegant lefty : )


----------



## fatman17

The amazon guy dropped by

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
Karachi’s National Stadium renamed as National Bank Cricket Arena​
PCB, NBP sign five-year MoU for naming rights, will also collaborate for sponsoring initiatives to promote cricket across the country
BR 
October 25, 2022

*The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) and National Bank of Pakistan (NBP) have signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to rename the National Stadium in Karachi to National Bank Cricket Arena, it was announced on Tuesday.*

“The PCB National Bank of Pakistan have signed a five-year Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for the naming rights of one of the country’s most iconic Test venues, the National Stadium in Karachi. As such, the venue will now be known as the National Bank Cricket Arena," the PCB said in a statement.

“Besides the naming rights agreement, the PCB and NBP will also collaborate and partner on sponsoring initiatives to promote and develop grassroots cricket across the country, including supporting the PCB initiatives of scouting local talent in the rural areas of Pakistan.”

As per the MoU, the NBP will be allowed to use the venue nomenclature and signage outside the playing area.

PCB Chairman Ramiz Raja said, “I want to welcome National Bank of Pakistan back in the PCB family after having supported Pakistan cricket in the past.”

"NBP again partnering with the PCB is a great news as this reflects that prestigious organisations are willing to be associated with the Pakistan cricket brand as they see a lot of value in it for themselves.

“Additionally, I am grateful to the NBP for also extending support to the PCB Pathways Programme,” he said. “I have always emphasised on creating processes for the raw talent that can be professionally channelized into the national framework. This partnership with NBP is a significant movement in that direction.”

NBP President and CEO Rehmat Ali Hasnie stated, “We are delighted to partner with the Pakistan Cricket Board. The National Stadium, Karachi is one of the most iconic cricket venues in the world and has hosted some of the legends of all eras since Test cricket was first played there.

“We are honoured to associate with such an incredible cricket venue, our endeavour during the next five years would be to help the PCB further uplift the venue while making contributions to Pakistan cricket across the country at the grass root level simultaneously."

*The stadium's stature*

The iconic stadium is the largest cricket ground in Pakistan with a capacity of over 34,000.

Built in the early 1950s, the stadium has so far hosted 45 Test matches, 52 One-Day Internationals (ODIs), and 11 Twenty20 Internationals (T20Is).

Pakistan's cricket team has a remarkable Test record at the ground, having only lost twice in 45 matches.


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar, Wills Cricket World Cup, February 1996.







England Wicketkeeper Jack Russell (Right) Paints An Orange Seller In The Market In Peshawar, Much To The Interest Of The Local People.


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## -=virus=-

I like Shastri, absolute legend.. Dravid ko hatao, yaar.. poori team ko fuss and tuk-tuk bana ke rahega 1980s style ka Dravid bkl.. as bad a coach as he was good a test player.


----------



## langda khan

-=virus=- said:


> I like Shastri, absolute legend.. Dravid ko hatao, yaar.. poori team ko fuss and tuk-tuk bana ke rahega 1980s style ka Dravid bkl.. as bad a coach as he was good a test player.



Agree. Mojo nahin dikh raha hai.


----------



## -=virus=-

langda khan said:


> Agree. Mojo nahin dikh raha hai.


ek umar pe sabhi a bit mellow ho jaatay hain.l.. hope next coach after Dravid will be more like Shastri but..


----------



## langda khan

-=virus=- said:


> ek umar pe sabhi a bit mellow ho jaatay hain.l.. hope next coach after Dravid will be more like Shastri but..



Dhoni for the next 10?


----------



## -=virus=-

langda khan said:


> Dhoni for the next 10?


Ek ekdum mercurial banda mangta, boss.. egos run big with all the flash and pomp and hype around these modern players.. ek proper bossman to lead the pack type aadmi hona chahiye. Dravid, great as he is/was, is not it, Tendua don't fit that bill either

Yuvraj Singh, Bhajji... koi bhi ho.. sher aadmi chahiye, not these darpok types.

Overseas test series jeetni hai, boss.. ki ja k ghusand lagao, give em a bloody nose, wherever they travel. Laundey hain team me same jazbay waaley.. ek solid coach chahiye. MSD would be a dream come true.. inshallah !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

Oho, bezti ho ri hai full.. lungis are giving us a proper whipping, bc.. lanat in second stringers pe... doob maro bkl


----------



## Areesh

-=virus=- said:


> Oho, bezti ho ri hai full.. lungis are giving us a proper whipping, bc.. lanat in second stringers pe... doob maro bkl



69 for 6 sai 271 for 7

Is bowling par to yehi zillat banti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Areesh said:


> 69 for 6 sai 271 for 7
> 
> Is bowling par to yehi zillat banti hai




God knows how much more beizzati would require for indian team management to finally consider complete overhaul of Indian team. So many disasters in last two years wasn't enough. Luckily indian people now aren't that much emotionally connected to cricket anymore, else back in 1990s such $h!t Show would have caused riots, literally.


----------



## Abid123

Wish the Brits could have thought our people football instead of Cricket. Cricket just takes way too much time. Even a "short" T20 takes 3 hours to finish.


----------



## Areesh

INS_Vikrant said:


> God knows how much more beizzati would require for indian team management to finally consider complete overhaul of Indian team. So many disasters in last two years wasn't enough. Luckily indian people now aren't that much emotionally connected to cricket anymore, else back in 1990s such $h!t Show would have caused riots, literally.



India's bowling is poor

The upcoming bowlers as far as I have seen are pretty average

Only Arshdeep Singh and that spinner Ravi Bishnoi are better. Other than that all are average and don't look long term prospects


----------



## -=virus=-

Ultimate bezti, shame on these cvnts.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

Lack of quality first class cricket in Pakistan and management nepotism is destroying Pakistani cricket. Will coming decades be end of Pakistani Cricket?


----------



## -=virus=-

test cricket is best cricket, isme hai na asli mazaa !


----------



## -=virus=-

sahi banda hai Siraj, a literal sweet heart.. what a great story to rise from such humble beginnings too (think his dad was an auto driver or something)






mad respect \m/


----------



## -=virus=-

BD lose the match and the series 2 - 0 

haha, suckers


----------



## -=virus=-

Pakistan pace bowling factory






🤣

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## -=virus=-

moar:






 why are they calling him Bumrah ? fuuu

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Menace2Society said:


> His ban finishes in September so any games after he is available. With our current bowling performances, I am sure Waqar is itching to have him back in the team.
> 
> I am glad Waqar is in charge, he made Amir and only he can rebuild him back.
> 
> I am more excited at the prospect of Asif making a return, it take a little longer but his worth outweighs all the gold in the world.


Waqar Misbah Ramiz ahsan mani all are the criminals they brought grouping liking disliking to Karachi players not giving other deserving states players a chance i would ban them for life from cricket the way they dented our cricket

Afridi did best ever selection stupid fakher should be dropped sharjeel is far beter superior batsman with proper shorts just look fakherr performance in last 10 matches pathetic stupid fielding over and over again


----------



## INS_Vikrant

-=virus=- said:


> BD lose the match and the series 2 - 0
> 
> haha, suckers



We should play more series with BD and Afg


----------



## ghazi52

,.,,


----------



## -=virus=-

wayback sunday:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Elder brother of Hanif Mohammad..

Wazir Mohammad age 93 years and 11 days . 

He is Pakistan's only oldest living test cricketer .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Without upgrading the ground field on modern standards to match the ground at England or Australia Pakistani Batsmen will continue to struggle

All teams can now bowl the Yorkers it is no longer specialty for Pakistani Bowlers

Ramiz Raja had some brilliant ideas to upgrade the ground fields on modern standard 

But now Sethi the "Sifarishi" is back and nothing is expected in next few months


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## ghazi52

,.,,.


> Hassan Jalil says many people keep asking about the old commentators where they are.
> Today I am giving their details.
> 
> 
> Deceased:- Umar Qureshi, Munir Hussain, Bashir A Khan, Shahzad Humayun, Pervez Asghar Mian, Tariq Bachchch, AR Zaidi, Maqsood Ahmed Pakistan test cricketer, Sultan F Hussain were famous journalists, Taslim Arif Pakistan test cricketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Masha Allah Hayat commentators:- Iftikhar Ahmad residing in Canada, Chishti Mujahid residing in Karachi, Muhammad Idrees residing in Faisalabad, Hassan Jalil residing in America, Mirza Iqbal Baig Karachi, Tariq Rahim Lahore, Rehan Nawaz Lahore, Raja Asad Ali Khan Lahore, Ehtishamul Haq Islamabad, Tariq Saeed Lahore
> Hasan Jalil


----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## -=virus=-




----------



## -=virus=-

back when 5+ runs an over was considered tough lol


----------

